# Team: TITAN, the Class, Issue #1, Part 2



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

[OCC] Ops we were way over 500 posts there weren't we? I forgot about that sorry all  OK so we to re-start with PART 2 

the OLD OCC discussion is here

the OLD Playing-the-Game thread is here

some of the Character stats are here

the NEW OCC discussion thread is HERE


AS a reminder, when you post, please put your *character's name* and *HERO points/remaining* and *Condition* in the Title. 

Thoughts should be in _Italics_; [OCC] should be at the bottom of your post (and in the future will be for me also ). and can be different colors or however you want. 

If you want to use a skill or power, please put that in your post in the OCC with the bonuses include. For example… 

So for example…




> *Batman will use his swing-line to charge attack the Joker with a kick*
> 
> [OCC – Double move 50ft, Attacking the Joker, Charging +2 to attack -2 to Defense. Attack roll is 4 +16 +2 =22, I spend a Hero Point to re-roll getting a 3, so taking a 10; so a total 28. If I hit, Damage is DC29S. /OCC]




or 


> *Batman, as Bruce Wayne, will try and Bluff the barman to give him the location of Jokers new hideout*
> 
> [OCC – Bluff roll 12 +18 =30 /OCC]




OCC questions and comments should be marked and put in (Parenthesis) for questions and comments, [Brackets] for rolls, action results, etc. 

IF you want me to roll for you, in the OCC at the bottom put what powes, skills, feats that you are moving and their bonuses PLEASE 

Any questions?[/OCC]

Team TITAN, class members…
*Superboy* played by Mordane76
*Arsenal* played by hero4hire
*Robin* played by Doc Hazard (maybe )
*Batgirl* played by Radiant
*Hawk* played by Nuke261 
*Dove* played by Kid A
*Wondergirl* played by Elfy
*Starfire* played by Keia
*Cat's Eye* played by Super Girl
*Beast Boy* played by Gideon
*Raven* played by Dark Nemesis 

NPC Headmasters - Nightwing and Red Tornado
NPC fellow Students - Aqualad, Argent, Cyborg, Impulse, Risk, and Terra

Issue #1, Part 2
And so it continues…

the Residency, Oct 31st 2004, 8:31am

Aqualad nods his head and heads over to grab some breakfast… he seems confused by waffles and asks for fish… FISH!?!?

Starfire and Batgirl come downstairs looking for coco and mushmellows


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 9:01am, the Recedency*

Most of the students are finishing up their breakfasts, Beast Boy and Terra heading to the arcade. The others that are around are hanging out in the TV room and in the TV room. Argent comes back from the swimming and heads up to her room and is coming back down the stairs, having changed her cloths. Cat's Eye and Wondergirl are just return from the *Infirmary* about then and Argent waves at them.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Once Kitty finishes with her testing, Cassie hands her sweater back while smiling warmly to her. While she waits for Kitty to put her sweater back on, she asks, "How does it feel to know you can now lift a small car over your head? Pretty neat, huh?" After Kitty puts her sweater back on, she gives Kitty a friendly hug and whispers in her furry ear, "You did really well today, Kitty." While she hugs Kitty, and her lips are near Kitty's neck, she gives her a little peck kiss there, and whispers into her ear, "I'll give you a big kiss later."

When Kitty is ready to leave, Cassie says to her, "Now, I want to get back and take my shower."

While walking back to the dorms, Cassie remembers what day it is and exclaims, "Oh! Tonight’s Halloween." She sighs while looking a little disappointed and complains, "But we aren’t supposed to leave the campus." She looks at Kitty, her expression looking playfully, and, while smiling, she says, "I could have gone as a witch and you as my cute cat." She bumps her hips playfully against Kitty’s hips while she giggles.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 5, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty bounces to her feet excitedly at Cassie's question, her tail wagging up a storm.  Sliding her sweater on, she leans into Cassies hug, and grins at the Amazon's encouragement.  "I bet its not as strong as you or Conner, but it really is cool.  It makes me want to go back to my school and show everyone there," the cat girl says grinning.  At the touch of Cassie's lips along her neck, kitty gives a small moan of contentment.  Glancing at the doctor to see that the woman is looking away for a second, Kitty's tongue Darts out to lick a warm line up the sensitive, delicate skin of the other girl's neck.  Kitty reluctantly drops the hug, but she keeps holding Cassie's hand as the pair leave.  "Goodbye Dr. Charles, thanks for doing all of this with me." she calls out over her shoulder.

Once outside, she leans in to Cassie and whispers, "I'll give you your thanks later, I doubt the doctor would have liked it if I mixed them up," she says grinning impishly.  "I want to take a shower too, I'm all sweaty now, and thats no way to start a day...well, I guess it might be...with the right person." she says blushing crimson.

"I don't want to sneak out, but maybe Nightwing might let us out for the Holiday... its one of my favorites.  I wouldn't mind being your Kitty, but I don't think you could ever be a witch." Kitty jokes shyly.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie had quietly gasped near Kitty’s ear when she had felt Kitty’s tongue dart along her neck during their hug while they had been in the Doctor’s office. She hadn’t really expected Kitty to do that and had been surprised by the sensation she had felt along her neck. When their hug had ended, she had smiled at Kitty with a mischievous expression evident on her face.

She had been happy to hold Kitty’s hand while they walked back to the dorms together and when Kitty had commented about waking up all sweaty...with the right person, Cassie had playfully popped Kitty on her bottom and whispered teasingly into her ear, "You have no idea how hard it was for me to stop at just kissing and caressing...how hot and bothered you got me last night." Cassie's cheeks had flushed slightly when she had confided in her girlfriend about her desirous feelings for her.

When Kitty had suggested that Cassie probably wouldn’t make a good witch, she had leaned into her and replied while smiling, "There are good witches too. Yeah...maybe he’ll agree to let us go out tonight. Let’s remember to ask him later, okay?"

As she nears the stairs up and sees Toni wave at her, she waves back, and as she passes by her, she greets her in a friendly tone, "Hi, Toni."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 5, 2005)

Kitty let out a shocked yip, a sound that was entirely reserved for girls, when she felt the slap to her bottom.  It hadn't hurt, it had just been a surprise, a pleasant surprise, but surprising none the less, and when she turned to see Cassie's mischevious expression, she let out a giggle.  No one else had ever made her feel this way, well no one that actually liked her back, but it wasn't just hornyness or anything, she really liked hanging around with Cassie too, had liked it before Cassie had even done anything with her.

At Cassie's admission of lust and how hard stopping last night was, Kitty blushed crimson, that was as far as she had gone and it had felt wonderful, she knew there was further they could have gone, intelectually anyway, but last night, she wouldn't have believed it.  "That was all I could take all at once last night, I don't think I could have taken much more all at one time."  she admits blushing.

"Uhh...have you actually met any real witches?" Kitty asks curiously when Cassie says that there are good ones.  She seems star struck by the fact that a real super-heroine like Cassie would be interested in her. "Hi Toni," she says smiling at the other girl, "thanks for letting me stay in with you guys last night, I didn't really want to stay alone last night, I know its silly, but I don't like being alone at night." she says sheepishly


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Kitty had proclaimed how she felt about their previous night’s intimacies, Cassie had responded, "Even though we only met yesterday, I just can’t stop thinking about you, Kitty, and I constantly feel this burning desire to touch you, hold you, kiss you, and to do even more...intimate things with you. I’ve never been like this around anyone else before." She paused a moment, then continued, "I'm...sorry, Kitty. I don't want to wierd you out or anything. It's just...I want you to know how I feel about you."

When Kitty had asked her if she had met any real witches before, she had replied, "Not personally, but Diana and the other Amazons have. Morgan Le Fae. Circe. Hecate. They’re real and definitely aren’t good witches."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 5, 2005)

*Arsenal; unharmed  4/4 HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> When Arsenal finally wakes in the morning, he gets all the normal messages on his Vid-Phone as his fellow students and also one from Nightwing asking him to stop by at his office in the *Administration* building 10:30am




*Administration Building  10:35am*  

Roy got up in time to hear his messages and even shower and get ready on time. But he was still not known for his punctuality as he made his way to Nightwing's office and knocked on the door a couple minutes late.

*"Knock-knock anyone home?"* Roy said in his best Aunt Bea impersonation.


----------



## kid A (Jan 5, 2005)

*Dove*



> Aqualad nods his head and heads over to grab some breakfast… he seems confused by waffles and asks for fish… FISH!?!?




Don looked with incredulity at Hank.  "I'm sorry, did he just ask for fish?"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 6, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> When Kitty had asked her if she had met any real witches before, she had replied, "Not personally, but Diana and the other Amazons have. Morgan Le Fae. Circe. Hecate. They’re real and definitely aren’t good witches."




Kitty smiled shyly at Cassie's proclimation of...lust, she suppoused it was, no one had ever lusted after her before, well not like this, she was sure she would have known.  She wondered if maybe it had something to do with getting her powers, cause she couldn't see anything in herself to lust after... not that she had a bad self-image or anything, she just knew she wasn't as beautiful as all the cheerleaders or any of the other girls that all the boys had drooled over.  "Uhm... no one has really ever felt like that about me before...I know I'm not that pretty, so....do you think it might be one of my powers or something? I mean, you've been around Diana and whole islands of Amazons... I now I'm not as pretty as Diana." she says self-consciously.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie had corrected Kitty in their conversation they had while in route between the infirmary and the dorms that concerned Cassie’s feelings for Kitty by replying, "Flowers are pretty, but *you*," putting the tip of her index finger on the tip of Kitty’s nose and wiggling while smiling big and continuing, "are *very cute*, Kitty."

She had paused a moment, pulled back her finger from the tip of Kitty’s nose, and continued, "Have you heard the expression about people with opposite personalities being attracted to each other and people with much the same personalities being repelled by each other? Like magnets. Opposite personalities are usually attracted to each other. Diana and the other Amazons are strong warriors and...interesting to be around, but you’re the type of girl that I’m attracted to - cute, timid, and cuddly...and your cute and furry cat-tail and cat-ears are absolutely adorable."


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, 1/5 hps*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Aqualad nods his head and heads over to grab some breakfast… he seems confused by waffles and asks for fish… FISH!?!?
> 
> Starfire and Batgirl come downstairs looking for coco and mushmellows




Still not understanding why someone didn't just deliver the hot chocolate to the room, Koriand'r wandering into the area looking for someone to make hot chocolate or to find the ot chocolate and make it herself. 

She was looking for big big ceramic cups, the kind you wrap your hands around to keep warm.  Marshmellows, and maybe whip cream were also on the list.

Fish, however, was not on the list, and Koriand'r wrinkled her nose at the mention of it . . . at least how it was prepared on earth.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 9:32am, the Recedency*

The students continue hanging out, watching some movie on the TV or eating breakfast, while Cyborg turns on the news and there is a Special Report about yesterday attack at the Mall; it seems that the death toll from yesterday's attack has risen dramatically from 19 to 61! It seems that all of the terrorist  (42) that were taking into custody died last night in prison. Authorities are at a lost as to way, but they are running autopsies now.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:35am, the Administration*

somewhat in the future 



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Knock-knock anyone home?"* Roy said in his best Aunt Bea impersonation.




Nightwing's voice from from the other side says "*Come in Roy*" and Arsenal goes in to see just the headmaster sitting behind his desk. He looks up and says "*Have a seat*" 

After Arsenal sits Nightwing is quite for a second and finally says "*Anything you would like to tell me about Roy?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 6, 2005)

"Cute," Kitty says, feeling self-conscious, "I like cute, and I really like cuddly." Kitty agrees, preening at all of the compliments that are being paid to her.  She tought about what Cassie said, and guessed that it was possible, maybe even likely.  "Your not cute though, your not cute at all, what you are is beautiful, more then any of the cheerleaders at school were.  I bet you and all the Amazons could be models, if you wanted, especially Diana." Kitty says, paying back the other girl's compliments with her own.  When Cassie started talking about how wonderful her tail and ears were, she rubbed the back of Cassie's legs with her wagging tail, and nuzzled against Cassie's neck in a hug that brought her velvety ears rubbing along Cassie's cheek.

"Hey, what do you think the news is saying about us, I mean, about the Titans, and what happened, do you think we'll be famous and everything?"  she asks curiously, wondering what it would be like to be famous and have everyone think they were super-heros.  "I think I want to go online and see what they are saying, and then maybe we could talk to Nightwing about going out tonight?" she asks hopefully.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2005)

*Arsenal; unharmed, 4/4 HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> somewhat in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roy sat there behind his sunglasses and tried to keep his face a mask of stoicism.
_Okay Harper keep cool. This is probably about sneaking off grounds or into the Girls' Dorm. He couldn't possibly know about the other stuff...._

*"Listen if this is about last night?"* he said questioning. Probing exactly what Nightwing knew.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Cassie had been complimented by Kitty about being beautiful, she had replied with a friendly smile and said, "Well, thank you, Kitty. It makes me happy that you feel that way about me." When Kitty had hugged her so nicely, Cassie had returned her hug while letting out a little "Mmmn" noise in response and had rubbed her cheek back against Kitty’s soft and furry ear.

Cassie greets Toni as they pass by her on their way up the stairs, and, when Kitty wonders what the media might say about yesterday’s events, Cassie just shrug and replies, "It's hard to say. Sometimes the media is for you and sometimes the media is against you. I try not to worry about it."

Cassie continues to work her way towards her room and, when Kitty says she wants to go search online, she says, "Oh, sure, Kitty, happy searching. I’m going to take my shower now. We’ll ask Nightwing about tonight after a while."

As Cassie nears her door, she smiles and waves at Kitty. Once inside of her room, she takes off her shoes and socks and sets them on the floor near her bed. She grabs her small bathing basket and collects some fresh clothing from her drawer into it, as well as a few other needed shower items, and then she starts to pad barefooted across the floor and around the corner of their 'L'-shaped room that offers a reasonable degree of privacy to both parts of it.

She opens the door out to the hallway, goes out into it, and works her way over to the floor’s shower and washing room. She walks past the mirrors and sinks and into one of the privacy areas of shower stall. She slides that curtain shut, sits her basket down on the bench, and goes about undressing herself. Once undressed, she slips into the shower, slides the shower curtain closed, and begins to shower herself with warm water.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:35am, the Administration*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Listen if this is about last night?"* he said questioning. Probing exactly what Nightwing knew.




Nightwing simple sits quitely looking at Arseanl like he could read minds or something...


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing simple sits quietly looking at Arsenal like he could read minds or something...




_Hunh nuthin'...figures!_
Roy rapidfired out random facts Impulse style.*
"Well I had Toni mad at me,seeAlls I wanted was to see what else was onDidja ever see Sharktales??Anyway Risk wore this pink dress,and I couldnt help laughingToni stormed out and went to bed cuz the ending was ruined....Well you can see my dilemma."*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Hawk*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Don looked with incredulity at Hank.  "I'm sorry, did he just ask for fish?"




"Huh?"
Hank looked up from his plate of pancakes, swimming in syrup.  It almost seemed as if he was lost in thought.  "Man, you must have got hit hard.  It's breakfast, nobody eats fish for breakfast.  I think he just asked for a dish."  Hank went back to eating his pancakes and finished off his second glass of juice.  

He looked around the room to see if Superboy was anywhere around.  He had a few things he wanted to settle with him.  The sooner the better.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:36am, the Administration*

Nightwing sighs and says "*The rules here at the school are for your own safely Roy. When I asked everyone to say on campus, I was not a punishment or to mess up your personal life. We still don't have all the information about this terrorist organization or what they might have wanted with Raven, nor do we know what to what lengths they may go to. But by yesterday's display we know that they are ruthless bloodthirsty killers.*" 

He stares at Arsenal for a few seconds before continuing "*There are a number of people who are not happy about this program and would like nothing better then to shut us down due to 'endangering underage citizens'. If anything would have happened to you, it could very well end this school. A school I believe very strongly in and one that I feel very privileged to be given the responsibility for.*"

"*Hmm, Roy I really don't want to punish you for your little jaunt last night, but if I don't it will just be more evidence those who oppose it to use against us. So, I am going to have to restrict you to the Residency for the next week, whenever you are not in classes or training. If you would like to exercise, please schedule it through your Vid-Phone Computer and we will accept those onto your calendar. After a week, and there are no further… incidents, then I will see about making sure that you can leave the campus again, but next weekend is out for right now.*" 

"*I want to stress this Roy, if you can't follow a few basic rules here, then I will have to take steps that I really don't want to. Otherwise the whole program will be in jeopardy. I don't want to do that. I think that you have increasable assets that you can bring to the team and to the world one day. You saved a lot of lives yesterday and  I am hoping that you want to be here.*"

"*OK I don't want this to turn into anything that it is not. Do you have any questions or thoughts?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 6, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty let Cassie go off to take her shower, giving the amazon a parting kiss, before heading into her own room.  She slowly picks through all of her bags from yesterday that have yet to be put away, and decides that now is as good a time as any.  The cat girl moves about her room, placing things in drawers and hanging things that need to be hung.  It takes awhile, but even with as many things as she had bought on her shopping spree with Cassie, her things didn't even fill her side of the rooms drawers, let alone encroach on the second.  She left her pair of leather pants on the bed, along with the 'bad kitty' top, boots, and the studed cat collar that she purchased.  If she and Cassie were going to go out tonight, then she would have a costume, and she had already agreed to being Cassie's pet kitty, so the leash and collar would totally make the costume with her tail and ears.

She plunked herself down in front of her vidphone/computer/thingy, and used it to run a search of news articles about  what happened yesterday, wondering what was being said, and whether or not she had her picture taken, or was at least mentioned anywhere.  It was kind of vain, but it was her first time as a superhero and, she wanted to know.  She wondered idly if she could make like a scrap book, or was that too corny?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2005)

*Arsenal; unharmed 4/4HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing sighs and says "*The rules here at the school are for your own safely Roy. When I asked everyone to say on campus, I was not a punishment or to mess up your personal life. We still don't have all the information about this terrorist organization or what they might have wanted with Raven, nor do we know what to what lengths they may go to. But by yesterday's display we know that they are ruthless bloodthirsty killers.*"
> 
> He stares at Arsenal for a few seconds before continuing "*There are a number of people who are not happy about this program and would like nothing better then to shut us down due to 'endangering underage citizens'. If anything would have happened to you, it could very well end this school. A school I believe very strongly in and one that I feel very privileged to be given the responsibility for.*"
> 
> ...




_Phew...Minor stuff_

*"Wha--but tonight is Halloween. Man if I got grounded for going to a Wal-Mart what did Superman Jr get for trying to make an imprint of his fist on the back of Dove's brain?* Roy sighed.* "Besides...You asked us not to patrol. Arsenal didn't go anywhere. Roy Harper went to Wal-Mart."* Roy then tried to put on a reasonable facade. *"I mean really..a week? Isn't that a tad excessive for an excursion to Wal-Mart?"*

OOC: Bluff +10, Diplomacy +7


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie showers for a while, happily humming as the warm water sprays against her body. She washes herself, shampoos and conditions her hair, and then gets out of the shower. She dries herself off and puts on a fresh set of outerwear. She comes out of the stall, goes over to a mirror, and goes about drying her hair. After she dries and brushes her hair, she fixes up her face, brushes her teeth, and dabs a little perfume lightly on. She then gathers her belongings and goes back to her room.

Once in her room, she puts her worn clothing in her pantry basket and puts back her other things where they belong. She finally notices that she has messages and goes to read them. She notices that Don got hurt last night in a training incident, although it doesn’t give any details. She says aloud, "Oh. That’s how he got hurt." She continues reading and says aloud, "Eight o'clock, Hmmm." She flips though the classes to get an overview then finishes with her messages.


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dove*



> _"Huh?"  Hank looked up from his plate of pancakes, swimming in syrup. It almost seemed as if he was lost in thought. "Man, you must have got hit hard. It's breakfast, nobody eats fish for breakfast. I think he just asked for a dish." Hank went back to eating his pancakes and finished off his second glass of juice._




Don laughed for a second, which sent a ripple of pain through him.  Joking with Hank about his sudden return to attentiveness, Don said, "Welcome back."

Looking back up in Garth's direction, Don continued, "No, man, I'm pretty sure he asked for fish.  I know I got hit...  hard...  but, I didn't lose my hearing."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Hawk*

Hank paid no attention to Don as he suddenly spotted Superboy.  "Yeah.  Right, Don."  With that he got up and walked over to the kid of steel.  He did not notice anyone else around as he walked in a direct path for Conner.  When he reached him, he tapped his shoulder and spoke.

"You and me have some things we need to finish.  Let's go out in the hall and get this over with."

It was obvious to anyone watching that Hank was less than happy.  His body was tense, his face somber, his fists clenched


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dove*

It always irritated Don when Hank did that.  Granted, Hank didn't pay attention to most people except himself, but Don expected a little more from him than this.  Just then, Hank got up and without explanation, began walking out of the cafeteria toward the common area.  Don leaned back in his seat, and just around the corner of the door, he spied Conner sitting on the couch watching television.  _Oh, great._

Grunting as he rose, Don stood up and walked after Hank, calling to him, "Hank, c'mon.  Don't."  Hank, of course, ignored him on his way over to Conner, so Don simply followed him, trying to hear what he was saying to Conner as he arrived.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

After she finishes going through her messages, Cassie wanders over to her window, leans against a close-by wall, folds her arms across her chest, and looks out at the drizzly day. She thinks.oO("_Hopefully the weather’ll clear up some before tonight._")

After a few minutes of looking out the window, she comes back over to her bed, flops down on it, and quietly lies there thinking.oO("_What am I doing? I can’t get Kitty out of my mind. It’s only been a little over 30 minutes since I saw her last...but I’m feeling so restless and lonely now that I’m away from her._") She roll over on her side and continues thinking.oO("_I don’t want to crowd her. I don’t want her to think I’m possessive or some kind of stalker-freak. She needs time to be by herself too._")

She grabs her teddy bear, curls up with it, and quietly mumbles, "Kitty."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

Connor looks at Don and Hank.  "I didn't mean to hurt you, Don - I'm glad you're okay, and I'm sorry I hit you so hard," he says to Don.  "You, on the other hand, need to step off, Hank - I didn't mean to hurt Don.  Don't make me mean to hurt you."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 6, 2005)

"Perhaps later, then," Raven replied with a faint smile.

She raises her eyebrows when Hank and Don approach, a little surprised by Hank's negative emotions.  Perhaps he too was in need of some meditation.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

One moment Cassandra is following Starfire in their search for hot chocolate, the next she's gone. A leap no normal human should be capable of carries her across the room. One foot lands on a table for a split second before flies of again, spinning in the air, bouncing from a wall and landing right in front of Hank only moments later. 
She even manages to not loose the towel around her hair as she throws herself through the room at high speed. Holding it with one hand she just looks at Hank, her expression unreadable as allways.
"No."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"Let him make a fool of himself, Cassandra," Connor says.  "He's the one that said for Aqualad and me to take on Don while he tackled you last night - if he feels he made a mistake last night and wants a piece of me, he's welcome to take it.  He's gonna have to hit me a hell of a lot harder than I hit Don for me to even feel it.

"But sure - if he wants to fight, then let's go.  I have no problems standing here and letting you break your hand, Hank."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 9:44am, the Recedency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> She plunked herself down in front of her vidphone/computer/thingy, and used it to run a search of news articles about  what happened yesterday, wondering what was being said, and whether or not she had her picture taken, or was at least mentioned anywhere.  It was kind of vain, but it was her first time as a superhero and, she wanted to know.  She wondered idly if she could make like a scrap book, or was that too corny?




Kitty finds a LARGE number of news articles and message boards that are talking like crazy about the "Terrorist Attack on America's Heartland and the Kids who stopped them"

Most of the articles are fairly positive, but there are a number of that are saying "why didn't they do more?" or "why is the government endangering our children?" or even wild ones like "the government is training super-soldiers of the future at this school"

There are few pictures of the Titans outside the Mall, caring for the victims, etc. She also reads - much to her shock - that the entire group of terrorists that were taking into custody yesterday died last night. No one knows how or why, but again the theories and speculations run wild!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 9:44am, the Recedency*

Meanwhile downstairs, Cyborg is watching what is developing between Hawk and Superboy. Argent on the other hand jumps up and stands next to Batgirl, and adds "*Hank I don't know all of what happened last night but getting into a fight is not the way to solve it. Now you mind telling me what the heck happened last night?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:37am, the Administration*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Wha--but tonight is Halloween. Man if I got grounded for going to a Wal-Mart what did Superman Jr get for trying to make an imprint of his fist on the back of Dove's brain?* Roy sighed.* "Besides...You asked us not to patrol. Arsenal didn't go anywhere. Roy Harper went to Wal-Mart."* Roy then tried to put on a reasonable facade. *"I mean really..a week? Isn't that a tad excessive for an excursion to Wal-Mart?"*




Nightwing says "*The city is under a curfew tonight, by order of the Mayor. There will be very little 'Halloween' anywhere I am afraid. Don't worry about Conner's punishment, I will not discuss yours with him either. And no one was suppose to leave campus last night. Try not to think of it as a grounding as a time for you to reflect*" he adds with a slight smile


You can make your own rolls remember, but Bluff 2+10 =12, Diplomacy 19 +7=26. Nightwing Sense Motive 24


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty prints out all of the articles that she is able to find about the students, and about what happened, making sure to print out all the pictues.  She organizes them into groups, based around who is in them, 1 pile for group pictures, and then one for each of the kids, and then she ut all of the articles and all of the pictures in the different piles.  "I'll just get some photo albums and plastic pages when we go out." she murmers to herself.  Stretching out and yawning, Kitty grabbed her shower basket and headed to the showers to clean off the sweat from the workout the doctor made her do.

Kitty must have just missed Cassie in the shower, because she could smell the other girl's scent filling the bathroom, but hanging mainly around the one shower.  The cat girl chose the shower next to Cassie's and let the hot water wash over her.  She let the aroma of her lavender soap fill her nose, and she used it to wash herself clean without ever opening her eyes, she simply used her other senses, it was almost a game.  After about a 10 minute shower, Kitty returned to her room clothed only in a puffy white towel.  She dressed in the leather pants and boots, the 'bad kitty' top and the pet collar.

Kitty heads to Cassie's room and knocks softly before calling out "Cassie, its me, do you want to go downstairs and hang out with everyone, or should we go talk to Nightwing?"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Upon hearing the knock on her door followed by Kitty’s voice, Cassie sets her teddy bear aside and rolls up off of her bed. She quickly takes a quick look in a nearby mirror and tidies up her hair before coming over to her door and opening it up. Once open, Kitty sees that she is wearing a pink and purple pastel tee-shirt with the slogan 'Grrrl Power' written on it and a cute stylized image of three different hip girls hanging out together. Her shirt reveals her belly and shows off her ornamental clip-on belly button ring. She is wearing indigo colored jeans and on her feet are pink bobby-socks with white frills.

She smiles when she sees Kitty and her outfit and, while holding the door open invitingly and making way for Kitty to enter, she says, "Hey, bad kitty girl. I like your outfit. Come on in." Once Kitty is inside, she says, "I was thinking about that. The 24 hour 'don’t leave at all' ban ends at about 2:30pm this afternoon, but we’re not supposed to leave the campus unescorted until this coming Friday or so." She smiles at Kitty and suggests, "Maybe Red Tornado would agree to take us out trick-or-treating tonight."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty enters Cassie's room but she doesn't come in very far, she wanted to go out, to do something, something energetic.  She seemed to have a lot of energy lately, but that whole fight thing had tuckered her out, but today was a new day and nothing had really tired her out yet.  "I didn't really want to just go trick or treating, I mean its Halloween, aren't their partys or anything?" she asked.

Kitty shook her head softly, "We're not little kids or anything, we don't need a chaperone or anything, we're adults, I mean, I'm almost 16, its stupid.  I'm sure that we could get like Toni and Starfire, and then go out, the four of us, or even invite some of the boys." she stands up from her leaning position and puts her hand on the door knob. "I just want to be out, I want to be doing something.  Do you at least want to go ask?"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Kitty, "A night out on the town? Sure." She didn’t seriously believe there was any chance of their request being approved after yesterday’s events, but it didn’t hurt to ask. She turns around, goes around the corner, sits down on her bed, and puts on her shoes. She stands up, grabs a mini-umbrella, and comes back around the corner up to Kitty a moment later suggesting, "Let’s go."

She walks down the stairs with Kitty and, once they near the exit to the dorms, she puts up her mini-umbrella open. She then walks along with Kitty over to the administration build and to the door of Nightwing’s office, which upon she knocks. **KNOCK KNOCK**


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:01am, the Administration*

Nightwing answers with a "*Come in*" 

He is sitting behind his desk, typing on his computer, but quickly finishes up and looks up at the two "*Yes ladies?*"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie walks in with Kitty, her closed mini-umbrella in her hand, and says, "Unless something's changed, the 24 hour ban expires at 2:30 this afternoon. Since tonight’s Halloween, Kitty and I, and maybe a few others, are wanting to go out tonight and have some fun."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 7, 2005)

Kitty lets Cassie hold the door open for her, and enters first, looking to Nightwing, then to Cassie, and then back to Nightwing before starting.  "Tonights Halloween, and we wanted to go out tonight, its a holiday, and it'll be after your 24 hour thing is over.  This place isn't suppoused to be a prison or anything, and we haven't done anything wrong, so can we go out tonight?  Trick or treating, or to a party?" Kitty asks in a breathless rush, her tail waggling anxiously

*Cat's Eye will try and convince Nightwing to let Cassie and her go out for Halloween
Diplomacy roll 19 +10 = 29


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

*Arsenal unhurt; 4/4 HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing says "*The city is under a curfew tonight, by order of the Mayor. There will be very little 'Halloween' anywhere I am afraid. Don't worry about Conner's punishment, I will not discuss yours with him either. And no one was suppose to leave campus last night. Try not to think of it as a grounding as a time for you to reflect*" he adds with a slight smile
> 
> 
> You can make your own rolls remember, but Bluff 2+10 =12, Diplomacy 19 +7=26. Nightwing Sense Motive 24





*"Riiight..Reflection is just what I need. Time to think about all those innocent people dying yesterday? Time to think about the blood and the screams? All cuz you have a 'PR' problem? And I went to Wal-Mart."*
Roy starts to leave, but pauses and says over his shoulder. *"Yeah..good call Skipper! Just what I friggin' need!"* *<<<SLAM>>> * goes the door behind Roy as he bolts.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:03am, the Administration*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> Cassie walks in with Kitty, her closed mini-umbrella in her hand, and says, "Unless something's changed, the 24 hour ban expires at 2:30 this afternoon. Since tonight’s Halloween, Kitty and I, and maybe a few others, are wanting to go out tonight and have some fun."






			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> This place isn't suppoused to be a prison or anything, and we haven't done anything wrong, so can we go out tonight? Trick or treating, or to a party?" Kitty asks in a breathless rush, her tail waggling anxiously




Nightwing gets up from behind his desk and says "*Yes technically the 24 hours will be up this afternoon, and no this school is not a prison. But yesterdays situation... is not really going to make Halloween for anyone. The Mayor of the city has imposed a curfew for sunset, and the State Guard has been activated to enforce it. Most if not all Halloween party even for minors are being move up to the daylight hours or are being canceled all together. The city is in a bit of crises and I can't say that I blame them. If you would like to leave this afternoon I will allow it but there will be some conditions.*" 

"*First, I will expect at least four or five of you to go together and whoever goes, you will all go together and you will all stick together. No ditching each other for whatever reason. They say there is strength in numbers and I hope that with at least a few of you around it will lessen any chances - however small - of a repeat of yesterdays attack*"

"*Second, you will take your TITAN cards, in case H.I.V.E. makes another move on any of you. We saw yesterday the extremes they would go to in their attempt to capture Raven, they might very well thing kidnapping one of you to blackmail us for her*"

"*Third, you will be back here on campus grounds before nightfall, which is 5:58pm. No exceptions to this. We will abide by the local laws imposed by the city.*"

"*You have to understand ladies, that not everyone is happy that the TITAN program is in their city or that you students are not under stricter… observation. We have to try and do all that we can to make people fell that we are doing good here and not endangering any of you.*"

"*Neither Roy, Conner, Cassandra or Raven will be joining you today, for their own reasons that we don't need to get into.*"

"*If for whatever reason you don't think that you can follow these… conditions I will have to say no. I don't want to sound usually harsh but with yesterdays' attack, there are a lot of items on people plate today.*"


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

*Arsenal; unhurt, 4/4 HP*

Roy wasn't *that* upset. But he was a bit more ticked off than he expected. There was much more truth to his last statements to Nightwing than he cared to admit to himself.

_Alright Roy think! You are gonna be under way to much scrutiny to bust out tonight.
Think...think..._

Then he got an idea! 
An awful idea! 
ARSENAL
GOT A WONDERFUL AWFUL IDEA!


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie is honestly surprised at Nightwing agreeing to let them leave at all, considering the unfortunate event at the mall yesterday afternoon, even with conditions, but it was at least for a little while. She looks towards Kitty hoping that it’s a good enough of a compromise for her to be happy.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty frowns when Nightwing started reeling off conditions, he was treating them like little kids, most of the students were super-heros, they could take care of themselves.  When he says people want the students under stricter observation, she practically snarls. "People want us observed more closely?  You guys know where we are at all times, we aren't allowed to leave without begging for permission, and we have to have a locator when we do, what more could they possibly want?" she asks bitterly.  She had always hated rules, they just got in her way, and her mom had made them up for the dumbest reasons, these were just more of the same, especially since they were rules just to keep them all cooped up.

"Yea, whatever, we'll follow the stupid rules, but I gotta ask, if one of us just didn't care about being here and just wanted to leave what good would your rules be, like you said, not a prison, all they do is make us want to leave." she says, her eyes narrowed.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

*Arsenal*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Roy wasn't *that* upset. But he was a bit more ticked off than he expected. There was much more truth to his last statements to Nightwing than he cared to admit to himself.
> 
> _Alright Roy think! You are gonna be under way to much scrutiny to bust out tonight.
> Think...think..._
> ...




Roy started stopping every student he saw and telling them of an impromptu meeting at 11 am at the cafeteria and to spread the word.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

*Arsenal*

Cafeteria  11:03 am

Roy looked at the crowd sitting at various tables. He noted the couple that hadn't made it. Most notably Superboy (OOC he is in Nightwing's office yes?)
*"A-hem, thank you all for coming. It has come to my attention a most grievous problem. It is Halloween..and due to the attack at the Mall, the town has issued a curfew for dark. That means none of us can go have a good time. Indeed, kids in town will be stuck at home as well. Is this fair?? The local economy, already rocked by the destruction at the Mall will take another hit as Caterers across the city have recieved cancellation notices as parties everywhere have been cancelled at the last minute. Is this right?"* He looks to the crowd to see if he has peaked there interest and takes another breath. *"So WE can't leave. But no one said we can't have guests. I say we throw us a party. A old-fashioned Halloween party. Invite anyone who wants to come. I am sure we can get some caterers cheap due to all the last second cancellations. Those of you allowed out can hand out flyers, I'll make some calls to get the party started. Those of us stuck here can help decorate."* Roy crosses his arms and takes on a look of concern. *" Y'know, I was told the town is suspicious of us. Us?! Well what better way to get welcomed to the community than a Halloween/Housewarming Party. What safer place for them to be than here at Hero-High?"* Roy jumps up on a table and yells *"Dont we owe it to the kids! to the local economy! and to ourselves! to throw ourselves a Halloween Bash??!! What say you...Are you with me!!!!???"* He then starts shaking his fist and chanting *"PAR-TY, PAR-TY!"*


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Let him make a fool of himself, Cassandra," Connor says.  "He's the one that said for Aqualad and me to take on Don while he tackled you last night - if he feels he made a mistake last night and wants a piece of me, he's welcome to take it.  He's gonna have to hit me a hell of a lot harder than I hit Don for me to even feel it.
> 
> "But sure - if he wants to fight, then let's go.  I have no problems standing here and letting you break your hand, Hank."




Without either the motivation or skill to talk the boys out of it Cassandra simply stays between them so that they'd have to go right through her if they want to attack each other.


----------



## kid A (Jan 7, 2005)

*Dove*

When Don caught up with Hank, Cassandra was already standing between the two boys, and apparently the only thing keeping them from beating the tar out of eachother.  Or, at least, Conner from beating the tar out of Hank.  Don smirked, though, and thought to himself, _Not that Hank wouldn't go down fighting._ 

Don positioned himself next to Cassandra.  The last thing they needed was this to escalate things into a meaningless fight.  

"Guys, c'mon.  This is ridiculous.  Hank, you told Conner to come at me.  He did.  I wasn't able to change fast enough.  Conner, far as I'm concerned, we're cool.  No real harm done.  Between my healing abilities and Dr. Charles, I'm gonna be okay.  Hank's just looking out for me.  Fighting's not gonna solve anything, and we need to be able to work together, especially if something like the mall thing happens again.  Let's just put this behind us, okay?"

Half jokingly, he added, "In the future, I just have to switch to Dove faster than the boy of steel here can move."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:04am, the Administration*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Yea, whatever, we'll follow the stupid rules, but I gotta ask, if one of us just didn't care about being here and just wanted to leave what good would your rules be, like you said, not a prison, all they do is make us want to leave." she says, her eyes narrowed.




Nightwing looks at Cat's Eye straight in the eyes and is silent for a second, but she gets no ideas what he is thinking. Finally he says "*Remember Miss Pantra you are a minor, and therefore there are rules, and so long as you are here you will have to follow the rules just like everyone else. Any time you wish to leave the school for good the main gate is not locked. No one will force you to say.. I am sorry if you feel they are overly harsh but they are the rules and they will be followed. Understood?*"


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> Without either the motivation or skill to talk the boys out of it Cassandra simply stays between them so that they'd have to go right through her if they want to attack each other.




Koriand'r no longer felt the trailing presence of Cassandra, and turned to see what was going on.  She saw Hank and Conner facing off against each other with Cassandra in the middle and Don was standing behind his brother.

*"Ohhhh, is this a duel of honor and blessing of Cassandra?"*  Koriand'r asked, suddenly very interested in what was going on.  She had a smile on her face and her eyes were a-light and sparkling.  *"Or . . . merely posturing and posing by the males of the species to attract willing females?"*

Koriand'r closed the distance to the face-off, staying on the outside or the imaginary circle.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"Like Nightwing said to me last night - I have to remember that not everyone here is as tough as Mammoth," Connor says.  "I need to work on holding back, especially here when we do training exercises.  It's really up to Hank, though - I'm not going to hit him.  Regardless, that will have to wait - I have to go to the Administration.  I have a meeting with Nightwing in about 20 mintues to find out what my punishment will be for last night."

Connor starts out of the common room.  "I'm pretty fast, Don... better get to the track," he adds with a smile.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Hawk*

Hank did not notice Don walk up behind him, until Connor started talking to both of them.  As Hank began to explain, Cassandra jumped in front of him, from pretty much out of nowhere.  "No.  I got this handled. Really, just let me..."

Hank was cut off as Argent, Connor and Don all continued to rationalize why fighting would be so bad.

"Would someone just listen to me for a freakin' minute!  I'm trying to do something here and I don't need all of you jumping in like you know what's going on!  This is between me and Connor and we'll handle it, okay?"

He looked around at the group that had gathered, he glanced at Don and Cassandra a few times.  "Connor, c'mon.  I'll go with ya.  Nightwing said he wanted to talk to me today and we might as well get this all over with at once."  He moved towards the door, his eyes on Superboy the whole time.  "The rest of you just let us be."  He continued to stare at Connor as he made his last statement.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

With so many people talking she's not understanding anything. But from Hanks posture it is pretty clear he's not attacking and he doesn't want her to be here so she's gone. This time she actualy takes the time to walk across the room to get back to Koriand'rs side.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"I think I'll pass," Connor says.  "Whatever Nightwing has to say to me is between him and me, and I'm not about to get into a fist-fight with you at any expense -- all that's going to happen is you're going to get hurt, either when you break your own hand after hitting me, or I put you in traction if I defend myself.  This is not something you want to do, Hank - just step off."  With that, Connor starts back out of the common area.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 7, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing looks at Cat's Eye straight in the eyes and is silent for a second, but she gets no ideas what he is thinking. Finally he says "*Remember Miss Pantra you are a minor, and therefore there are rules, and so long as you are here you will have to follow the rules just like everyone else. Any time you wish to leave the school for good the main gate is not locked. No one will force you to say.. I am sorry if you feel they are overly harsh but they are the rules and they will be followed. Understood?*"




"You never answered my question, what do they want, the ones that want us under closer observation, do they want shower cameras? Cameras in our bedrooms, what? What is it that would make those dirty old men happy?" kitty asks angrily, looking like nothing so much as a cat thats about to pounce on a mouse.

"Why are there so many rules about us not being allowed to leave the campus?  Because people aren't comfortable having us around?  Are afraid of us?  Are we just freaks?  Is this place suppoused to be our Zoo?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Once she's back at Koriand'r side Cassandra gives her an excusing smile.
"Must go. Nightwing."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:05am, the Administration*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "You never answered my question, what do they want, the ones that want us under closer observation, do they want shower cameras? Cameras in our bedrooms, what? What is it that would make those dirty old men happy?" kitty asks angrily, looking like nothing so much as a cat thats about to pounce on a mouse.
> 
> "Why are there so many rules about us not being allowed to leave the campus?  Because people aren't comfortable having us around?  Are afraid of us?  Are we just freaks?  Is this place suppoused to be our Zoo?"




Nightwing holds up his hands "*No Kitty, there are NO cameras in your bedroom, bathrooms or anywhere in the Residency at all, except for the entrances for security reasons. There are cameras and very tight security at the perimeter and the grounds. The school has to have them in place because there are people like the terrorist yesterday who would do anything to get at some of you. And yes there are other cameras on campus, but there are all out in the open for everyone to see, and again for security and safety reasons. As to why there are rules, you are a minor Kitty, and therefore there are Federal Laws that the school must adhere to, we have no choice.*”


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie knew that a lot had happened to Kitty over the last few days and that it must be difficult for her to accept all of the changes she has went through, but she didn’t realize that she had such a degree of pent up frustration. Cassie reaches over and gently puts her hand on Kitty’s shoulder while looking at her empathically.

She did have another question for Nightwing though and asked him, "Would it be all right if we go in multiple, independent groups, as long as each group has at least four of us in it? Also, if a group is mixed, we aren’t taking the boys with us into the 'powder room' regardless of what you say."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:06am, the Administration*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> "Would it be all right if we go in multiple, independent groups, as long as each group has at least four of us in it? Also, if a group is mixed, we aren’t taking the boys with us into the 'powder room' regardless of what you say."




Nightwing give Wondergirl a bit of a look for a second adding "*There is no need to be sarcastic Miss Sandsmark. Of course you do not need to hold each others hands, nor do you have to be in each others presences the entire time. Use your judgement, but be close enough that you can suppost each other in case something happens.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:05am, the Residency*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "Would someone just listen to me for a freakin' minute!  I'm trying to do something here and I don't need all of you jumping in like you know what's going on!  This is between me and Connor and we'll handle it, okay?"
> 
> He looked around at the group that had gathered, he glanced at Don and Cassandra a few times.  "Connor, c'mon.  I'll go with ya.  Nightwing said he wanted to talk to me today and we might as well get this all over with at once."  He moved towards the door, his eyes on Superboy the whole time.  "The rest of you just let us be."  He continued to stare at Connor as he made his last statement.




Argent looks a bit embarashed and says "*I'm sorry Hank, I did not really know what was going on. I... I'm sorry ok. *"

She then goes and sits down by Cyborg, turning back on the news

From the back of the other gathered students Terra yells out "*FIGHT!*" and then starts giggling


----------



## Elfy (Jan 8, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Nightwing, "I wasn’t being sarcastic, merely blunt, and you didn’t answer my question."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 8, 2005)

> Nightwing holds up his hands "No Kitty, there are NO cameras in your bedroom, bathrooms or anywhere in the Residency at all, except for the entrances for security reasons. There are cameras and very tight security at the perimeter and the grounds. The school has to have them in place because there are people like the terrorist yesterday who would do anything to get at some of you. And yes there are other cameras on campus, but there are all out in the open for everyone to see, and again for security and safety reasons. As to why there are rules, you are a minor Kitty, and therefore there are Federal Laws that the school must adhere to, we have no choice.”




"Your avoiding my question, what do they want from us?  You said there were people who are not happy that we aren't under stricter observation, what do they want?  Bed checks and to only leave our cells for meals and the bathroom?"  kitty angrily asks the question for the third time.  Her tail is swishing back and forth in jerky angry swishes. 

"I'll follow the rules til i'm ready to leave, but it doesn't make them any less stupid, all the students have super powers, we aren't babies, I mean we can take care of ourselves better then some adults."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:06am, the Administration*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> Cassie replies to Nightwing, "I wasn’t being sarcastic, merely blunt, and you didn’t answer my question."




Nightwing's eyebrow raises "*As I said before, so long as there are at least four people going with you that is fine.*"



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Your avoiding my question, what do they want from us? You said there were people who are not happy that we aren't under stricter observation, what do they want? Bed checks and to only leave our cells for meals and the bathroom?"  kitty angrily asks the question for the third time. Her tail is swishing back and forth in jerky angry swishes.
> 
> "[color=redI'll follow the rules til i'm ready to leave, but it doesn't make them any less stupid, all the students have super powers, we aren't babies, I mean we can take care of ourselves better then some adults.[/color]"





Nightwing sighs and adds "*I am not avoiding your question Miss Pantra. There are a number of different people in the world, and there are some who do not like any special that are not in prison, under 24-hour lockdown; while others believe that special should rule the world. Most people are somewhere in the center of these extremes. At this school, you have to live under any rules that you would find at any private school. During the weekdays you are expected to go to classes and training and have limited time that you can spend off-campus. On the weekends under normal circumstances, you can leave at any time you want, but you are required to let someone know where you are going and when you might be back. Those are common in all private schools for minors as your parents entrust that we are monitoring you and providing for your safety*"

"*As for the rules being stupid, that is your option, and the world that you have to live in until you are 18. When you are an adult you will find a whole new set of rules that you will have to live under. Just because you are special does not make you above the law. Please try and remember that.*"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 8, 2005)

The anger and other negative emotions were starting to get to Raven, and she shifts uncomfortably in her seat.  However, when Terra yells from the back of the crowd, she rolls her eyes skyward and gets to her feet.  "Enough.  I am going to get some air.  Connor, if you like, I can take you outside via a route that does not involve going through Hank."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Once she's at the door to Nightwings office Cassandra stops. There's deffinatly too much shouting inside for her to want to get in right now. She just gets ready in case the angry voices change into the sound of fighting. Or she would but her movements don't change a bit since there's realy no difference for her.

ooc: not sure about the time. If the two are allready gone Cassandra goes in, otherwise she stays outside for the moment.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 8, 2005)

> "... On the weekends under normal circumstances, you can leave at any time you want, but you are required to let someone know where you are going and when you might be back. Those are common in all private schools for minors as your parents entrust that we are monitoring you and providing for your safety"




"My mom couldn't care less for my safety, she didn't even talk to me, I was signed up to come here before I even woke up.  She'd probably jump for joy if I got hurt, so I doubt you have to be worried for  me." Kitty says, seeming to deflate, all the anger spilling out of her. The Cat-girl sighs, and turns back to the door to go.  "Thanks for letting us go out.  Even if I think the Mayor is being dumb, chocolate is still the best remedy for all the world's problems." she says softly, letting the words trail behind her as she opens the door, and steps outside.  She waits, by the open door, looking in at Cassie, wondering if there was anything that Cassie had wanted to ask him about.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 10:07am, the Administration*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "My mom couldn't care less for my safety, she didn't even talk to me, I was signed up to come here before I even woke up.  She'd probably jump for joy if I got hurt, so I doubt you have to be worried for  me." Kitty says, seeming to deflate, all the anger spilling out of her. The Cat-girl sighs, and turns back to the door to go.  "Thanks for letting us go out.  Even if I think the Mayor is being dumb, chocolate is still the best remedy for all the world's problems." she says softly, letting the words trail behind her as she opens the door, and steps outside.  She waits, by the open door, looking in at Cassie, wondering if there was anything that Cassie had wanted to ask him about.




As Cat's Eye leaving Nightwing says "*Miss Pantra, I want you to know that I am very happy that you are here at the school. No matter what else, there are people who care about what happens to you and want you to be happy. None of us are perfect and life is often unfair... and for that I am sorry. But we do the best that we can, and that is all anyone can ever ask. Have fun today, but please be careful.*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 8, 2005)

Kitty gives Nightwing a brave little smile at the encouragement.  "Today I learned that I'm strong enough to lift and throw cars now, and my body is like wearing a bullet proof vest,and Cassie's even stronger then I am.  I don't think we'll be in too much danger, and we promise not to go alone." the Cat girl says, trying to be reassuring.  _Nightwing isn't that bad, he could be a lot worse, he could be like mom and not care, or he could have just grounded me,_ Kitty thought, willing to give him the benifit of the doubt that Wonder Woman had said she should, _but that still doesn't make the rules any less stupid, just cause all boarding schools have certain rules doesn't make them good_.









*OOC:*


: I am totally lost on the timing of everything, is it right around 11 and time for Superboy's meeting?













*OOC:*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 8, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I think I'll pass," Connor says.  "Whatever Nightwing has to say to me is between him and me, and I'm not about to get into a fist-fight with you at any expense -- all that's going to happen is you're going to get hurt, either when you break your own hand after hitting me, or I put you in traction if I defend myself.  This is not something you want to do, Hank - just step off."  With that, Connor starts back out of the common area.




As Conner walked out, Hank followed.  "Hey!  Listen, man.  I'm trying to tell you it's cool."  Hank walked up and laid his hand on Connor's shoulder.  He did not grab him, just let him know he was there to talk.

"I had all night to think about this while Don was in a hospital bed.  It's not any different then when someone would hit a little too hard at football practice and some guy would get banged up for a few days.  We don't know each other and we don't know what each other can do.  It just got a little out of hand and Don paid for it."  Hank looked at Connor like he was explaining the secret of life.  

"We gotta work together as a team and me and you buttin' heads all the time will make things worse for everyone.  I'm not here to get a little exercise and get sent back home.  I'm here to be part of a championship team.  What about you?"  

Hank stood there, unmoving.  It was obvious he was uncomfortable having to explain his thoughts like this.  It was also obvious how much he meant what he said.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

Connor blushes.  "Hank... I'm sorry.  I thought you were super-pissed at me... I shouldn't have assumed... you just looked like you wanted to kick my ass," Connor says.  "I'm really sorry about Don - I'm glad he's alright, though.  And yeah - I'm here for the long haul, or as long as everyone here will have me; there are a lot of bad people out there... and someone has to stop them."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 8, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says, "Not before 2:30. Back by 5:58. Carry Titan Card. Groups of four or more. No Ditching. Got it," and then turns around to head out of the door with Kitty, lifting her hand up slightly in a wave motion as she is does, while saying a parting, "Thanks," to Nightwing just before closing the door behind her.

She walks alongside Kitty back towards the dorms, putting up her mini-umbrella for them just before going outside of the office building. She thinks.oO("_I guess Kitty's really had it hard. I feel so sorry for her. I hope she'll be happy as my girlfriend._") While walking, she says with a slight smile, "I’ll buy you some chocolate later. We still have over four hours before we can leave. What would you like to do until then?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> "Would someone just listen to me for a freakin' minute!  I'm trying to do something here and I don't need all of you jumping in like you know what's going on!  This is between me and Connor and we'll handle it, okay?"




Koriand'r pouted as the pair walked out of the room, shook her head, then turned to look for hot chocolate again.  Half to herself, Koriand'r mumbled, "I was all ready to be attracted and everything.  Ah, well."



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> Once she's back at Koriand'r side Cassandra gives her an excusing smile.
> "Must go. Nightwing."




Starfire nodded in understanding, smiled, hugged, and said, "Let me know how it goes, or if there is anything I can do to help."

The hunt for a serious hot cholocate was underway again.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Well, I think we should go talk to the others, make sure they want to come, or we wont get to go ourselves... I was thinking, we should invite Toni and Starfire, and Tara and Beast Boy, if they want to come, then thats enoungh, I wouldn't mind Dove either, but I don't know if he'll be up for it, but some of the other boys well, hawk can't come any way, so its ok, we can just invite everyone and then we can maybe have enough of us to be able to split up or whatever." Kitty says thinking about the other students, and who might want to come.

"Is there anyone you don't want to ask to come with us?" Kitty asks on their way to the lounge where she is pretty sure that most of the students are going to be.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies, "Sure. We might as well let them know now so they can make their plans. We should try to let everyone not on the naughty list know." She considers a moment and then says, "As far as specifically for our merry group, Toni and Kori would probably be fun to hang around with. I’ve been meaning to get to know Kori anyways. This might be a good opportunity. I wonder what her home planet is like. I bet it will seem really exotic and unusual to us." She smiles while she talks about Kori and a slight gleam is evident in her eyes as she does.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 9, 2005)

The situation between Connor and Hank seemed to had fizzled, but Raven was still in the mood for some fresh air.  Wordlessly, she left the room and made her way to the front doors.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

Kitty looks up at Cassie from where she is about to enter the Residency, the cat-girl seemed nervous about the gleam in Cassie's eye when she was talking about Kori.  Kitty really didn't want to be nervous, or jealous, but, well, Cassie and Kori were both so very beautiful, and well, she still couldn't really believe that someone as beautiful and powerful as Cassie would really want to be with her.  "Kori is very beautiful," she says softly, and mentally adds, _and probably much more experienced then I am._


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles and seems excited while she replies, "Kori seems nice, although I’ve not yet had a chance to meet her. Don’t you think though, that it’s interesting to be able to talk to a real...live...alien girl...from another planet? I think it’s just so neat. In a way, it’s a little like meeting the Themysciran Amazons for the first time because they were born a millennia ago in a totally different time and culture than our own. And Kori, I mean, she’s from a totally different planet." She grins at Kitty and continues, "Just image how cool it would be to go to her home planet some time." She pauses a moment, squeezes kitty’s hand gently, and says, "Speaking of Themyscira and the Amazons that live there, I really want to take you there when we get a chance. I think you’ll really like it there and I can’t think of anyone I'd like better there with me than my cute kitty girlfriend." She smiles warmly towards Kitty.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 10:59am, Administration*

Batgirl and Superboy show up at the time for their meeting with Nightwing and Red Tornado. Knocking at the door, Red Tornado opens the door greeting them with a "*Good Morning students*"

Inside Nightwing is leaning against his desk "*Come on in and have a seat you to. OK let's get right to it. Tornado and myself reviewed the tapes from the training room and it looks like it was an honest mistake all around. Conner... you don't yet know the limits of your strength. Cassandra, all your life has been nothing but training and most of the time it has been at a lethal level.*"

"*Having said all that, I am going to have to ask that the both of you stay on campus for the week and that you do not participate in any un-monitored training with out supervision.*"

"*Tomorrow we will start doing some test with your powers limits Conner. We also want to start training you to better use them… we don't want you killing every bank robber or purse-snatcher that crosses your path. The same goes with you Cassandra. Your - former mentor's - trained you to be a lethal weapon. A killer and nothing more. I would hope that your time here, you would finally get to see a bit more of a normal… teenage life.*"

"*So is there anything you would like to ask or comment about. If you feel that you are being punished or if you feel you are getting off to light, well then let me know.*" he adds with a grin.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:00am, the Residency*

Meanwhile, back at the *Residency*, Arsenal makes his big announcement. 

Cyborg rows his eyes "*Why would we want a bunch of - kids - here? So they can stare at the lamp-shade here??*" he says jokingly.

Tori seems to be slightly interested but she is also thinking about going with Kitty and Cassie. Aqualad stands back a bit, crossing his arms and thinking about what they might do at these parties and where or not he will have to dress in formal wear. Impulse is not around but Risk give Roy the thumps up "*Cool idea man… now if I can find those numbers*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty still looks nervous and worried about Cassie's interest in Starfire, the alien girl was very beautiful, and she had a great figure, one that Kitty knew she couldn't compete with.  Kitt was too tomboyish, not very curvy, and the same definitely could not be said for the alien princess.  Kitty couldn't even tell why she was nervous, until a day ago she had never even thought about being with another girl, and now she was worried about not being pretty enough for Cassie with all the other girls around.  "I'm more excited about meeting an Amazon then an alien.  Amazon's seem like they really know how to have fun with each other, ways I don't think I'd mine learning." she says softly to Cassie, mindful of the others on the other side of the door.

"I really would like to go there with you...I'd take you to my home too, but this is it for me.  As long as I'm not all alone though its a good place to share." she confides to the blond girl before they enter the Residency.  Kitty lets Cassie explain what the deal is about going out and inviting the people that she wants too, though she isn't so sure she wants Kori to take them up on the offer anymore.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Cassandra doesn't exactly agree but she can easily understand how Nightwing can come to the conclusion. Plus he's practically  not punishing her at all. The Titan compound as larger than the places she spent most of her life and she is used to have people watch over every move in her training too. If this seems like prison to others it's nothing less than paradise for her.
She's also learning fast but somehow things like why she should want a normal life or why everyone is so upset about the carnage yesterday are not among them. 
"Can we use the room with the hard light technology?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

Connor nods at Nightwing's appraisal.  "Your terms are agreeable.  I'm not too happy about being restricted to the compound, but I'll manage."

At Cassandra's question, Connor nods his head as well.  "Yeah, I tried to go down there and see if the room was ready last night, but the doctor was less than cordial about the state of the room's readiness; the poor technician on duty was really upset after he responded to my interest in helping possibly test the room."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Hawk*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Connor blushes.  "Hank... I'm sorry.  I thought you were super-pissed at me... I shouldn't have assumed... you just looked like you wanted to kick my ass," Connor says.  "I'm really sorry about Don - I'm glad he's alright, though.  And yeah - I'm here for the long haul, or as long as everyone here will have me; there are a lot of bad people out there... and someone has to stop them."



"Yeah I was pissed.  Still am really.  But, Don's fine and we've been here for about a minute.  We really need to work together if we're gonna be a team like the Justice League.  I've never been part of a super hero team before but I do know any team needs trust."  Hank stuck his hand out to shake Connor's, giving him a sincere smile.  "So, basically, I'm cool if you're cool."

"Good luck in the Principal's office."  Hank added the last part as he walked back to the main hall.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Kitty speaks about being more interested in Amazons than aliens, Cassie squeezes Kitty’s hand gently and smiles warmly and reassuringly towards her then says, "That makes me feel happy. There are so many things I want to show you...so many places I want to take you to...so many fun things I want to do with you."

When Kitty speaks of this being her only home and her concerns of being alone, Cassie looks towards her with an empathic expression of concern and says, "You’re only alone when you want to be alone, Kitty." She pauses a moment, then continues, "You can be around me as much as you want to. I really enjoy having you close to me."

Once inside, she goes about with Kitty explaining all the details and conditions of the Nightwing-granted 'leave' to the others, using F.R.A.M.E. if necessary to locate some of the more reclusive students, and explains to them that everyone wanting to go out should meet in the lounge area by 2:25 this afternoon. She explains that if there are more than seven students wanting to go out, that the group has the option of going out as two independent groups, as long as there are at least four in each group, and that any groups can be decided then at the gathering.

After they finish spreading the word out to the others, she hangs with Kitty doing whatever Kitty wants to do together.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Well, I can wait to go visit Themescyria with you...um did I even say that right?" kitty asks, grinning. "You don't think the Amazons would mind if you brought me, do you?  I wouldn't want you to get in trouble with them. I bet they really don't like visitors, I mean, how would we even get there? Would you carry me and fly us there, or do you think maybe Diana would take us?" the cat girl asks as she follows Cassie in.

"I don't really like being alone, so its a good thing that you don't mind hanging out with an over-grown kitty cat."  Kitty says jokingly before Cassie starts to explain whats up with the trip to the other students.  She doesn't really say anything while Cassie is talking, but she does hold the amazon's hand as the offer of going out is made.  Once the word had been spread and invitations given, Kitty plopped down on the couch in the lounge with the other students. She made sure that there was a space cleared for Cassie right next to her, actually, she had just grabbed an empty couch so ther was room to lie down, but there was certainly enough room for two petite girls like she and Cassie.

If no one is specifically watching anything, Kitty flicks through the digital video database to look for one of those discovery channel shows about cats, domestic or wild it doesn't make much of a difference to her, she just wants to learn more.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Kitty doesn’t quiet pronounce the name of the island of the Amazons correctly, Cassie smiles and says, "You were pretty close," and then she pronounces it first slowly, then again at normal speed, "The...mys...ci...ra. Themyscira." She continues, "It’s Grecian, but don’t worry if it doesn’t want to roll off your tongue right away. You’ll be hearing it around me enough times that it’ll become second nature to you before long."

She smiles and continues, "I’m free to come and go there as I please and they don’t have any problem with me bringing another girl along. As for getting there, it’s about 1/3rd the distance around the world. It may surprise you, but I can fly from here to there in about ten minutes at maximum speed. I couldn’t take a normal person with me at that speed, but from what we saw of your tests today, you’re probably durable enough for me to fly while carrying you at a pretty fast speed without you getting hurt. Even if I have to slow down some, really, it’s no big deal for me to carry you there...," she blushes slightly while looking not quite at Kitty and continues as a whisper, "...and...I really like how it feels...when you're pressed up against me."

After she explains the situation about their granted leave to the others, she sits down right beside Kitty on the couch, sitting close to her as Kitty looks for feline documentaries, or whatever is being watched if there are others already watching something else.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 10, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Themyscira...Themyscira,"  Kitty whispers to herself as she lies on the couch,  spooning her back against Cassie's front.  Kitty being slightly shorter and scrunching up, her head is about even with Cassie's neck, and she is careful to make sure she doesn't block Cassie's view.  Kitty turns her head slightly so she can talk to Cassie, "You know how incredible you are, right? So fast, so strong, and now we know that you don't have to be so careful, I wont break or anything."  she whispers, nuzzling with her soft hair and velvety ears at Cassie's neck.

"Once the ban is off and everything, you and I can go to the Island for a weekend, and you can introduce me to everyone." she says hopefully.  The Cat girl finally makes her TV selection, it was a a show about a pair of lepoards growing up in the wild.  "Is this okay with you?" she asks.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie sits on the couch with Kitty watching television with her and whoever else is in the lounge, seemingly quite comfortable sitting there. She smiles warmly when Kitty compliments her and leans her head over against Kitty’s head while whispering quietly to her, "Thanks, Kitty. I feel you’re pretty incredible too. You’re adorable. Plus...look at all of the amazing things you can now do. I mean, I can’t sniff out someone by their scent like you can. I think that’s pretty neat."

She continues whispering, "I have been worried about accidentally hurting you since I’m so strong. It was a relief to find out you’re actually pretty durable. So now I don’t have to be as worried about it."

On the subject of Themyscira, Cassie whispers back, "I'd really like that, Kitty. Most of the Amazons there are actually pretty friendly...except towards guys, of course. Don’t get me wrong though, they’re fierce warriors and have had a thousand plus years of combat training and experience, but they’re also artists, musicians, and philosophers. It’d be a wonderful place for us to go take a weekend getaway at together and I look forward to it. I feel you'll be amazed by what you see and experience there."

When Kitty pulls up the show on leopards, Cassie responds, "Sure. Whatever you want to watch is fine with me."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:02am, Adminstration*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "Can we use the room with the hard light technology?"






			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Connor nods at Nightwing's appraisal.  "Your terms are agreeable.  I'm not too happy about being restricted to the compound, but I'll manage."
> 
> At Cassandra's question, Connor nods his head as well.  "Yeah, I tried to go down there and see if the room was ready last night, but the doctor was less than cordial about the state of the room's readiness; the poor technician on duty was really upset after he responded to my interest in helping possibly test the room."




Nightwing nods his head "*Yes, under supervision of course. It should be up and running tomorrow as I understand it. They are still working out a few bugs but I have every confidence in the scientist working on it.*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:00am, the Residency*

In the TV Lounge, Argent and Cyborg are sitting on the couch with Cat's Eye and Wondergirl, Tori says "*I'll go with you two if you don't mind, what about you Vic?*" 

Cyborg shrugs his shoulders and says "*Every day is Halloween for me, I think I stay here... maybe catch up some technical reading I was hoping to finish*"

Beast Boy and Terra also say they want to go with the girls if that's ok, both are far more subduled then nornal. Aqualad and Risk also sound like they are sticking around, while Impulse says he wants to go. (PC get to make up their own minds, except for Superboy, Batgirl, Raven and Arsenal )


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 10, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Well, now we don't need to worry, I mean, I like it that your so strong, it makes me feel safe."  Kitty whispers back. "I'm sure Themyscira is going to be great, and I really can't wait for you to show it to me.  Heck, there are so many places I have always wanted to go, and now we can go together.  Paris, and London, and Hawaii, and there is just so many places that are suppoused to be so beautiful." Kitty says excitedly. 

"Your more then welcome to come with us Toni, everyone is or mostly, well some aren't allowed out I mean, not that I don't want them to come."  she says quickly, thinking about the students not allowed out.  "We wouldn't be able to go without you guys, so the more the merrier, right Cassie?" Kitty asks, smiling softly at the others.  When Impulse says he is coming too, Kitty looks at him curiously, "Your always moving so fast, are you going to mind having to stay with us? I want you to come, but wont moving so slow be kinda boring?" she asks him, wondering what it would be like to move super fast and then being forced to be slow, it wasn't wanting him not to come, just curiousity.


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

*Dove*

Don spotted Hank after a few moments entering the common area again.  Hank seemed unharmed, so that had to be a good sign.  Slowly walking over to him, Don asked, "Hey, uhhh...  how did things go?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:08am, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> "Your more then welcome to come with us Toni, everyone is or mostly, well some aren't allowed out I mean, not that I don't want them to come."  she says quickly, thinking about the students not allowed out.  "We wouldn't be able to go without you guys, so the more the merrier, right Cassie?" Kitty asks, smiling softly at the others.  When Impulse says he is coming too, Kitty looks at him curiously, "Your always moving so fast, are you going to mind having to stay with us? I want you to come, but wont moving so slow be kinda boring?"





Tori smiles and nods her head. Impluse smiles shyly "*Yea it is something I am working on. Trying to slow down... it suck being about hundred times faster then the rest of the world and add into that the fact that I need about an hour of sleep a night; well I get bored fast, but I am trying and I promise I want run off*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:05am, Administration*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I tried to go down there and see if the room was ready last night, but the doctor was less than cordial about the state of the room's readiness; the poor technician on duty was really upset after he responded to my interest in helping possibly test the room."




Nightwing seems to think about the last comment and says "*What exactly happened with this Conner?*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hawk*

"Yeah, we're both cool.  Feel kinda bad he's still gonna get chewed by Nightwing.  Guess he can handle it.  So what's going on, what are we supposed to be doing today.  This place is like a cross between eternal first day of school and detention.  We don't have anything to do but we can't do anything."  

As Hank and Don wandered in to check on everyone in the tv room, Hank heard talk of Halloween.  "You guys are going trick or treating?  Aren't we kind of old for that?"

_I wonder what kind of a costume I could get?_


----------



## Elfy (Jan 11, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

As Kitty whispers to her, Cassie smiles and whispers back, "Yes; there are many such places in the world I want to take you to."

When Kitty requests her confirmation, Cassie smiles at Toni and says, "Sure; it’s like Kitty says - especially if we can get more than seven of us to go out. That way we can break up into two independent groups of four or more and then each group can do their own thing." 

When Don and Hank come over, and Hank asks about Halloween, she explains all of the restrictions and conditions given by Nightwing, as well as about the city-wide curfew at 5:58PM imposed by the city Mayor, and then adds, "I believe Kitty wants to try to find a Halloween party. Otherwise, maybe we could hit a movie, go dancing, or something like that. We’re just not sure what will be available during our 2:30 to 5:58 restriction. I was hoping we could have a fun night out tonight, but those crazies yesterday messed that up for everyone."


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dove*



> As Hank and Don wandered in to check on everyone in the tv room, Hank heard talk of Halloween. "You guys are going trick or treating? Aren't we kind of old for that?"




In response to Hank's question, Don replied, "I really have no idea.  I haven't checked my vid-phone today for messages since I was in the infirmary.  Somebody else might have a better idea.  I gotta head back to the infirmary in a couple of hours to see Dr. Charles for some lab results..."  Don trailed off momentarily as his mind wandered to Sarah.  "...yeah...  but tha'ts not for a couple more hours."  

Don absentmindedly followed Hank back into the common area, where the others were discussing Halloween.  "Hank!  God!  C'mon...  I'm sorry, ladies, he doesn't mean to come off like that."  He elbowed Hank lightly in the side.  "He's probably even thinking about what costume he would wear if we went out tonight."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nightwing seems to think about the last comment and says "*What exactly happened with this Conner?*"





"He didn't think I heard him, but he was very rude to her - she excused herself to the restroom after he responded, either to cry privately or because he upset her so bad it made her ill," Connor says.  "I don't remember the exact words he said - but it was pretty derogatory."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 11, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"You don't have to come if you think were doing something silly," Kitty says defensivly to Hawk, she didn't really like him, he was a big jock, and he had called her names when he thought she couldn't hear.  "I was thinking we could just wear each others uniforms or something, I just want to do something normal, and normal for Halloween is Trick or Treating and going to parties.  Not to mention getting candy."

When Dove tells Hank to stop, Kitty shrugs, smiling a little on the inside, "Your brother doesn't have to come if he doesn't want to.  If both of you guys come though, we could probably split up and the people who want to trick or treat can go one way, and the people who want something else can go the other."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hawk*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Don absentmindedly followed Hank back into the common area, where the others were discussing Halloween.  "Hank!  God!  C'mon...  I'm sorry, ladies, he doesn't mean to come off like that."  He elbowed Hank lightly in the side.  "He's probably even thinking about what costume he would wear if we went out tonight."



"I was not!"  Hank smacked Don's head lightly and then steped away from him.  "Why do you always have to be such a pain?  Anyway, a party sounds fun.  Out of all the stuff they give us here, fun really isn't part of it."  

Hank looked at the others.  "So who knows where to find a party?"


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dove*



> "I was not!" Hank smacked Don's head lightly and then steped away from him. "Why do you always have to be such a pain? Anyway, a party sounds fun. Out of all the stuff they give us here, fun really isn't part of it."




Don quickly moved out of the way when Hank moved to smack him, so that all he managed to do was tousle his hair.  Smirking, Don replied, "Whatever, dude."  Turning his attention back to the ladies, he replied, "I think I'm going to have to respectfully decline, ladies.  I took something of an unintentional beating last night, and I don't think a night on the town is gonna feel so great.  But, thanks for the offer, though."  Smiling, he scanned the room, waiting to see what kind of trouble Hank would be getting into.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

If no one stops her Cassandra silently leaves the room while Connor and Nightwing talks. Human interaction is difficult enough, now they start to care about the sound of it too. She'll just get a headache if she listens to that for too long.

the residency:
Physical fitness on a near unnatainable level, the stealth skills of the Batman and the most advanced tacticall knowledge the killer Cain could provide. With all that Cassandra manages the near unthinkable. All the viles of Lexcorp and the mansions security can not stop her.
A very confused cook suddenly finds himself two cups short, the storage room has been mysteriosuly opened, strange things are happening....

Only a few minutes later Cassandra suddenly reappears at Koriand'rs side, two streaming hot cups coffee balancing easy in her hand.
She's smiling happy enough to make you think she just won the jackpot in Vegas.
"Hey."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 12, 2005)

*Beast Boy, OK, 5/5HP?*

"A romp around the town?  Sounds like fun, especially if I get to hang out with three amazing girls like yourselves."  Beastie motions around to Tara, Kitty, and Cassie. "But I don't have a costume...I know!  I'll go as a green boy!"  Garfield finishes up with a smirk.


Later that day(11ish):
Listening to Arsenal's proposal Beast Boy throws up the 'goat' "PAAAAARRRRRTTTTTYYYY!  Yall are bitchin'! Know what else is bitchin'?!  ROCK AND ROLL!!!!  Garfield smiles over at Tara and gives her a knowing wink when he says rock.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 12, 2005)

"I know you were in the infirmary overnight cause of your scent was there, but like, are you alright?  Is there anything that we can do for you, to make you feel better I mean?"  Kitty asks Don sounding anxious,  all the students were kinda suppoused to be like a family, and she wanted to at least try to be a good family member.

"Beast Boy, I don't really have a costume either, I was just gonna wear this, I mean, I think it looks good." kitty says, indicating the leather pants, the top and studded collar.  "If you want a little help though, I'm sure Cassie, Tara, Argent, and I can come up with something."  she says mischeiviously, grinning impishly.  "I think I have the perfect idea, if you can't come up with anything."  she teases.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 12, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> "Beast Boy, I don't really have a costume either, I was just gonna wear this, I mean, I think it looks good." kitty says, indicating the leather pants, the top and studded collar.  "If you want a little help though, I'm sure Cassie, Tara, Argent, and I can come up with something."  she says mischeiviously, grinning impishly.  "I think I have the perfect idea, if you can't come up with anything."  she teases.




"I'll leave all the planning to you ladies, you dress yourselves so perfectly.  Just remember I only play a stud on TV, muscle shirts don't really work for me."  Garfield gives a fake over gigantic muscle flex pose with a big grimice on, the familiar smile returns after a second holding the pose.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:06am, Administration*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "He didn't think I heard him, but he was very rude to her - she excused herself to the restroom after he responded, either to cry privately or because he upset her so bad it made her ill," Connor says.  "I don't remember the exact words he said - but it was pretty derogatory."




As Batgirl slips out Nightwing looks a little concerned, but says "*Well I'm sure it was nothing. I will look into it today and talk with the attendant from yesterday. Why don't you head back and get some lunch. We can talk later if you would like.*"

"*Conner I hope you know how glad we are to have you. I think you could be a real inspiration to the a lot of the kids here. You have pretty big shoes to fill, but I have every confidences in you.*"


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2005)

*Arsenal; residency, 11ish*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Later that day(11ish):
> Listening to Arsenal's proposal Beast Boy throws up the 'goat' "PAAAAARRRRRTTTTTYYYY!  Yall are bitchin'! Know what else is bitchin'?!  ROCK AND ROLL!!!!  Garfield smiles over at Tara and gives her a knowing wink when he says rock.





*"Thats the spirit Gar! Risk get workin' on those digits. Vic I think you need some human companionship, you spend to much time playing Video Games..and this is comin' from ME!Alright, how 'bout you ladies. It wouldnt be much of a party with out you.
And I'm sure if you guys who are going out for a bit handed out some flyers, we'd get a great turn out. Tara, Toni, Kitty, Cassie?"*


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2005)

*Dove*



> "I know you were in the infirmary overnight cause of your scent was there, but like, are you alright? Is there anything that we can do for you, to make you feel better I mean?" Kitty asks Don sounding anxious, all the students were kinda suppoused to be like a family, and she wanted to at least try to be a good family member.




Don turns his attention back to Kitty.  "No, but thank you.  Apparently, I can heal pretty quickly, so I should be alright."  Then, he smirked again, and joked, "Unless you can help me figure out how to change to Dove faster than Conner can move.  That'd help."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 12, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Uh...Isn't he suppoused to be faster then a bullet, more powerful then a locomotive,  and all of that stuff? I don't know how to move that fast, well, I guess I can, thats what Dr. Charles said, that I was really fast and agile, but its not that kinda fast, I'm sorry, I wish I could help, but hopefully he'll be more careful after this."  Kitty suggests smiling hopefully, she was glad that he was healing from whatever it was Conner had done, you weren't suppoused to get hurt by your classmates.

"Uhh... the plan was to go out to a party or go trick or treating, I think coming back here early enough for a party means we couldn't even go out, I mean we only have like 4 hours till curfew, and curfew is at 6:58, so everyone that comes would learn about the party with just a very llittle bit of time to get here and get back home.  I mean, the party would have to end at 6:30 so people could leave, thats like 4 hours after we go out and start telling people, 2 by the time we would get back, and it means that all we would do while we were out would be to get people to your party, not anything that would be fun." Kitty says doubtfully to Roy.

When Beastboy leaves his costume to Kitty and the other girls, she grins, she had always wanted to have a boy that she could play dress up with.  She gathered Cassie, Argent, and Tara into a huddle and grins impishly.  "Can you ever get a better invitation then that?"  she asks of Beast Boy's offer.  "I think we should dress him up in a skirt, and heels, and a cute top, I have just the thing, what do you guys think?  Would you want to go out with Beast Girl?" she whispers jokingly, eyeing the green boy as a tiger would eye a possible meal, wondering if it would taste good.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> "*Conner I hope you know how glad we are to have you. I think you could be a real inspiration to the a lot of the kids here. You have pretty big shoes to fill, but I have every confidence in you.*"




_"Glad someone does,"_ Connor thinks to himself.  "Sure - glad I can help.  Maybe I'll stop by later, depending," Connor says, getting up.


Connor heads back to the Residency, and plops himself down back in front of the TV.


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2005)

*Dove*

Roy's suggestion sounded pretty good to Don, seeing as how he needed to get his mind off of the mall, and also because he really shouldn't go out and do much just yet.  Looking at Hank, he said, "I'll probably stick around here and see how Roy's thing pans out.  I'm not gonna want to be out walking around much anyways."

Turning in Roy's direction, he yells over to him, "I'll be here tonight, Roy."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie giggles at Don and Hank interacting – sibling interaction can be so amusing to watch sometimes.

She replies to Hank’s question regarding if they knew about any parties off hand, "Well, there are probably some still happening this afternoon, despite the curfew, but having to start and end earlier than they originally planned to. I’ll check the community blogs and activity sites in a little while. We can’t leave before 2:30 anyways."

When Don mentions he was beaten-up last night, Cassie wonders about the particulars, but declines from changing the subject and asking him.

She smirks at Garfield’s humor and at thinking how badly he’s asking for it to allow a bunch of mischievous girls play dress-up with him.

When what Don says suggests that it was Conner that beat his butt, she thinks.oO("_Reckless and impulsive, as I thought._")

She actually hadn't forgotten Roy sneaking onto the Girl's floor and was planning on pounding him when she first saw him the morning, but after hearing earlier from Toni that he did it to give her flowers, she decided to let it slide and not pound him...this time.

She corrects Kitty about the curfew when she misspeaks the time, "It’s 5:58pm, actually, giving everyone even less time. You’re plan’s not feasible, Roy. Even if you could get Nightwing to agree, which seems unlikely to me, there simply isn’t enough time to organize a party with outsiders here. The other kids can’t fly and will have to deal with a traffic rush as everyone tries to beat the curfew. That leaves hardly anytime for the actual party itself. It’s better for those of us allowed to leave to go to an existing party."

She then suggests, "What we should do while we’re out is to spend the last 30 minutes or so grabbing party supplies and, when we get back and the curfew is in place, we can then have our own private party with just us and any of the personnel living here on campus that want to join us. Besides being more feasible, it has the side benefit of helping the staff better warm up to us and improving our relations with them."

When Kitty huddles the girls up to plot out Garfield’s fate, Cassie responds, "Sure. He’s asking for it."

When conner plops down to watch television, she walks over behind him, and playfully konks him on his head. She says, "That's for not using your head last night," and then starts walking back over to Kitty. Of course, whether she meant it for him ignoring Toni's interest, for hurting Don, or for both, was anyone's guess.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"Hey!" Connor whines.  "You're lucky I don't have super-breath like Supes Senior," he says with a faux wounded look.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, 1/5 hps*

Koriand'r was starting to get upset.  She wanted hot chocolate (mostly for her friend Cassandra to cheer her up), and 'they' couldn't bring it to her room.  When she went in search of it none could be found.  _'I mean, come on . . . on a dreary day, you are supposed to have hot chocolate,'_ Kori thought.  Now, everyone was making plans without her - which was fine _'Last time we went out, we were attacked.  Best to see if that is a trend before going out again - unless ordered, that is,'_ Kori interrupted her own thoughts.  Now she just wanted something warm . . . hot chocolate, tea, coffee, warm milk even . . . or someone in the kitchen staff was going to die . . . 



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> Only a few minutes later Cassandra suddenly reappears at Koriand'rs side, two streaming hot cups coffee balancing easy in her hand.  She's smiling happy enough to make you think she just won the jackpot in Vegas. "Hey."




"Hey yourself!"  Kori replied.  "You look much happier.  That's good.  Please tell me one of those is for me."  Kori finished with a half-plead.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:09am, the Residency*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> *"Vic I think you need some human companionship, you spend to much time playing Video Games..and this is comin' from ME!"*




Cyborg just rolls his one 'human' eye at Arsenal and says "*Rrrriiight. Look arrowhead, I'm 90% toaster below the neck. I don't think we need to subject any ladies to that just yet*" he then goes back to flipping through the channels on the TV


----------



## Radiant (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Koriand'r was starting to get upset.  She wanted hot chocolate (mostly for her friend Cassandra to cheer her up), and 'they' couldn't bring it to her room.  When she went in search of it none could be found.  _'I mean, come on . . . on a dreary day, you are supposed to have hot chocolate,'_ Kori thought.  Now, everyone was making plans without her - which was fine _'Last time we went out, we were attacked.  Best to see if that is a trend before going out again - unless ordered, that is,'_ Kori interrupted her own thoughts.  Now she just wanted something warm . . . hot chocolate, tea, coffee, warm milk even . . . or someone in the kitchen staff was going to die . . .
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey yourself!"  Kori replied.  "You look much happier.  That's good.  Please tell me one of those is for me."  Kori finished with a half-plead.




"You look like you'll shoot fireballs if I say no."
Without even noticing it Cassandra just made her first attempt at a joke as she hands one of the cups to her roomate. Of course it was mostly just an observation, she realy seemed angry enough to do it...
"Why is everyone so excited?"
She waves at the students who run all around them in their preparation, planing and member gathering for their various party plans.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:10am, the Residency*



			
				Cat's Eye said:
			
		

> When Beastboy leaves his costume to Kitty and the other girls, she grins, she had always wanted to have a boy that she could play dress up with.  She gathered Cassie, Argent, and Tara into a huddle and grins impishly.  "Can you ever get a better invitation then that?"  she asks of Beast Boy's offer.  "I think we should dress him up in a skirt, and heels, and a cute top, I have just the thing, what do you guys think?  Would you want to go out with Beast Girl?" she whispers jokingly, eyeing the green boy as a tiger would eye a possible meal, wondering if it would taste good.






			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> When Kitty huddles the girls up to plot out Garfield’s fate, Cassie responds, "Sure. He’s asking for it."




Argent smiles and starts giggling "*Oh that would be sooo funny. Lets! Now what are we dressing up as? I don't have much... but I suppose I could go a Ghost the albino girl*" and giggles at her own joke

Terra giggles a bit also nods her head "*Maybe we could get him to change into a rhino with a toto... hehe. I always wanted to see a rhino in a toto*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

"I don't have a toto, and if I did, I wouldn't want him to rip it, but, I do have an outfit that would go perfect, I mean, he isn't that big, for a boy he is positively tiny, so my stuff should fit him.  I wonder how far he'll let us take this?  I mean a guy in girls clothing with hairy legs and all isn't that flattering, I wonder if we could get him to shave and all." she whispers, thinking total makeover, one good enough to let him pass, well except for the green skin, but with all the other girls he shouldn't stick out too much.

"I'm gonna put on a leash that I bought for this collar, and with the rest of that, it'll be my costume, I'll just get one of you to hold it and I'll be a pet kitty cat." Kitty tells the others, hoping that Cassie would volunteer for the leash, but she wasn't really worried.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

While not looking back at Conner, and continuing to walk back over beside Kitty, Cassie rolls her eyes in response to his repartee while replying, "Super-breath, huh? Sounds like something that would rate below stretchy powers and fish talky powers in usefulness."

As she nears Kitty and overhears Victor’s thoughts about him being with girls, she pauses in place and raises an eyebrow, but quickly manages to puts those thoughts out of her mind and comes to stand back beside Kitty.

After hearing Toni mention that she is considering going out as a ghost, Cassie smiles and replies, "Ghost Girl. That’s cute, Toni."

She responds to Tara’s suggestion of Garfield appearing as a Rhino wearing a tutu with a laugh and says, "That’s absolutely hilarious Tara." She looks over at Garfield and then back to the huddled girls as she starts giggling. Garfield has no idea what sort of trouble he’s set himself up for. She giggles as they continue discussing Garfield dress-up options and costumes. When Kitty mentions needing a leash holder, Cassie brings a clasped hand up to her mouth, closes her eyes, and clears her throat, then says, "I suppose I could trouble myself and hold your leash, Kitty." She opens one eye to watch Kitty’s response.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

"If it wouldn't burn that tail off your butt, I'd give you a blast of heat vision... you know, another one of those "powers that doesn't sound real useful," Connor responds.  "What great usefulness does that tail serve anyway - making criminals fall helpless until they scratch you behind the ears?"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"You could trouble yourself to hold my leash?" kitty asks softly, grinning.  "I suppouse I can make it worth your while, what would it take?"  the Cat girl asks suggestively.  She steps in closer to the amazon and slides her arm around Cassie's waist.  Moving up to tip toes, she brings her lips to Cassie's and gives her a soft kiss. "Was that enough to make it worth it?"  she asks softly in a breathless whisper that seems to breathe along Cassie's cheek.  Kitty's scent seems to surround the pair of girls, but she isn't quite sure why.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

*Conner*

OOC: Uhh, Kitty is the one with the tail, Wondergirl is the one that smacked you and said the power is silly.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Conner comments about burning off her tail with his heat vision, she looks around and down at her bottom a little confused, then over at Kitty’s tail, before finally looking back over her shoulder at Conner and saying, "If you mean Kitty, Conner, she says it enhances her sense of balance - which seems useful to me. By the way, Conner, I thought you did good in the food court yesterday." She then turns back around to the other girls to continue deciding Garfield’s fate and what they’re wearing when they go out later.

After Kitty provides additional incentive by kissing her, Cassie smiles back while answering Kitty’s last question playfully by saying, "You drive a hard bargain, Kitty. I guess I have no choice now," and then grinning towards Kitty.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2005)

*Arsenal: residency, 4/4 HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Cyborg just rolls his one 'human' eye at Arsenal and says "*Rrrriiight. Look arrowhead, I'm 90% toaster below the neck. I don't think we need to subject any ladies to that just yet*" he then goes back to flipping through the channels on the TV




*"From what I hear Cyborg...Some ladies like hardware." * Roy said hoping to cheer the big guy up.



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Roy's suggestion sounded pretty good to Don, seeing as how he needed to get his mind off of the mall, and also because he really shouldn't go out and do much just yet.  Looking at Hank, he said, "I'll probably stick around here and see how Roy's thing pans out.  I'm not gonna want to be out walking around much anyways."
> 
> Turning in Roy's direction, he yells over to him, "I'll be here tonight, Roy."




*"Cool roomie..I didnt wanna hafta shortsheet your bed."* Roy said jokingly.

Roy then looked to see why some of the girls hadnt replied and saw Cassie and Kitty in an embrace.

*"uhh, ummm, errr..."*



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> After Kitty provides additional incentive by kissing her, Cassie smiles back while answering Kitty’s last question playfully by saying, "You drive a hard bargain, Kitty. I guess I have no choice now," and then grinning towards Kitty.




*"Ahem!" *Roy cleared his throat and tried to regain his composure. *"While I loathe to interrupt..Are you two up for the party after your outing? It would be great if you can round up some party-goers..Especially since you both obviously have such great taste."* Roy said.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

At Roy's interruption, Kitty drops back from the soft kiss bringing her hand that had been touch Cassie behind her back, as well as slipping herself behind the amazon, her face glowing pink in embarresment.  "Roy, Cassie already explained, we have 3 and a half hours between when we are allowed to leave and the curfew.  There wouldn't be time to tell people, get them here, and get them back home by curfew, let alone have a party.  Cassie's idea was a good one, just invite the staff and we'll bring stuff back to have a party with."  Kitty said, still blushing at the fact that everyone had seen her kissing Cassie.

At Conner's comment about burning off her tail, Kitty's face loses the pink of blushing, and her face forms an angry snarl, "Conner your such an , I haven't said anything mean to you or anything, your a real creep, talking about how you want to hurt me.  Your no Superman, just a spoiled brat."  Kitty growls out, shaking in anger.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> At Roy's interruption, Kitty drops back from the soft kiss bringing her hand that had been touch Cassie behind her back, as well as slipping herself behind the amazon, her face glowing pink in embarresment.  "Roy, Cassie already explained, we have 3 and a half hours between when we are allowed to leave and the curfew.  There wouldn't be time to tell people, get them here, and get them back home by curfew, let alone have a party.  Cassie's idea was a good one, just invite the staff and we'll bring stuff back to have a party with."  Kitty said, still blushing at the fact that everyone had seen her kissing Cassie.




*"Au contraire..It is you ladies who misunderstand...As long as the party-goers are here by curfew. What safer haven? There's also loopholes to the whole 'curfew' thing. That's were my arch-nemesis on the basketball court comes in. They said kids cant be ON the street after dark. No one said anything about UNDER it."* Roy said with a sly smile and a wink towards Tara. *"C'mon gang, if we work together at this like a team. There aint nuthin' we cant pull off!"*

ooc; who thought it would be so tough to convince a bunch of teenagers to party on Halloween


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2005)

*Arsenal*

Roy says to Cassie*"Lemme handle Dick...and the party supplies."* and then louder to the room *"I need you all to pull this off. I cant do it alone."*


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie isn’t embarrassed or bothered any that the others saw Kitty kiss her on her lips. After Kitty hides behind her, and rehashes their stance to Roy, Cassie crosses her arms over her chest while chiming in, "I already explained my suggestion, Roy. If you want to try to circumvent the curfew, that’s your choice, but Kitty and I aren’t interested. You’re already on the 'naughty list'. I don’t know why you want to get into even more trouble."

While Cassie was a little annoyed at Conner’s statement, she presumed it is merely an idle jest and had otherwise planned on ignoring him, but it seems that her girlfriend took significant offense at his statements. Cassie turns around and puts her hands gently on the back of Kitty’s shoulders while pressing her body up against her from behind. Her soft form presses against Kitty’s back and her breath blows on the back of Kitty’s neck as she tries to comfort her by saying in a caring voice, "He was just being dumb, Kitty. He’s just brooding over yesterday. Just ignore him and let him brood if he wants too. Come on, we have fun to plan for." She moves slightly off to one side of Kitty, bringing one arm across Kitty's back, and gently tries to comfort her while at the same time trying to coax her to turn back around to the other conversation.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie isn’t embarrassed or bothered any that the others saw Kitty kiss her on her lips. After Kitty hides behind her, and rehashes their stance to Roy, Cassie crosses her arms over her chest while chiming in, "I already explained my suggestion, Roy. If you want to try to circumvent the curfew, that’s your choice, but Kitty and I aren’t interested. You’re already on the 'naughty list'. I don’t know why you want to get into even more trouble."
> 
> .




Roy looks honestly suprised by Cassie's answer. *"Okay sorry. I was just hoping to do this as a team."* he answered quietly. *"As a team people! Is it asking for too much to have a party on Halloween? Is it right that because of the actions of a buncha goons that the people in the city miss out on any fun? Instead they should stay home, scared with thier doors locked? I dont think so. I am on the 'naughty list' because I had to fix something screwed up." * He looks meaningfully at Argent. *"And I'd do it again. Why? Because its the right thing to do! I believe this is also the right thing. We're going to help people. Help 'em through the atrocities that were committed against them by having a rockin' good time! Even if I helped just one person forget..for just one night. Yeah! If I get in more trouble....it will be worth it."*


----------



## Radiant (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

Cassandra watches the whole scene from the edge of the room. What a waste of time but Nightwing had said she should try to undertstand it. At least she had to admit that it was a bit entertaining. 
Behind her cup she gives a sad smile to Arsenal. The poor boy doesn't seem the see the painfully obvious fact that the Titans are a team only in name.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty lets Cassie's hugging calm her anger at Conner, at least for the moment, but she wasn't going to be making friends with him anytime soon, or ever.  The Cat girl relaxes into the hug with a soft purr, her tail in between the two girls brushed back and forth, slaping lightly against Cassie's tummy. When Cassie moves up from behind her to stand next to her, Kitty put her head on the amazon's shoulder.

"Roy, no one is going to come, no one is going to want to come enough to break the curfew law and get into trouble with the national gaurd.  We aren't a team, we all just happen to have super powers, we don't even all like each other.  This is just gonna make people not trust us even more then they already don't, getting their kids in trouble like this...your not the one that would end up in trouble, everyone that came here and missed getting home would be the ones."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie keeps her arm across Kitty’s back and over her shoulders, letting Kitty's head rest against her, while she says, "That’s true, Kitty, but most of us have only known each other for a couple of days now. We haven’t had a chance to really get to know one another, to train together, or to work together as a team yet. It takes time to build up a well functioning team and for vastly different people to come to trust and rely on one another and to work well together. It’ll happen over time, Kitty." She rubs Kitty’s shoulder that her one hand rests on and suggests to the other girls, "Why don’t Kitty and I go and check the community blogs and sites to see what we can find out about local activities, while you two continue to make plans for Green Bean’s outfit." She winks at Tara and Toni while smiling mischievously, and adds, "I'm sure you two’ll be able to work up something...appropriate for him."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 13, 2005)

*Beast Boy, Full Health, 5/5 HP*

_Bad move slick_ races through Garfields head as he watches all of the girls cackle.  _Right, time to make myself scarce._

Heading outside into the rain Beast Boy quickly shrinks down to a small house fly.  With his wings thrumming the fly heads up to the a sheltered part of the roof lands and warps again to a spider.  Working quickly a web is spun _I have thick sticky strands of fiber coming out of my butt?!_  Laughing internally cause spiders are just too sercretive to have a good belly laugh.  Beast Boy settles down into the web and gets just a little more shut eye...like enough to last until tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 14, 2005)

Raven sat quietly in the television room, listening to the conversation as it took place around her.  She could not help but to be amazed at the degree of self-centeredness that some of her companions were showing.  They were upset because a curfew interfered with a trivial holiday, and ruining their fun.  They were completely ignoring the fact that the curfew had been set because of the attack that had taken place yesterday.  So many people were injured or dead, and they were more concerned about parties.

And yet, what was an acceptable amount of time to dwell upon the events of the past?  Perhaps they were simply moving forward with their lives, and there was not anything wrong with that.  Sitting in quiet reflection, she continued to listen to the conversations around her.


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, 1/5 hps*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "You look like you'll shoot fireballs if I say no."




Koriand'r smiled, taking a cup of the coffee if it was offered.  "No," she said, warming her hands on the cup, "but close.  I don't remember being this grumpy in the morning before I had something to drink."



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "Why is everyone so excited?" She waves at the students who run all around them in their preparation, planing and member gathering for their various party plans.




"Roy is organizing a party of some kind . . . several titans are going off campus,"  Starfire replied in answer.  "Me, I am willing to sit these events out.  The events of yesterday and the rain outside seem to have dampened my interest.  I think reflection and exercise would be more appropriate for today.  You?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:15am, the Residency*

Agent cross her arms in front of her and tilts her head staring at Arsenal. She seems to be considering something and finally says "*I don't think many parents are going to let their kids spend a school night on the campus of the meta school, especially as a few might just think we're the ones responsible for the destruction of their beloved Mall... just a thought*" she adds with a smirk. 

After a second she adds "*But I am more then willing to help bring party supplies back with us… drink, food, anything else?*"

Cassie and Kitty slip away to go check any local public boards about parties and such. There are two main ones for teenagers that have been moved a bit to accolade the curfew… the first is at *Flash Rave* a _speed-disco-rave_ underage club that promotes that idea that as the home _the Flash_, the music and dancing should reflect that. They have a Halloween Costume Dance Party, but due to the curfew it is being held from Noon to Five PM today. 

The other one is at the *Central City West High School*, home of the _Crows_, they are having a Halloween Costume Dance and Haunted House, that is open to all, ages 14-18 (other HS and private schools are invited, but you have to bring a school ID). This party is also going on from One to Five PM, moved up to fit with the curfew.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Agent cross her arms in front of her and tilts her head staring at Arsenal. She seems to be considering something and finally says "*I don't think many parents are going to let their kids spend a school night on the campus of the meta school, especially as a few might just think we're the ones responsible for the destruction of their beloved Mall... just a thought*" she adds with a smirk.
> 
> After a second she adds "*But I am more then willing to help bring party supplies back with us… drink, food, anything else?*"




*"We'll see Toni. I might just have a couple more tricks in my...Arsenal. I am sure anything you grab will be great."*

OOC SPOILER


Spoiler



Roy is going to try to officially arrange something with the Mayor's office to allow an after curfew shuttle provided by the Titans for party-goers going home. He will claim to be an official representitive of the Titans (tee-hee). Roy will play up that the compound is the safest place around...the whole 'not give in to terrorism' spiel. Diplomacy roll 20+7=27, Bluff roll 17+10=27. I'll wait and see if they are cooperative with this to make my next move.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 14, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

After Cassie does her computer research for parties, Kitty looks at the two options, and tries to decide which sounds better, she really didn't like the sound of Speed-techno, and the High School should be cool, they could all use their Titan cards, and they could get to know some other people their age in the area.  "Cassie, what would you think about the party at the high school, I want to see what the other people in town are like."  Kitty asks her girlfriend, wanting to know where the amazon wanted to go.

As they were talking Kitty had set about gathering an outfit for Beast Boy. A leather mini-skirt, an orange tanktop, a pair of 1 inch heels that shouldn't give him too much problems, and a soft black sweater jacket to go over the tank top and compliment the Halloweeny colors.  "What do you think?" she asks, laying the outfit out.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 14, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie considers the two options and replies to Kitty’s first inquiry, "Well, if we go to the High School one, they’ll know who we are when they see our Titan cards and we’ll probably be treated differently than the other teenagers...if they even let us join the party after what happened at the mall yesterday - which they might not out of fear we’ll attract super-villains or terrorists to their party and endangering the other people there."

She pauses a moment, shifting in place, and then continues, "Even if they do let us in to enjoy their party, at the very least, they’ll have several teachers or parents acting as chaperons because it’s a school sponsored party...and besides the usual things like breaking up kissing couples and preventing smoking and alcohol at the party, some of them may be closed minded when it comes to metas...or a pair of girls that are there as a couple."

She shifts in place again, apparently feeling a little uncomfortable about pointing out the flaws in her girlfriend's prefered choice of a party, and adds, "The Flash Rave is probably the better choice of the two. I don’t mean to dampen your spirits any, Kitty. I know you just want us to have fun together like regular teenagers and if you really want to go to the High School one, then we can try, but I don’t think it'll really work out very well."

When Kitty asks her opinion about the outfit she laid out for Beastboy, she smiles and says, "Well...the tank-top’s sure going to show off his flat-chest, and the mini will certainly show off his legs. Since he’s a boy, they’re probably all hairy and stuff." She sticks out her tongue at the mention of hairy boy legs while saying, "Bleah," but then she continues, "But other than that, it's fine...if you can get him into it. I foresee his resistance." She then grins.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Koriand'r smiled, taking a cup of the coffee if it was offered.  "No," she said, warming her hands on the cup, "but close.  I don't remember being this grumpy in the morning before I had something to drink."
> 
> 
> 
> "Roy is organizing a party of some kind . . . several titans are going off campus,"  Starfire replied in answer.  "Me, I am willing to sit these events out.  The events of yesterday and the rain outside seem to have dampened my interest.  I think reflection and exercise would be more appropriate for today.  You?"




She shrugs, not sure how to explain that she doesn't even know anything else.
"Yes."
She looks over the assambled students, most don't even catch her attention but Cat's Eye's pheromones make her stop without her understanding why.
"They look happy. That's good. I felt real bad after my first murder."
Cassandra turns away from Starfire as she realizes what she just said. It's not exactly something she is proud of. At least something else distracts her right away. Raven.
"I will watch her. She is important. Should not be alone."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 14, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"I do want to go to the one at the high school, but I guess we can go to the other one if you think that one would be more fun.  I just wanted to kind of get to know other kids our age in the area, I mean we aren't always gonna be confined to the school like this, and it might be fun to know some normal people."  Kitty says, sounding slightly disappointed.  The cat-girl shrugs, if Cassie wanted to go to the rave, then thats where they would go, thte rave just didn't really sound all that appealing, even if it was suppoused to be an underage rave, there probably would be drugs and stuff there.

"We would all be going together, and I don't think they could say anything about you and me, I mean, its none of their business, so long as we follow the rules at the party.  You really think they would say anything, I mean this is a new to me... your the expert, tell me whats what." she says, smiling softly at Cassie.

When the outfit for beast boy is brought up, kitty grins and pulls out a bra, that has a little bit of extra padding in it, Kitty wasn't that gifted, and every little bit helped, and would help Beast Boy.  She was pretty sure that if all the girls asked him, that he would wear it, especially Tara.  "I'm not...my chest isn't, well... you know, so if we get him to wear this bra it'll help, and we can stuff it a little, not too much though, guys always seem to want to have like D's, I think its compensating or something." she jokes smiling, she isn't very comfortable with the size of her chest, it went with her body type perfectly, but they weren't big by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

"Awww... crap, Kitty, I'm sorry - I'm still mulling over Nightwing... I thought you hit me.  The quip was because someone said Super-Breath sucked... which, I might add, it DOESN'T... Come to think of it... who did hit me anyway," Connor says, looking over the females.  "C'mon, someone's gotta fess up... I'm injured here... and I need attention," he says with a silly grin.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 14, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie had replied to Conner after he had apologized to Kitty and asked who had konked him by implying that it must have been the speedster, Bart, by saying back to him, "I thought I saw a brief blur over behind you a moment ago." She had chuckled silently to herself, and had thought.oO("_I wonder if muscle head will fall for that. Sorry, Bart._")

In the privacy of Kitty’s room, Cassie continues to talk with her, and after hearing the disappointment in Kitty’s voice, her posture (holding her right forearm with her left hand, shifting in place slighty, and not looking directly at Kitty) and tone of voice seems unusually timid for her as she responds, "Well, at the Flash Rave, there will be people our age too, although probably the more...wild and fringe members of our age group...from the sound of it. I’m sure the High School one would be a nicer crowd...and we can try the High School one first...if you want to." She looks back up at Kitty to see how Kitty responds.

Continuing on the subject of Beast Boy's apparel, she says, "I thought I saw him running for the door. I think he might be on to us."

On the subject of Kitty’s bust size, Cassie says back, smiling slightly and with the slightest hint of a blush on her cheeks, "I feel they're...just the right size."


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 14, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"You want to go to the Rave, so thats where we'll go, we can always meet the High School kids later, its not like they're going anywhere I guess."  Kitty says, wanting Cassie to not feel like she had anything to be unhappy about.  They were both parties afer all.  Kitty flops down on her bed next to the pile of clothes for Beast Boy and simply drinks in Cassie's wonderful scent.

"I can find him, before we go I mean, I can follow his scent, and the school isn't that big a place, but I don't want to force him to do it, not if he really has a problem with it.  I would like to see him wearing the stuff though." Kitty says without opening her eyes.  The cat girl is stretched out to her full length upon her bed, her shirt being pulled up by the stretch to show off a large expanse of lightly tanned belly.  At the compliment about her breasts, Kitty does a graceful roll on her bed, ending up on her tummy, her elbows folded under her chest for support, Smiling happily,  her tail wagging, kitty returned the compliment, "Yours are much nicer then mine, bigger, but not too big, like Kori's.  Her back must hurt like all the time with those."


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 14, 2005)

*Cyborg, Healthy, 5/5 HP - I think?*

Cyborg raises his eyebrow at Roy's remark. "Hardware, eh? Look, I'm staying here anyway, but don't expect *me* to be the life of any party you manage to get together. 'Sides, you can fill that role well enough yourself..." Vic finishes with a smirk, "...Arrowhead.".


----------



## Elfy (Jan 14, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

With a little smile still present on her face, and her cheeks still hinting at a slight blush, Cassie replies back to Kitty, "I feel Kori’s big boobs fit her personality. I haven’t really spoken with her, but I have heard her talking with the others, and she seems pretty bubbly to me." She shifts a hand through her hair, apparently thinking about something, and then looks down to her own bust, before looking back at Kitty, and continuing, "Yeah, I’m okay with my size. If they were bigger, they’d probably just get in my way while I’m fighting."

She pauses a moment, shifting her current demure posture over to a more confident one, but remaining standing where she is a few feet away from Kitty’s bed, and then continues, "We should get Toni and Tara’s opinion too...about the party choice I mean...not about your boobs...because I like them...your boobs, I mean...I mean...I like Toni and Tara too." As she stands there, her blush becomes more noticeable, and she looks slight away from Kitty as she adds, "I’m shutting up now."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 11:59am, the Residency*

As planning and discussion continue, lunchtime comes around, and the staff set up pizza, salad, pasta, hotdogs and hamburgers. Continental fruit trays are also set out, along with a sandwich tray (with different breads, meats, cheeses, and vegetables). 

Impulse is of course first in line and already sitting down when the other students show up.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 15, 2005)

*Arsenal*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Awww... crap, Kitty, I'm sorry - I'm still mulling over Nightwing... I thought you hit me.  The quip was because someone said Super-Breath sucked... which, I might add, it DOESN'T... Come to think of it... who did hit me anyway," Connor says, looking over the females.  "C'mon, someone's gotta fess up... I'm injured here... and I need attention," he says with a silly grin.





Roy laughed *"Actually Super-breath is the one power that both SUCKS and BLOWS."*


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 15, 2005)

*Arsenal*



			
				Hellzon said:
			
		

> Cyborg raises his eyebrow at Roy's remark. "Hardware, eh? Look, I'm staying here anyway, but don't expect *me* to be the life of any party you manage to get together. 'Sides, you can fill that role well enough yourself..." Vic finishes with a smirk, "...Arrowhead.".




*"Too true Vic m'man. Damn..Arrowhead...Never thought o' that one. Where were you when I was trying to come up with codenames? I mean Robin was already taken, and there was talk of Speedy." * Roy said with a bit of sarcasm. 
*"Let's see if you can put that creativity to work by jury-rigging us a sound system?" * Roy asked hopefully


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 15, 2005)

*Cyborg*

"A sound system? Hmmm, well I'll need some speakers and an amplifier, and I could probably rig them up to one of our computers. So if we can get that, I'm your McGyver for the evening," Vic answers. "And some CD:s of course. Anyone have any, or do we need to bribe Argent to get some?" he asks to pretty much the whole room.

As the food court is set up , Vic get up from his seat to get some burgers with a helping of salad, and some juice.

OOC: Cue some racking of Vic's brain as to figure out where on campus one could find an amplifier and a pair of speakers. Plus I'm not sure how far apart in time these two paragraphs occur, but not too far I hope.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Roy laughed *"Actually Super-breath is the one power that both SUCKS and BLOWS."*




"I'd tell you to grow up and get laid, but we both know that while we can't stop the first one from happening, all the might of all the superheroes presently here and those that have gone before us could never make the second one happen," Connor responds with a smirk.


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, 1/5 hps*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "Yes."  She looks over the assambled students, most don't even catch her attention but Cat's Eye's pheromones make her stop without her understanding why.  "They look happy. That's good. I felt real bad after my first murder."




Koraind'r nodded her head in understanding.  She looked to make certain that only Cassandra was listening, then started, "My first were in a war.  They don't call it murder then . . . somehow they call it heroic and use words like duty, enemy, body count . . . things like that.  _'It is best not to dwell on such things 'lest they consume you'_ . . . or at least that's the advice I was given - and now I've given it to you."



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "I will watch her. She is important. Should not be alone."



"We all will - we're a team.  I think that's what teams do,"  Koriand'r added.  "Oooo, food, let's go eat!"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Koraind'r nodded her head in understanding.  She looked to make certain that only Cassandra was listening, then started, "My first were in a war.  They don't call it murder then . . . somehow they call it heroic and use words like duty, enemy, body count . . . things like that.  _'It is best not to dwell on such things 'lest they consume you'_ . . . or at least that's the advice I was given - and now I've given it to you."




"For what?"
Cassandra looks at Koriand'r with her detached eyes that allways look a bit cold and dead. Somehow it seems clear that this frist time must have been real long ago and that by now she feels nothing about the whole matter.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "We all will - we're a team.  I think that's what teams do,"  Koriand'r added.  "Oooo, food, let's go eat!"




She nods towards the arguing teens.
"We're not."
A simple and happy smile corsses her face then they get to the kitchen. This place is so incredible, she never had the option of just eating anything she wanted before. Those things amaze her far more than life or death decisions.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 16, 2005)

*Arsenal*

OOC Spoilers



Spoiler



I will be gone for the next two days, but things Arsenal wants to do "off-screen" 
1) Call caterers to see if any 'leftovers' from cancelled parties could be donated to the "goodwill party" I personally know that all catering services make tons o food ahead of time...I used to give 'Food Bank' 1000s of dollars of food....weekly.
2) Call the local radio station...something alternative or hard rock...get an on air interview with a local radio DeeJay (they love that crap) and start publicsizing the shin-dig tonight. Same old spiel..Anti-terrorism, anti-fear, safest place to be speech.
If I got Mayor's approval, I talk about the shuttle service..yada yada..
3) well I need to see if I hit any speed bumps so far..so I guess there is no number 3 


More OOC: I am giving you Arsenal's next 7 d20 rolls, due to lotsa bluff/diplomacy stuff he needs to do. They can be verified @ http://www.irony.com/mailroll.htmljerichodrumm@yahoo.com requested that 7 rolls of a 20-sided die be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 14.
Roll 2: 11.
Roll 3: 13.
Roll 4: 20.
Roll 5: 16.
Roll 6: 17.
Roll 7: 18.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

As everyone made their plans, Hank nodded towards Arsenal.  "Yeah, Ray, I'll be around to check out the party.  Sounds like a great time.  I'll stop by later to see about helping set things up, too."

Hank then approached Don and spoke in a more hushed tone.  "Hey, uhh, I need to use the Internet to check on some stuff.  Do you know where the library is or the computer room?  I don't think they showed us that yesterday, did they?"  He looked around, slightly nervous.   "If not, maybe Vic knows.  He's into all that computer stuff..."


----------



## kid A (Jan 17, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> Hank then approached Don and spoke in a more hushed tone. "Hey, uhh, I need to use the Internet to check on some stuff. Do you know where the library is or the computer room? I don't think they showed us that yesterday, did they?" He looked around, slightly nervous. "If not, maybe Vic knows. He's into all that computer stuff..."




Smiling, Don assured his brother.  "Sure, I can help you.  You should have a set-up in your room, actually.  Do you wanna get something to eat first, or you just wanna head up there so I can get you started?"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 17, 2005)

*Kitty*

Kitty agrees with Cassie's assessment, Kori seemed pretty bubbly and, if not for the fact that she was from another planet, Kitty would have expected her to be blond.  "I'm glad we're both ok with our size I mean, could  imagine what it would feel like if they were huge and flopping around in a fight?  Or just huge in general?  All the news people would do close ups and our chests would be more famous then we are."  Kitty says giggling at the thought.

"God, I love that I can make you blush like that, I know I shouldn't, but its so sweet,"  Kitty says, blushing herself.  "If you really want, we could ask them..." Kitty jokes, sticking her tongue out, making it clear what she meant to ask the other girls about.  Shaking her head, she rose from the bed in a single fluid motion that brought her to Cassie.  "I love you." she murmured before putting her arms around Cassie, pulling her into a hug.  The Cat girl rested her chin on the Cassie's shoulder and looked up into the other girl's face as she licked a soft wet line up the girl's neck.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*



			
				Cassandra  said:
			
		

> "We're not."




Kori dismissed the arguing with a wave of her hand.  "You can not tell that now.  Think back to how many rushed to the aid of Raven, or to the distress call of Cyborg.  The willingness to assist others at the peril of your own life is a strong sign that this will be a team . . . or at least a family."

Koriand'r grinned, then leaned in and said quietly, "I bet if I called out to them and flashed them, the argument would go away . . . but they've had enough excitement for one day."

Starfire moved toward the cafeteria . . . it was time to eat - and enjoy her coffee.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 17, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles as Kitty jokes about the ordeals that girls with large breasts most likely experience and again when she teases about her blushing. She let’s out a little giggle when Kitty sticks her tongue out slightly and, as she watches Kitty, she thinks.oO("_She’s... just soooo cute. And her tail. And ears. She’s adorable,_") while she smiles even wider.

As Kitty suddenly moves forward, confesses her feelings of love for her, and comes to rest her chin on Cassie’s shoulder to hug her all in one smooth motion, Cassie is a little surprised, and her face shows it, as she is slightly slack-jawed and her eyes are open a little wider than they were a moment before. She believed that Kitty had strong feelings for her, but she didn’t realize how strong her feelings actually already were. She recovers her surprise rather quickly though and smiles as she slides her arms around Kitty’s waist to return her hug, bringing her own chin to rest on Kitty’s shoulder as she does. She lets out a slight gasp and closes her eyes as she feels Kitty’s warm tongue lick up her neck and she whispers into Kitty’s triangular ear, "Oh...Kitty," while she tilts her head sideways against Kitty’s head in response.

While still holding Kitty against her, she whispers, "How...how do you know it’s...love...that you are feeling, Kitty? We’ve only known each other for...a day - maybe it’s just a crush?" She pauses a moment, kissing Kitty on her lower neck, and then she continues, "I feel very strongly about you too, Kitty - more than I have anyone else ever before." She pauses a moment and then continues whispering again, "I feel happy when you’re close to me. I feel lonely when I’m separated from you for more than a few minutes. I care about how you feel. In such a short time, you’ve become so important to me. What I feel for you could be love, but...I don’t know how to be sure... I’ve never been in love before." She keeps one arm around Kitty’s waist and moves her other arm behind and around Kitty’s head, and then pulls Kitty even tighter against her as she adds, "If what we’re feeling for each other really is love...then I’m a very happy girl."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Koriand'r grinned, then leaned in and said quietly, "I bet if I called out to them and flashed them, the argument would go away . . . but they've had enough excitement for one day."
> 
> Starfire moved toward the cafeteria . . . it was time to eat - and enjoy her coffee.





Connor breaks away, tracking after Starfire into the cafeteria.  "I for one don't think one could ever have enough excitment to not be able to handle a flashing.  I know I would have stopped what I was doing," he whispers as he passes.  In a slightly louder voice, he adds, "I can hear like hawks can see," and keeps on walking, smiling, and starts whistling a little burlesque harmony.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kitty*

Kitty stood hugging Cassie, the two girls mirroring each other, hugging close, with their heads resting on each other's shoulders.  Kitty's face was nuzzling softly at Cassie's neck as she spoke, her words tracing warmth along Cassie's sensitive skin, "I haven't ever been in love with anyone or anything, its just more then I felt before.  What does it matter what we call it?  The word doesn't matter, its how we feel thats important, I think."  Kitty murmurs softly.

"Love is just a word, I mean people make such a big deal out of it that they get to be afraid of the word itself, even if they have the feelings its like just saying it is a no no.  I don't know if what I am feeling is love, but I've never been in love so how could I know?  I just know I care about you more then anyone I ever said I loved before, like mom, or dad, or anyone." Kitty says, sounding slightly puzzled, as if she is trying to work it out in her head as she is explaining it, and its not the easiest subject to understand.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 18, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies back, "Yes...you’re right, Kitty. It’s how we feel about each other, not what word we use, that’s important and I feel very much for you." She pulls her head back so that she and Kitty can look into each other’s eyes, revealing her own eyes to be slightly watery as she does, and brings both of her hands up to gently cup the sides of Kitty’s head in her hands. She leans forward and plants a tender kiss on Kitty’s lips. It is a kiss of love, rather than a kiss of lust, and she gently holds her and kisses her for several passing moments.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kitty*

Kitty returns the soft kiss with equal ferver and gentleness, she softly lowers her arms, sliding them along Cassie's hips to rest at the small of the girl's back.  "I can't believe how fast this is all happening," the cat girl murmurs as she pulls her mouth a fraction of an inch from Cassie's.  She quickly replaces her lips and continues the kiss.

"I think..." kiss, "we better..." kiss, "go talk to the others before we get distracted..."  kiss, "and get stuck..." kiss, "in here for the rest of the day." kitty says, broken up by more and more passionate kisses.  Abruptly she steps back.  "This is all really going kinda fast, and I well, I want to be with you, be with you, but I've never done anything like this with a boy, or with a girl, and I kinda want to go slower, I mean, have you done anything with anyone before?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:15pm, the Residency*

Lunch continues with the students bantering around. Arsenal spends most of this time in his room, arranging some food, as indeed there are a number of caters stuck with extra food and party plans that had to be canceled do to the curfew. Much of it he can arrange to show up around 2 or 3pm (it depends on how much he wants, most will give him a discount on average of 50%).


----------



## Elfy (Jan 18, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

As Kitty abruptly breaks away and steps back, Cassie lowers her arms back down to her sides. She stands there a moment, silent except for her slight breathing, as her facial expression shifts to neutral, and then she turns away from Kitty while saying, "I’m sorry, Kitty..." She moves over to a small vanity mirror and touches up her face, removing any noticeable signs of their kissing or her watery eyes. While touching up, she adds, "...I didn’t mean for you to feel like I was backing you into a corner." After touching up her face, she turns back around to face Kitty and says to her, "Shall we go have lunch?" completely sidestepping the question regarding her past experience. She puts her hands in her pockets, goes over to the door, and stands there with a neutral expression on her face waiting on Kitty.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2005)

*Starfire (Koriand'r)*



			
				Connor said:
			
		

> "I for one don't think one could ever have enough excitment to not be able to handle a flashing.  I know I would have stopped what I was doing," he whispers as he passes.




Starfire grinned, and cuffed Connor on the top of the head (in a friendly manner), then pointed at him as he walked away.  She looked to Cassandra and added, "See what I mean?"

Koriand'r had lunch, eating her full share and having none of the weight-watching, figure-watching urges that women her age had.  And she had her coffee . . . finally.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 18, 2005)

"No...no, I don't feel backed into a corner or anything, I want this, I really want this, but we have other stuff that we need to do too, and well if we only did what we were doing just a second ago, we would never get anything else done." Kitty says smiling, trying to take the hurt away from Cassie.  "Your just too good at this.  All I want to do is kiss you and cuddle, and learn about all the things you could teach me, but we have other stuff we have to do too, and you are really really distracting." Kitty says, giving a small smile.  

"I want nothing more then to lick you all over untill I have your taste stuck in my head where ever we go, to have your scent on my skin so everyone knows that I am yours.  Its just...I'm a virgin, and anything like what we are going to do...I mean, isn't losing it suppoused to hurt?  My friends said it did, but they were with boys.  I don't know whats going to happen, or if it'll hurt, and its making me nervous.  It doesn't mean I don't want to be with you.  I really want to be with you.  I'm just anxious about it."  the cat-girl explains.  "Don't be upset with me...please don't be.  You already have been with other people, you've done this all before, and its new to me."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 18, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie remains standing near the door, her hands resting in her pockets and her face still retaining a rather neutral expression, and, while she avoids talking about any past relationships she might have had, she responds, "I wasn’t going to 'shag' you, Kitty. We were just having an Oprah moment together. I’m sorry if you misunderstood. I have no interest in boys, other than pounding on them, so I only know what was taught in Sex Ed and mentioned by friends. I was told the first time with a boy hurts, but I wouldn’t know. " She pauses a moment, then asks, "Ready for lunch?"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Yea...lunch sounds good," Kitty says softly, sounding unhappy, she really hadn't meant to make Cassie upset or mad at her.  "I'm sorry that I made you mad by not understanding."  the cat girl says as she opens the the door for the amazon, she looks at the ground, not sure about what she should do, or say.  Finally, the girl sighs, and leads the way to the cafeteria/lounge, not really saying anything.  It just wasn't fun if Cassie was upset.

When they get to the food, Kitty takes a plate, and puts a hamburger, a hot dog, and a double helping of fries on it before settling in to her seat.  She looks up cautiously at Cassie to see if the other girl was going to sit with her or go sit at one of the other tables, she tries her best to look neutral, but it doesn't really work, her eyes show that she is confused, and scared, and anxious, and worried.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 18, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Kitty’s concern over her being mad by saying, "I’m not angry, Kitty." Which was true - she wasn’t; she was just a little confused over Kitty’s earlier reaction.

After the door is held open for her, she walks out of Kitty’s room and then alongside her towards the stairwell. She keeps her hands in her pockets while they walk together, but says, "Misunderstandings happen in new relationships. Don’t worry about it."

Once they arrive in the cafeteria, she follows alongside Kitty as she loads her plate up, only grabbing an apple and nothing more for herself, and then she sits down right beside Kitty at the table and starts eating her apple.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Starfire grinned, and cuffed Connor on the top of the head (in a friendly manner), then pointed at him as he walked away.  She looked to Cassandra and added, "See what I mean?"
> 
> Koriand'r had lunch, eating her full share and having none of the weight-watching, figure-watching urges that women her age had.  And she had her coffee . . . finally.




"No."
Appearantly she has no interest in explaining her opinion further and she starts picking her food. Her selection could be described as "efficient" if you don't want to use the word passionless or something similar. She just takes what she needs to get over the day without much interest.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kitty*

Kitty wolfs, or maybe that would be cats, down her food, enjoying all the meat and protein in the meal.  The fries weren't for nutrition, only really for taste, she seemed to be burning energy pretty quick, and the way she healed, it was a good guess that her metabolism had sped up to need bigger meals, not to mention more often.

Kitty stayed pretty quite as she was eating, looking miserable about Cassie's neutralness.  She really didn't know what she had done wrong, it wasn't like she had known what she was doing or anything.  Looking up for a moment, she motions Tara and Argent over to eat with her and Cassie.  "I have this outfit all picked out and everything, I can show you guys after lunch, but Cassie found out 2 places that are having partys so we need to pick which one to go to.  One is at the high school, and the other is at this Techno Rave place, where do you guys want to go?" she asks of the other students that were eating lunch.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 19, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie quietly sits beside Kitty eating her apple. She isn't particularly hungry, but it gives her an excuse to sit beside her girlfriend and not look out of place. Her body doesn’t require much in the way of actual sleep or food like normal people’s bodies do and would likely become even more self-sufficient over time since it was infused by the divine power of Zeus himself.

She can sense Kitty's uneasiness about earlier and doesn’t want her girlfriend to feel that she is upset with her or anything like that, so she slides on hand down to her side and then over to come to rest on Kitty’s thigh. She keeps her hand resting there while they eat and converse with the other girls, gently squeezing Kitty’s leg to help comfort her.

She lets Kitty work out the details with Tara and Toni. She didn’t much care where they went, or even if they went at all, as long as she was together with Kitty. It was more about what Kitty wanted to do, really, but still, it would be nice to go out do things together with her off campus. Although going out in a group is fine, she really looks forward to spending some time alone together with just the two of them.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Smiling, Don assured his brother.  "Sure, I can help you.  You should have a set-up in your room, actually.  Do you wanna get something to eat first, or you just wanna head up there so I can get you started?"



Hank looked in the direction of the stairs and then back at the cafeteria.  "Yeah.  I guess I could eat.  Stuff can wait a little while longer.  Let's see if we can catch up with Garth and Cassandra, I want to let them know everything's cool.  Seems like everyone expects me to blow up and start fighting everyone.  Weird, huh?"  Hank walked towards the cafeteria, a step ahead of Don.  "You gonna get a costume to wear to this party tonight?"

Once he grabs some grub, he makes a point to look for Garth and Cassandra and gives them a shorter version of what he explained to Connor in the hallway.  If he gets the chance to sit near Cassandra, he asks her if she is going to Roy's party.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 19, 2005)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lunch continues with the students bantering around. Arsenal spends most of this time in his room, arranging some food, as indeed there are a number of caters stuck with extra food and party plans that had to be canceled do to the curfew. Much of it he can arrange to show up around 2 or 3pm (it depends on how much he wants, most will give him a discount on average of 50%).




OOC: Done! How did the other thing go?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> the cafeteria, a step ahead of Don.  "You gonna get a costume to wear to this party tonight
> Once he grabs some grub, he makes a point to look for Garth and Cassandra and gives them a shorter version of what he explained to Connor in the hallway.  If he gets the chance to sit near Cassandra, he asks her if she is going to Roy's party.




Considering that except for a naive alien no one would even conisder sitting close to her Hank should have no problem finding a place near Cassandra.
Her only acknowledgement of his explanation is a nod that could mean about everything.
"Party? Yes."
The only interest she has in the whole thing is that she heard that someone will invite people from outside and she considers it a perfect opportunity for their enemies to strike. So she'll watch it.


----------



## kid A (Jan 19, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> Hank looked in the direction of the stairs and then back at the cafeteria. "Yeah. I guess I could eat. Stuff can wait a little while longer. Let's see if we can catch up with Garth and Cassandra, I want to let them know everything's cool. Seems like everyone expects me to blow up and start fighting everyone. Weird, huh?" Hank walked towards the cafeteria, a step ahead of Don. "You gonna get a costume to wear to this party tonight?"




Don followed Hank to the cafeteria, smiled and said, "Right.  No, that's VERY weird."

Filling his plate with food, Don said, "I should go as Hawk and you should go as Dove.  That'd be kind of funny."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

Hank stopped as he got in line and looked at Don.  "That is the dumbest idea you have ever had!  Why the hell would we dress as each other?"  Hank finished getting his food and sat down a seat over from Cassandra.  After explaining that everything was fine from the night before he was excited to hear she was going to the party.

"Are you wearing a costume?  I can't figure out what to go as."  He ate a little of his food and then leaned in closer to her.  "I wanted to ask you, does the Batman keep files on all those guys he fights?  Where does he get his info, how does he research them after the fight?  Any ideas?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hank stopped as he got in line and looked at Don.  "That is the dumbest idea you have ever had!  Why the hell would we dress as each other?"  Hank finished getting his food and sat down a seat over from Cassandra.  After explaining that everything was fine from the night before he was excited to hear she was going to the party.
> 
> "Are you wearing a costume?  I can't figure out what to go as."  He ate a little of his food and then leaned in closer to her.  "I wanted to ask you, does the Batman keep files on all those guys he fights?  Where does he get his info, how does he research them after the fight?  Any ideas?"




"No, don't have a costume."
The idea of inviting costumed people into this place seems even more stupid than doing it at all to her. Hopefully these HIVE people do not get to know of their chance before it's allready over.
"The Batman."
That makes her stop eating for a moment. How can she explain the network she saw in the Batcave? The technology that even allowed him to invent power dampening fields. Even the cryptonite weapons, just in case Superman ever becomes a problem. Or the simple fact that this strange man managed to even scare her.
"He knows....everything. Powers, persons, combat styles. Even familiy. Enemies, independents. Even the justice league."
The last is barely a whisper.
"... or the Titans."


----------



## kid A (Jan 19, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> Hank stopped as he got in line and looked at Don. "That is the dumbest idea you have ever had! Why the hell would we dress as each other?" Hank finished getting his food and sat down a seat over from Cassandra. After explaining that everything was fine from the night before he was excited to hear she was going to the party.




Don simply laughed.  "Whatever, Hank.  Just thought it'd be funny."

As they sat down, he noticed Garth and waved for him to join them.  "Hey, Garth!  What's going on?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> "The Batman."
> That makes her stop eating for a moment. How can she explain the network she saw in the Batcave? The technology that even allowed him to invent power dampening fields. Even the cryptonite weapons, just in case Superman ever becomes a problem. Or the simple fact that this strange man managed to even scare her.
> "He knows....everything. Powers, persons, combat styles. Even familiy. Enemies, independents. Even the justice league."
> The last is barely a whisper.
> "... or the Titans."



"Really?"  Hank was captivated by the thought that the Batman had files, extensive files on everyone.  He leaned closer to Cassandra as he spoke.

"I have this notebook and I try and keep track on super villains in it.  I never thought about heroes but that's a really great idea.  Anyway, all the losers Dan and me have fought and any that I can find out about from the news or the internet, I keep my own files on.  I just don't want to put it on computer so no one can hack in, you know?"  Hank looked around to see if anyone was listening.  These were his friends and teammates but he didn't want them to think he was working hard at what he did.  Let them think that all the great intel he would gather just came to him natural.

"After lunch Don is gonna show me how to run the internet from my room.  You want to read up on some bad guys with me?"


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 20, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone) - let's see if this post survives.*

Victor brings his plate over to where mostly everyone else is sitting (i.e. near Hank, Don...)."Hey, so... any news about tonight? Was thinking about a costume, but I think I'll be scary enough without one," he says, tapping the metal side of his head and starting to chomp down on the unfortunate burger.


----------



## kid A (Jan 20, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> Victor brings his plate over to where mostly everyone else is sitting (i.e. near Hank, Don...)."Hey, so... any news about tonight? Was thinking about a costume, but I think I'll be scary enough without one," he says, tapping the metal side of his head and starting to chomp down on the unfortunate burger.




Don greeted Victor warmly, gesturing for him to have a seat.  "Nope, nothing other than Roy's shindig.  I think the girls decided to pick up some party supplies before they came back, but they went upstairs and Roy disappeared, so..."  Don took another bite out of his sandwich.  "Who knows what kind of trouble he's getting himself into?"

Looking up at Vic, Don's face had a quizzical look.  "Hey, Vic, y'know, no-one here's gonna treat you any different for being who you are.  And if they did, you can be sure I'd get up in their face about it.  We're all different here.  If you want to wear a costume, wear a costume, I say.  I'll even help you look for one.  I need one too, because lord knows my idea wasn't good enough."  As he says "lord knows," he silently gestures toward Hank.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 20, 2005)

*Cyborg (Vic Stone)*



			
				Don said:
			
		

> "Who knows what kind of trouble he's getting himself into?"



This just gets a smile of agreement from Vic. _Yes indeed._


			
				Don said:
			
		

> "Hey, Vic, y'know, no-one here's gonna treat you any different for being who you are. And if they did, you can be sure I'd get up in their face about it. We're all different here. If you want to wear a costume, wear a costume, I say. I'll even help you look for one. I need one too, because lord knows my idea wasn't good enough."



"Appreciate it, man. Lord knows I've been treated well enough by you guys, even by your friendly brother over there," Vic says, leaning closer and whispering the last part. "Got any ideas, 'cause I'm totally stumped on that front?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Really?"  Hank was captivated by the thought that the Batman had files, extensive files on everyone.  He leaned closer to Cassandra as he spoke.
> 
> "I have this notebook and I try and keep track on super villains in it.  I never thought about heroes but that's a really great idea.  Anyway, all the losers Dan and me have fought and any that I can find out about from the news or the internet, I keep my own files on.  I just don't want to put it on computer so no one can hack in, you know?"  Hank looked around to see if anyone was listening.  These were his friends and teammates but he didn't want them to think he was working hard at what he did.  Let them think that all the great intel he would gather just came to him natural.
> 
> "After lunch Don is gonna show me how to run the internet from my room.  You want to read up on some bad guys with me?"




"Shimmer."
Now this is one person she wants to know something about. She had nearly killed Nightwing and herself.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:18pm, the Residency*



> Looking up for a moment, she motions Tara and Argent over to eat with her and Cassie.  "I have this outfit all picked out and everything, I can show you guys after lunch, but Cassie found out 2 places that are having partys so we need to pick which one to go to.  One is at the high school, and the other is at this Techno Rave place, where do you guys want to go?" she asks of the other students that were eating lunch.




Argent nods as she picks at her salad, finally saying "*I am up for either, which one do you two want to go to?*" while Terra pipes in "*OH, OH TECHO RAVE! That would so be the bomb! Especaillay if with BB in that outfit*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:25pm, the Residency*



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Done! How did the other thing go?




(occ ops  With your rolls... /occ)

Roy also starts calling around to the radio stations and gets a few minor bites BUT most people what to talk about 'how the government is using kids to fight it war or terror' or 'endangering innocent life' etc. Very few want to talk about a 'party' or Halloween (in fact most are saying that the city should cancel all events today as a time of mourning or for safety's sake).

Earlier Vic had also found some sound system equipment and had started setting it up and planning where to put it. It would not take him very long at all, and running some computer simulations he can set the sound up pretty much any way that he wants. There are few annoucements that go out, but Roy think he is fighting an uphill battle on this one.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 21, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Argent nods as she picks at her salad, finally saying "*I am up for either, which one do you two want to go to?*" while Terra pipes in "*OH, OH TECHO RAVE! That would so be the bomb! Especaillay if with BB in that outfit*"




"Then the Rave it is." Kitty says, smiling softly at Cassie as she says it, they were going to go to where Cassie thought was good, maybe that would cheer her up.  She rubbed at the hand that was resting on her thigh.  The Cat girl finished wolfing down her fries, and then used a napkin to wipe her chin and mouth.  "I don't think he'll really want to wear it, I'll help you convince him, but I don't want to force him or anything."  Kitty tells Tara, sniffing around for the green boy's scent, wondering if he was going to come for lunch so that he could be 'given' his costume.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:25pm, the Residency*

Terra smiles with something of a very evil looking smile and says "*I'm sure no boy could resist us ganging up on him... he'll agree*" 
Argent just smiles, rolls her eyes and looks at Cassie "*God don't let them plan anything for me please... I'm weird looking enough. In fact I think I am going as a Vampire. Got the pale face down and people might not even notice it*"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 21, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When she feels Kitty rub her hand that’s resting on Kitty’s thigh, she turns her head slightly around towards Kitty. She looks at her with a little smile visible as she holds her apple in her other hand, having stopped eating it to look over at Kitty, and gently squeezes Kitty’s thigh in return.

When the subject of Beast Boy’s evening attire resurfaces, Cassie responds, "I thought I saw a green streak running towards the front door earlier. I’m thinking he’s not to keen on being made up in drag." She winks at Tara and adds, "Maybe you should go chase him down."

She giggles at Toni’s concern understandably and winks at her. She then replies, "A vampire works. I’m going to see if I can get a witch’s hat in town once we're allowed to leave."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2005)

*Arsenal*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ ops  With your rolls... /occ)
> 
> Roy also starts calling around to the radio stations and gets a few minor bites BUT most people what to talk about 'how the government is using kids to fight it war or terror' or 'endangering innocent life' etc. Very few want to talk about a 'party' or Halloween (in fact most are saying that the city should cancel all events today as a time of mourning or for safety's sake).
> 
> Earlier Vic had also found some sound system equipment and had started setting it up and planning where to put it. It would not take him very long at all, and running some computer simulations he can set the sound up pretty much any way that he wants. There are few annoucements that go out, but Roy think he is fighting an uphill battle on this one.





Roy sighed deeply. _Alright Harper worse case scenario you throw a party, no one comes, but your teammates have something to do. _ But that wasnt good enough for Roy and he knew it. His party had to shake the roof off._ If you throw it they will come...._ Roy heard an imaginary voice say.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

"Shimmer? Yeah.  Okay.  We'll see what we can find out about Shimmer."  Hank smiled, comfortably.  _This should really be cool._

"Hey Don, do we get like, school supplies or anything?  I think I need a new notebook.  Oh, hey Vic!  You planning on going to the party, too?  I gotta come up with some kind of costume, none of us knows what to do about that.  What about you?  You totally got that terminator-evil-robot-guy look going!  You're a sure thing!"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Shimmer? Yeah.  Okay.  We'll see what we can find out about Shimmer."  Hank smiled, comfortably.  _This should really be cool._
> 
> "Hey Don, do we get like, school supplies or anything?  I think I need a new notebook.  Oh, hey Vic!  You planning on going to the party, too?  I gotta come up with some kind of costume, none of us knows what to do about that.  What about you?  You totally got that terminator-evil-robot-guy look going!  You're a sure thing!"





Cassandra somehow manages to not participate despite sitting right between everyone else in the conversation. She briefly considers to explain how dangerous she thinks the plan is. But she doesn't know how and she's bored anyway so she doesn't mind it too much if Hive can sneak into their base at the party.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Starfire (Koriand'r)*

Koriand'r listened to the others talk around her, but mostly concentrated on eating and enjoying her coffee.  This was the most Titans she had had around her (other than the bus trip) - with Cassandra, Hank, Don, and Victor all gathered and eating lunch.  It was _'cool'_ she thought for some reason.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5 HP)*

Grabbing a bite to eat, Connor snags a piece of fruit and heads back into the TV room to catch some TV.  It's not like he can't hear (in detail) all the planning, but he's grounded - no point in getting all wound up in a party that's more than likely getting the kibash by the higher-ups anyway, once they know about it.  He shrugs and plops himself back down in front of the boob-tube.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 24, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*

Vic looks over at Hank. "Yeah. Roy coaxed me into fixing a sound system, which by the way, can be considered done." As Hank mentions the costume, Vic just sighs and grumbles "Yeah, the robot look seems to be the easiest way to go. Maybe a leather jacket and a silly austrian accent to go with it."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:30pm, the Residency*

Risk, sitting on the opposite side of the table, tries the aussie accent (badly) "*I'll be back!*"

Aqualad, picking at some squid and fish pasta he is having for lunch, looks confused and says "*So you dress as monsters and - actors - and then have a party? The only parties I have ever been to were formal affairs where you stood around and did a lot of double-talk. Is that what this party will invlove?*" 

Toni asks Wondergirl "*Do you have your Driver's License? Just wondering if they would let us maybe drive ourselves. But all I got is a Learner's Permit*"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 25, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles at Toni and replies to her inquiry, "Cars generally aren’t useful to me since I can fly around the equator in about 30 minutes. Before a person could drive a car though all of the stop lights and traffic to reach the other side of the city, I could fly around the world a couple of times. I’m planning on flying with Kitty and I could take another girl with me safely if we need to do that. If Bart goes, he runs so fast he doesn’t need to fly. So we wouldn’t have to worry about him."

She looks over at Tara and says, "I know you can fly using your earth flotillas, Tara, but it would attract a lot of attention. Since we can wear Halloween costumes, I’m hoping no one will recognize us and we will be treated just like the other teenagers tonight."

She looks back to Toni and asks, "Are you able to fly Toni? I could actually carry three girls, but not safely. The third girl would have hold onto by back and if she slips off and starts to fall, it would be dangerous since my arms would be full with the other two."


----------



## kid A (Jan 25, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Appreciate it, man. Lord knows I've been treated well enough by you guys, even by your friendly brother over there," Vic says, leaning closer and whispering the last part. "Got any ideas, 'cause I'm totally stumped on that front?"




Before Don could open his mouth to reply, Hank chimed in with his two cents.



> "Hey Don, do we get like, school supplies or anything? I think I need a new notebook. Oh, hey Vic! You planning on going to the party, too? I gotta come up with some kind of costume, none of us knows what to do about that. What about you? You totally got that terminator-evil-robot-guy look going! You're a sure thing!"




Under his breath, Don muttered, "Man, you are two for two today, bro."  Looking up at him, he said more audibly, "Yeah, if you don't have any new notebooks in your desk, I've got a couple in my bags.  I can get one for you when we head up later."  Waiting for Hank's attention to turn, he looks over at Vic.  "Man, I'm sorry.  He doesn't know he's being so...  not subtle."  Taking a second to look at Vic, he decided, "Y'know what'd be really cool?  If we could get you a full-body, blue jumpsuit (which they probably have about a million of here), some make-up, and an eye-patch, you would look just like Samuel L. Jackson from that 'Ultimates' movie!  Nick Fury!  Now how much would that rock?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:31pm, the Residency*

Argent nods her head "*Oh sure I can fly but I glow a very bright green. I would prefer that we not draw any more attendtion to ourselves then we have to. We fly out there, and unless we are very careful, well everyone will know who we are. Cars are just less flashy*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 25, 2005)

*Kitty*

"Well, uh, I can ran pretty fast, not as fast as you can fly I mean, but the city really isn't that big.  Or I could justt be the one on your back holding on to you, I mean, I'm super strong too, I wont lose my grip, and I am tough, so even if something happens I'll land on my feet, and it wont be a big deal."  Kitty suggests, softly, hoping that Cassie would go for it.

"But... wait, that wont work, what about beast boy, I mean, if he shifted, would he be able to shift back and still be wearing the party clothes or would they get ripped or something?"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 25, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie takes a bite out of her apple as she listens to Toni and Kitty’s thoughts on the matter. She then replies, "I can fly quietly as long I say below the sound barrier and I don’t glow or anything like that. I was just going to fly us there quietly and land a couple of blocks away from the club, after we make a quick stop at the costume shop of course - I still want to get a witches hat. Ooooor we could just take a Taxi?" About Beast Boy, she says, "I’m...not sure. Do you know, Tara? You've spent more time with Garfield than any of us."


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Cyborg (Vic Stone)*

"Maybe I should leave the Arnie impersonation to you," Vic chuckles at Cody's exclamation. _And Garth man, you don't know how right you are. Probably._

Vic nods to Don. _I'll live._ As Don mention Sam L. Jackson, Vic smacks his own forehead. "Sam L., of course! Why didn't I think of that, I'm supposed to be the smart one around here! Now if I could just return the favor..." Vic thinks for a few seconds... "Hate to say it man, but you got my mind stuck at Marvel, and your bro's got Cyclops hands down. My condoleances. As for you, let me think some more..." Vic says, just loud enough for Hank to hear, a smirk on his lips.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:32pm, the Residency*

Terra shrugs her shoulder adding "*I'm not that kind of girl! Naw I'm not sure but he could ride one of my flying rocks if need be... I could carry a couple of people*"

Argent smiles and says "*Ok no cars needed I guess. So we going to stop by the costume shop first? Where are we going to change? Just wondering. I mean we could rent a hotel somewhere near by I guess*"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie sets her partially eaten apple aside and says to Tara, "Well...all right then. I’ll carry Kitty, and Toni if she likes, while you use your earth platform to carry yourself and those of us still needing a ride. If we land a couple of blocks away from the costume shop in an alley, and then do the same for the club, we should be able to mingle and not stand out much  - even Kitty, since it’s Halloween."

To Toni she says, "Yeah, I want to pick up a witches hat. I have a black min-skirt, a black top, black boots, and accessories to do a decent neo-witch look, but I still need a witches hat and a simple Zorro-style mask to complete it. I’ll be changing clothes before we leave, but the costume shop will probably have a changing room or two. It’s just a matter of what to do with your regular clothing." She thinks a moment then smiles towards Tara and then at Toni before saying, "I know. If you two bring a plastic bag along with you, you could put your clothing into it and then Tara could hide it underground or something. Then we could retrieve your clothing before we come back. That should work, right?"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"You uh...you don't think that the national gaurd would take offense to people using their powers do you?  I mean they are on the look out for super-terrorists, wouldn't they like stop us to check us out?" Kitty asks worriedly, she hadn't thought about it, but she had figured that they could have just walked to the party, or maybe caught a bus.

"I mean, how far away is where we're going?" kitty asks before she pops the last of her fires in her mouth, dipped in ketchup.  She takes another bite of her burger, and then pops the rest in her mouth, totally clearing her plate, quite a task for such a petite girl.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:32pm, the Residency*

Argent raises an eyebrow to Cat's Eye "*I never thought of that. Ah isn't the whole city under a curfew? I would guess with the National Guard are concentrating around the mall, but they are going to be visible all over the city. Hmm maybe I can call my dad and find out what might be up and what's up.*"

Terra says "*Why do we care what the mudders think anyway. If they think they can tell us what to do, I'll got about five tons of rock that says otherwise*"

Impulse glances at Terra, not sure if she is joking or not, but adds "*I can run pretty darn fast and could check out most places for gaurds and look-outs. If I use the Speed Force correctly, I can run faster then the speed of sound but with no 'boom' or anything like that. Plus I can run through wall and stuff like that also...*"


----------



## Elfy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies, "Curfew isn’t until 5:58pm. That’s why we have to be back before then. We have to carry our Titan cards with us anyway, so if anyone stops to question us, all we should have to do is to show them our Titan Cards and go on with what we’re doing."

She turns her head to kitty and asks while smiling at her, "Tummy feeling better now, Kitty?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

*Raven*

Some time spent outside in the rain helped Raven to center herself.  However, hunger and the chill in the air soon drove her inside, and she made her way to the kitchen for some lunch, and maybe some hot tea.

After making a plate for herself, she found a table nearby, content simp[ly to listen to the conversation.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*



			
				Cyborg said:
			
		

> "Hate to say it man, but you got my mind stuck at Marvel, and your bro's got Cyclops hands down. My condoleances. As for you, let me think some more..." Vic says, just loud enough for Hank to hear, a smirk on his lips.



Food half-way into his mouth, Hank paused in mid bite.
"Cyclops?  I'm perfect for Cyclops!  Do you need your spark plugs changed, chrome dome?  Cyclops!  I'll be Cyclops just as soon as you're Rogue!"  Hank laughed at his oh-so clever reply and continued with his bite.  Then, mouth full of food,  he began to talk, again.

"Wheyt ah menute!"  After spitting out some food he finished chewing, swallowed and spoke, again.  "We could be the X-Men!  Vic could be Colossus and it would rock!  Huh?  Huh?  What do ya think?"[/COLOR]


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Your right about the Titan's cards and all but, I just think its best if we don't draw attention, we're smart girls, with $500 allowances, super powers, and great looks, there has to be an easy way to get to a party."  Kitty purrs.  "I think we can just like walk there, or take one of the vans."

At Cassie's question, Kitty purrs and takes the amazon's hand over her tummy.  "Perfect."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says, "We could just ask Red Tornado to drive us over to the costume shop in one of the vans. Then after we get our costumes, he could drop us off in the general vicinity of the club and bring your clothing back with him. He could come pick us up in time to get back before curfew starts. If he agrees, that should work."

When the Kitty moves her hand from resting on the catgirl's thigh under the table over to rest against her purring tummy, she smiles at her. She rubs Kitty’s tummy briefly with that hand and says, "I’m glad."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

The conversation around her suddenly increases a lot and gets more than a bit anoying so Cassandra stands up and leaves without another word.


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Wheyt ah menute!" After spitting out some food he finished chewing, swallowed and spoke, again. "We could be the X-Men! Vic could be Colossus and it would rock! Huh? Huh? What do ya think?"




Don closed his eyes and shook his head.  _You just don't get it, do you Hank?_  "No, I think being the Ultimates is a better idea, Hank.  Vic is perfect for Nick Fury.  Spitting image!  You can be Cap if you want, but I think you'd make a better Hulk.  Roy over there could be Hawkeye.  Now, me, I could be Thor or Tony Stark.  What do you think of that, Vic?"


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*

"Don's got a point, Hank." Vic replies. _ Alright, someone needs to stop first, and that won't be Hank._ "Sounds like a plan, but don't we have enough green guys as it is? Hank man, i just *won't* believe if you object to being the Captain. Cody, you up for this? Quicksilver all the way, man! Unless my hyperactive roomie wants that part, of course."

Ouick reference: Vic's roomie = Impulse.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*

bewhind the residency


Without any idea what to do and no access to the training rooms Cassandra goes through a series of simple attacks behind the residency. For nearly half an hour she's nothing but a whirlwind of blows and kick that go against the wall without any regard to herself.

Only once she realizes that she's actuly breaking out small pieces of the concrete through her attacks on the wall does she stop. Sweating, her knuckles raw and bleeding and still not feeling completly statisfied she looks at her work. Another thrirty seconds later she decides that she doesn't care if anyone minds the property damage and goes at it again. 
She doesn't even have enough experince in interacting with others to realize that she is frustrated but it sure looks a lot like venting of steam for anyone who happens to see her.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:34pm, the Residency*



> Cassie says, "We could just ask Red Tornado to drive us over to the costume shop in one of the vans. Then after we get our costumes, he could drop us off in the general vicinity of the club and bring your clothing back with him. He could come pick us up in time to get back before curfew starts. If he agrees, that should work."




Argent smiles and says "*That's cool with me. I going to go get a work out before we head out, see you in an hour*" and then she heads out to the *Workshop*. 



			
				Cyborg said:
			
		

> "Don's got a point, Hank." Vic replies. _ Alright, someone needs to stop first, and that won't be Hank._ "Sounds like a plan, but don't we have enough green guys as it is? Hank man, i just *won't* believe if you object to being the Captain. Cody, you up for this? Quicksilver all the way, man! Unless my hyperactive roomie wants that part, of course."




Risk jumps up to follow Argent and says "*Quicksilver... got it.*" and then heads out. Looking around, they notice that Impulse is not at the table anymore...



			
				Batgirl said:
			
		

> She doesn't even have enough experince in interacting with others to realize that she is frustrated but it sure looks a lot like venting of steam for anyone who happens to see her.




And right on quo, Impulse appears from around the corner. He smiles at her and says "*Hey, whats up? Was the wall backtalking again?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

"Do you think he'd be willing to drive us, I mean, its a great idea, but we do have to ask him at least."   Kitty asks curiously, she really didn't really know Red Tornado at all.  The cat girl thought he was kind of...weird, not that she was normal, but he just seemed wooden, or rather, metallic, like he was trying to be human, but just wasn't, he was in good company.

Kitty's tail joins in on the excitement of having her tummy rubbed, and it softly, rubs back and forth on Cassie's arm, it's soft fur tickling at the amazon.  "I'm glad your glad."  Kitty whispers.  Sighing contentdly she gets up and deals with everyone's dishes.

"So, Cassie, what classes were you thinking about taking?  Your elective I mean, I have no clue about what I want to do, maybe like medicine?" kitty asks the other girls.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie replies to Kitty, "Hopefully he won’t mind. Let’s ask him in a moment," and then smiles when Kitty shows herself to be contented by purring and brushing her tail up against her.

She waves Toni off with a smile, "Have fun, Toni. I’ll let you know what he says."

On the subject of classes, Cassie considers a moment while resting the side of her head against one hand of an arm she has elbow down on the table, and then replies, "Hmmm…I’m leaning towards Trigonometry, Earth Sciences, and either Art or Computers." She watches the nimble catgirl as she moves around, her eyes particularly follow Kitty’s bouncing tail about like a fascinated child might.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> And right on quo, Impulse appears from around the corner. He smiles at her and says "*Hey, whats up? Was the wall backtalking again?*"




_Impulse._
The thought stops her before she can switch targets to go at him. She's not used to having people just "appear" beside her without a chance to notice them but she guesses that she has to get used to it now. The other kids here just have two many powers that make such things possible.
"Backtalking?...oh...no."
Looking from Impuls to the wall she realizes that he probably wants some explanation.
"I'm not used to do so much ... nothing."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 5/5 HP, Unhurt*

Cassandra's assult on the side of the building jars Garfield back to the waking world.  Looking around through his multifaceted eyes Logan stretches all eight of his legs in a very un-spider like fashion.  He sits groggily waking up until the sudden arrival of Impulse jolts him again.  Shaking his narrow, arachnid head _Kids with super-powers, what a bunch of show-offs.  Time to face the music or hide somewhere else and I am hungry._

He leaps off of his web and changes into a sparrow quickly gliding down to rest on Impulses head.  IF a bird could smile, this one would be.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 28, 2005)

"I think I am going to take first aid, I mean, I'm sure It'll be useful no matter what, and if I'm not gonna be a super hero or anything, if I take all the classes, I might get to be an EMT, or even a doctor, I mean, where else are you like garaunteed one on one instruction in this stuff?"  Kitty asks, smiling.  "I wonder how I'd look in scrubs?"  she jokes.

The cat girl noticed how interested Cassie was in her tail, and she does her best to exagerate the movement to give the amazon something to watch, kitty even rubs it against the other girl softly.  "I guess I'll take the same classes as you, I don't really like math,  so one is as good as another to me, same for English, I do want to take Bio though."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles as Kitty’s tail increases its playful motions.

While watching Kitty’s tail playfully move about, she says, "I wasn’t really set on Earth Sciences, so I’ll take Biology along with you instead. I agree that First Aid would be useful to know, but I’d rather take Art or Computers." She smiles again and says, "Doctor Kitty. That’s cute."

Although her eyes still watch Kitty’s playful tail, she asks Tara playfully, "What about you, Tara? Earth Sciences seems like an easy 'A' for you."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

"Captain America, huh?"  Hank sat at the table looking at Vic and Don to make sure they were serious.  "Yeah, I could be the Captain.  Where are we gonna get these costumes from, though?"  Hank finished off his remaining lunch as the others talked.  

"Don, you could be Hawkeye.  You actually did pretty well in that archery course you took.  I think Garth should be Thor!  He's got the strength and that strange accent.  And Cassandra here can be the Black Wid.... Hey!  Where did Cassandra go?"  Hank looked around frantically trying to see if Cassandra had made her way up for more food or had moved to another table.  He didn't see her anywhere and quickly became disappointed.  "Man, she was gonna help he out on my computer stuff."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 12:36pm, the Residency*

Terra gives a *phiff* and waves her hand to Wondergirl "*Why would I want to learn more about rocks? Now music, singing… I'm all over that… cause like if this super-thing don't work, ah girl has to have something to fall back on, am I right.*"

Aqualad looks at Hawk, replying "*Thor is a mythical Norse god is he not? Are those gods real? In Atlantis we honor Poseidon as we honor all the Olympians but we do not worship them as gods as our ancestors once did…*"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Cassandra's assult on the side of the building jars Garfield back to the waking world.  Looking around through his multifaceted eyes Logan stretches all eight of his legs in a very un-spider like fashion.  He sits groggily waking up until the sudden arrival of Impulse jolts him again.  Shaking his narrow, arachnid head _Kids with super-powers, what a bunch of show-offs.  Time to face the music or hide somewhere else and I am hungry._
> 
> He leaps off of his web and changes into a sparrow quickly gliding down to rest on Impulses head.  IF a bird could smile, this one would be.





It doesn't take long for Cassandra to realize what the green bird is but her only reaction is to turn around and go at the wall again. If they are still behind her a minute later she finaly adresses Impulse and Beast Boy.
"What do you want?"


----------



## kid A (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Don, you could be Hawkeye. You actually did pretty well in that archery course you took. I think Garth should be Thor! He's got the strength and that strange accent. And Cassandra here can be the Black Wid.... Hey! Where did Cassandra go?" Hank looked around frantically trying to see if Cassandra had made her way up for more food or had moved to another table. He didn't see her anywhere and quickly became disappointed. "Man, she was gonna help he out on my computer stuff."




"Whatever."  Don just laughed and rolled his eyes.  "No, _I_ was gonna help you with your 'computer stuff.'  _She_ was going to be there for you to flirt with."  Then, looking at each of them, Don says, "Yeah, I supposed I could be Hawkeye.  But, if Roy wants to start up a contest, super powers or no, he's got me, hands down.  I figure, there's gotta be some kinda costume replicators or something around here.  I mean, the heroes are always getting their costumes torn and damaged.  I'll bet there's something on campus here that creates costumes.  We can just bring 'em up on the web and have them designed that way.  They'll look great!"




> Aqualad looks at Hawk, replying "Thor is a mythical Norse god is he not? Are those gods real? In Atlantis we honor Poseidon as we honor all the Olympians but we do not worship them as gods as our ancestors once did…"




Answering for Hank, Don continued, "Yeah, Garth, he's supposedly the Norse god of Thunder.  I don't know if I believe in all that, but in 'The Ultimates,' they make you think he could be THE god of thunder.  You'd be perfect for him...  you might have to wear a wig, though."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

"Yeah, like Don was saying.  He _thinks_ he's Thor.  And he acts like Thor, with his powers and everything.  But no one believes he's Thor."  Hank sat back in his chair, enjoying the conversation at the table.  "I wouldn't too much about Roy.  I figure if this is his bash, he's gotta have a great costume in mind, right?"  

"Hey, if any of you want them, I've got the Ultimates comics in my room.  Very intense stuff, very cool.  I think Don's got that fancy hardcover, too."  Hank leaned closer to his brother and in a quieter tone asked, "You ready to show me how to do the computer thing?"


----------



## kid A (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Hey, if any of you want them, I've got the Ultimates comics in my room. Very intense stuff, very cool. I think Don's got that fancy hardcover, too." Hank leaned closer to his brother and in a quieter tone asked, "You ready to show me how to do the computer thing?"




"Yeah, sure, whenever you're ready.  I can get you started on it.  I think I got an hour or so before I head back to see Dr. Charles."  Don got up and lifted his tray.  Looking to Garth and Victor, Don said, "We'll catch up with you soon, guys, okay?"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Garfield Logan, some #/5HP, unhurt*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "What do you want?"




Leaping off of Impulse's head Garfield resumes his natural form as a small green boy.  Smiling over at Cass "I was hoping you wouldn't mind helping me out.  You fight really good.  Good enough to get into super school with no powers, anyway.  I was hoping you wouldn't mind showing me how to fight better.  Cause THIS!, Hya, isn't really gonna do it."  Garfield's eyes kind of keep to the ground most of time until his little joke at the end when he makes the Bruce Lee Pose and starts humming "Kung Fu Fighting".


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Leaping off of Impulse's head Garfield resumes his natural form as a small green boy.  Smiling over at Cass "I was hoping you wouldn't mind helping me out.  You fight really good.  Good enough to get into super school with no powers, anyway.  I was hoping you wouldn't mind showing me how to fight better.  Cause THIS!, Hya, isn't really gonna do it."  Garfield's eyes kind of keep to the ground most of time until his little joke at the end when he makes the Bruce Lee Pose and starts humming "Kung Fu Fighting".




She doesn't stop her attacks but she doesn't need to just to concentrate. This is strange. Cassandra never thought about her combat training. It's just what she does, even her most early memories are about it. She also has no idea how to explain it to someone else. 
_Can they even learn it, they are so old allready?_
In the end she takes a break to take a closer look at Beast Boy, studying him like some article on display.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 28, 2005)

Don said:
			
		

> [...]"I'll bet there's something on campus here that creates costumes."[...]



"You keep outsmarting me, man."


			
				Don said:
			
		

> [...]"We'll catch up with you soon, guys, okay?"[...]



"Got it. I'll be setting up the sound system if you need me." As Don and Hank leave, Victor finishes his burger and heads off to set up said speakers. "Be cathing up with ya, Garth." _Now let's see, one speaker in each corner for surround-effect. Player and amplifier over there to get those out of the way..._


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 5/5 HP, Unhurt*

Beast Boy squirms at the sudden inspection.  It is weird not having your jokes not getting laughs.  It is weird when someone suddenly puts you under a microscope.  It is weird when you are a 15 year old boy and a cute girl is standing right in front of you.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 29, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Beast Boy squirms at the sudden inspection.  It is weird not having your jokes not getting laughs.  It is weird when someone suddenly puts you under a microscope.  It is weird when you are a 15 year old boy and a cute girl is standing right in front of you.




She knows that she is not qualified as a teacher. She knows that even if she would be her skills are nothing that should be taught to a kid. She knows that Nightwing will not be happy at all if she even so much as touches another student again. 
But...
"That won't do."
Her hands snap forward and she gently pulls Beast Boys hands into new positions, bringing him close to some semblance of a real combat stance.
She also knows that she's bored. She knows that she saved Nightwings life and he will forgive her. And most important she knows how frustrating it is to not have the skills you want. The green boy obviously does not like to ask and he still did. Cain would have ignored him. That alone might be enough reason to do the opposite.
"I can try."


----------



## Elfy (Jan 31, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie’s attention remains mostly focused on watching her girlfriend’s playful tail bounce about as she responds, "You’re both right. It’s a good idea to pick-up something useful to fall back on, but all my other classes are hard work, so I want one class to be relaxing. I think I’ll go with Art instead of Computers this semester. Digital Photography should be fun. You can do all sorts of things with computer pictures these days. For example, you could take a picture of Garfield, another of a dress, and stick the dress on him in the picture. Then you could tease him about it." She giggles towards Kitty.

She looks over to Tara and then over to Kitty before saying, "I guess we should go ahead and ask Red Tornado now since our plan depends on him agreeing to drive us over there and then pick us back up afterwards. If he doesn’t agree, we’ll still have time to work out a plan 'B'." She stands up and goes over to the nearest communications relay where she tries to call-up Red Tornado on it.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Garfield Logan, 0/5HP, unhurt*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "I can try."




He smiles at the mostly silent girl "Thanks, I'll try to be a good student.  They say there is a first for everything."  As Garfield slowly goes through the motions and begins to learn what Cass has had beaten into her for most of her life he doesn't crack one joke and he holds a single image in his head for motivation, a man with a rifle...screaming in pain.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 31, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> He smiles at the mostly silent girl "Thanks, I'll try to be a good student.  They say there is a first for everything."  As Garfield slowly goes through the motions and begins to learn what Cass has had beaten into her for most of her life he doesn't crack one joke and he holds a single image in his head for motivation, a man with a rifle...screaming in pain.




The bright side of Cassandra's cold attitude is that she never even comes close to getting impatient. If she has to she spends the whole day just trying to see what Beast Boy allready can do. She calmly corrects a few things but is obviously not out for perfection. As long as a move looks as if it might get the intended result it is good enough for now. For her precision comes after basic survival. 
Even now she doesn't talk much at all, instead showing what she means by doing it herself or guiding Garfield into the right position.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> The bright side of Cassandra's cold attitude is that she never even comes close to getting impatient. If she has to she spends the whole day just trying to see what Beast Boy allready can do. She calmly corrects a few things but is obviously not out for perfection. As long as a move looks as if it might get the intended result it is good enough for now. For her precision comes after basic survival.
> Even now she doesn't talk much at all, instead showing what she means by doing it herself or guiding Garfield into the right position.




Cassandra might or might not be surprised by Garfield's ability to fight.  He is certainly not as well trained as her but shows a surprising level of skill.  During a small break in the training "How did you learn to fight so well?  The big B-man probably had something to do with that, huh."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

Hank looked a little bit sad as he got up to get rid of his dirty dishes.  "Yeah, Don.  If you got time, let's go ahead and work on that now.  I guess Cassandra's not coming."  

As Hank walked with Don to his room, he decided to stop by the tv room first.  "I want to see if we can get that Goth movie on pay-per-view.  It looks so cool and Halloween would be the perfect time to watch it!"  After checking for the movie's availability, he continued back to the room to do his computer stuff.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 12:40pm, the Residency*

"*FRAME online Wondergirl. Contacting Red Tornado now*" when Wondergirl hits to wall comm. Quickly Red Tornado's voice comes over the speaker "*Yes Wondergirl how may I help you*"


Hawk and Dove head upstairs and fire up their personal Vid-phone computer and they see Batgirl, Beast Boy and Impulse outside standing and doing some basic fighting positions. 

(occ _note that some of the information you want will not come to your personal computers... only in the Library can you accesses certain classified info_ /occ)


----------



## Elfy (Feb 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says through the intercom to Red Tornado, "I’m sure you already know we’ve been given permission to go out this afternoon and that there is a city-wide curfew at 5:58pm. There are several of us wanting to leave at 2:30pm and go have a little Halloween fun in town while we can. We want to stop first at the costume shop and then go to a dance rave. On the way back, we were thinking about picking up some party favors so we could have our own party during the curfew. Since none of us own a car, and most of us don’t even have driver’s license, we’ve been trying to decide how to go about it in the best way possible as a group since that is one of Nightwing’s requirements. We’re hoping that if you aren’t busy you wouldn’t mind driving us to the costume shop and then dropping us off at the dance rave. Then later, if you wouldn’t mind coming back for us and picking us back up at the dance rave, stopping at a place to pick up some party favors, and then returning here before the curfew takes effect. Would you mind helping us out?"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Cassandra might or might not be surprised by Garfield's ability to fight.  He is certainly not as well trained as her but shows a surprising level of skill.




If Impulse tags along too Cassandra doesn't say a thing either but she is clearly a bit nervous. She doesn't doubt her own abilities but teaching is another thing entirely. Not to mention that she's not sure that the thing she learned should be taught to anyone. But for starters she still knows more than enough without having to use Cain's "favourite" techniques.
Still she doesn't have anything better to do and to her own surprise the two don't seem to mind that she has no experience in teaching.
Once she sees what Garfield allready can do she starts to adapt. She doesn't try to press her technique on him (which seems to be some hybrid of a dozen different martial arts stlyes) but instead just tries to improve what he allready does, specifically trying to stick to a style that he seems comfortable with. If Impulse is still around she'll do the same. 
In the end she asumes they have to develop their own style anyway, one that takes their powers into account. No exisitng one does that. All she can do is help along the way.



			
				BeastBoy said:
			
		

> During a small break in the training "How did you learn to fight so well?  The big B-man probably had something to do with that, huh."




"B? ... oh, the Batman."
For a moment Cassandra looks like Garfield just caught her stealing his purse or something like that.
"...yes, the Batman taught me a lot."
Considering how long she's even capapble of speaking she's pretty proud of this explanantion. Technically it is not even a lie. The Batman did teach her a lot, it just wasn't fighting.


----------



## kid A (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> Hawk and Dove head upstairs and fire up their personal Vid-phone computer and they see Batgirl, Beast Boy and Impulse outside standing and doing some basic fighting positions.




Noting Hank's dreary face, Don felt sorry for him.  Hank was very outgoing, but Don couldn't recall a time that Hank seemed so genuinely interested in a girl.  "It's alright, Hank.  We'll catch up with her later.  She said she'd help you, I'm sure she will."

As they walked up to the dorms, Don noticed a group of students in the window.  "Hey, there she is Hank.  Bart and Garfield are with her. We can probably catch up with her right after this."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

_"Can't train, can't leave... can't watch another minute of Geraldo 2XXX or I'll vomit,"_ Connor thinks to himself, turning the TV off.

Connor takes a quick trip over to the rec room, hoping to find something to do.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> "...yes, the Batman taught me a lot."
> Considering how long she's even capapble of speaking she's pretty proud of this explanantion. Technically it is not even a lie. The Batman did teach her a lot, it just wasn't fighting.




Garfield nods and smiles as the girl struggles to use words.  "Learning from Batman has to be awesome.  Beside hanging out with a legend you get to play with all of his cool stuff.  And boy does he have cool stuff."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 12:45pm, the Residency*

Red Tornado's voice never changes tone or volume as he replies "*Of course Wondergirl, I would be happy to drive you around. You can contact me when ever you would like to be picked up, I would be very happy to help. I will arrange for a van and will be in front of the Residency at 2:15pm*"

Outside Impulse watches Batgirl and Beast Boy practice and even tries a few moves also. Batgirl can tell that both have some natural training and rely on speed instead of strength. 

Inside the TV room, most channels, most are about the terrorist attacks, the dead toll and debate over whether or not the government should be 'teaching' children to act as 'super-soldiers/heroes'.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie responds to Red Tornado with a smile, "Thank you," and then ends the communication. She come back over and lets Tara and Kitty know, although her smile gives it away, "He said he would be happy to take us there and pick us back up. He said he’d have a van out front for us about 2:15pm."

She looks towards Kitty and says her, "What now, Kitty Kat? We still have about 90 minutes until then." She looks over to Tara, "What about you, Tara? Got any plans?"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Garfield nods and smiles as the girl struggles to use words.  "Learning from Batman has to be awesome.  Beside hanging out with a legend you get to play with all of his cool stuff.  And boy does he have cool stuff."




_Cool stuff._She can't disagree with that. From what she's seen here most kids would probably call the Batman's equipment "cool stuff". She just can't get why everyone seems so excited that she met him. The dark knight is not the nicest person you can meet. Not that she's in any position to complain, considering her own personality.
"He is impressive."
That's most certainly true. She never met a more dangerous fighter. Her own skills are nearly unbelievable for a sixteen year old girl and she could win against almost any human opponent but considering what the other Titans can do with their powers she is not too impressive. The Batman was so far outside the scale that she can still barely believe he is not a metahuman. And that's considering that the last time she got a phyisical the doctor thought the same of her.




			
				KarlGreen said:
			
		

> Outside Impulse watches Batgirl and Beast Boy practice and even tries a few moves also. Batgirl can tell that both have some natural training and rely on speed instead of strength.




She doesn't try to switch that, if they prefer speed she goes for that. And it would be very surprising if Impulse had not specialized on speed... .
"How fast are you?"
As she tries to calculate how much more efficient he could be with move by attacks than herself Cassandra tries to remember how he moved through the mall. She didn't concentrate on him at the time as he was not perceived as threat but she still noticed him a few times.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty smiles at the good news, the trip out was going to go off ok, and even if something somehow happened, Red Tornado would be able to talk to people for them.  "So uh, what exactly is it that Roy wants us to bring back for his party? I mean, we have food here, maybe like decorations, but what else?  Scary movies?  We have digital, and there are hundreds of scary movies in the archives."   Kitty says, sounding slightly puzzled.  "What exactly does he want?"

At the question about what she wants to do, the cat girl gives the amazon a mischevious smile.  "We could go practice something,"  kitty suggests, "I really like cuddling, and I want to get it just right."  she says grinning, eagerness apparent on her face, she really liked the cuddling and hugging and kissing they had done the night before, and a repeat was certainly more then welcome


----------



## Elfy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles towards Kitty and replies, "I was thinking things like soda and cupcakes and other confectionaries, as well as things like party poppers, whistles, hats, and Halloween decorations. We won’t have much time to shop around this afternoon, so we will need to get a quick selection on the way back."

One the subject of their apparent free time, Cassie shifts her standing position so that her hips are off to one side and one hand moves onto her hips while the other brings her index finger up to her lips. She looks like she’s thinking about Kitty’s proposal and playfully replies, "Wellll...let me see if I can squeeze you in my busy schedule." She pauses a moment, looking towards Kitty with a grin on her face, and replies, "Yep...how about that. It looks like I can fit my frisky girl in."


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Victor "Cyborg" Stone*

OOC: We have a recreations room? I need to start paying attention. Very well then, an extension on my last post, will edit if I've slipped out of time. 

In the recreations room (probably some time into the future), Vic gets busy mounting a set of speakers in a corner, taking care not to block anything - yet.
"Hey Connor."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"Yo," Connor says.  "Aren't you going out tonight with everyone, Vic?  Sounds like quite a party they're planning."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Garfield Logan, 0/5HP, unhurt*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "He is impressive."




Beast Boy nods at the straight forward answer.  Looking over at Impulse when Cass asks the question his eyes get a little wide.  "Dude, how fast are you?  Can people see you when you move?  Tell me they don't, man!"  Garfield is practically bursting out of his skin in excitement.  You can almost see the pratical jokes that flit through his brain at the possibilities.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl]*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Beast Boy nods at the straight forward answer.  Looking over at Impulse when Cass asks the question his eyes get a little wide.  "Dude, how fast are you?  Can people see you when you move?  Tell me they don't, man!"  Garfield is practically bursting out of his skin in excitement.  You can almost see the pratical jokes that flit through his brain at the possibilities.




"Try this one."
Since they both can allready do a lot of stuff Cassandra goes for what she thinks is just bit better. And she concentrates on attacks that don't get you stuck with your opponent.
"Your speed is your best defense. I can't even attack you if your gone quick enough."
She watches Beast Boy for a good while.
"You are difficult. You change form. You have to improvise."
Strange enough she even smiles. Trying to teach anything to people who are allready that powerfull will be challenging. But it's something she might enjoy. And for a change something that she knows a lot of. Not like all the other stuff on this facility. Even better she can just show them what she means. Words are so clumsy, she will never get why they like them so much.
And if Impulse attacks her at his full speed it might even make her sweat. Maybe Beast Boy could challenge her too but she doesn't want to ask him to change form. Nightwing made it real clear what he thinks about training at a lethal level. So she plays nice for now. 
"You are good."


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*

"Out? Aren't we holding it here?" Vic replies while putting in the last contact in the first speaker and hoisting another up on his shoulder, heading for another corner. "Oh yeah, the girls are heading out for a party on the town, right? Nah, I'll stay here and prepare for our local party. Try to find a suit machine for our Ultimates suits or something. Worst case, I suppose I could build one," Vic finishes with a laugh.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Superboy (OK, 5HP)*

"Sounds like a blast - that is until the bigwigs hear about it," Connor says with a shrug.  "I doubt that LexCorp and Nightwing are gonna let outsiders in here - clearance issues and all, as well as the still looming problem of the Fearsome Five.  Who came up with this bright idea originally?  I'm guessing it all started when I was still over at Admin."


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

*Starfire, Unhurt, Hps 1/5*

The dreary day outside and everyone's eagerness to party after what happened only yesterday has left Koraind'r kinda down.  After her conversation with Raven, Starfire headed up to her room, flipped on her personal computer and tried to find her way around upcoming classes, required reading and the like.  Any optional courses she'll leave to the computer to sugest based on her profile.

Otherwise, Kory planned on staying in her room, reading, sleeping and vegging.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Who came up with this bright idea originally?  I'm guessing it all started when I was still over at Admin."



At the question of who came up with the idea, Vic puts down the speaker and pulls back one arm holding the other stretched forward in a pantomime of someone firing a bow. "Yeah, Roy was having this big gathering while you were talking to Nightwing, trying to rally us for his party. Worst case, we get a decent get-together. Best case, we get to meet some people from outside. A win-win situation if you ask me, but Roy might not see it that way."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Noting Hank's dreary face, Don felt sorry for him.  Hank was very outgoing, but Don couldn't recall a time that Hank seemed so genuinely interested in a girl.  "It's alright, Hank.  We'll catch up with her later.  She said she'd help you, I'm sure she will."
> 
> As they walked up to the dorms, Don noticed a group of students in the window.  "Hey, there she is Hank.  Bart and Garfield are with her. We can probably catch up with her right after this."



"Nah, don't worry about it, Don.  If she's got something better to do, let her.  You got that thing figured out, yet?"  Hank went through his things and pulled out a rather worn looking binder.  Although it had some papers bound in, many were stuck in at odd angles, barely attached by rubber bands and paper clips.

"Do you know the names of any of those creeps we pounded yesterday?  I remember Shimmer and Mammoth."


----------



## kid A (Feb 4, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Do you know the names of any of those creeps we pounded yesterday? I remember Shimmer and Mammoth."




Feeling a bit saddened by Hank's seeming indifference toward Cassandra, he simply let it go and continued the conversation.  "Honestly, I don't remember much...  I was trying to save most of those people, so I didn't get many details about the attackers."  Don fell silent for a few moments, and when he spoke again, it was with a bit more detail.  "I remember...  someone in the van saying something about a 'Simon' or something like that.  This guy...  from what some of the reports said, you could see this guy's brain."


----------



## Elfy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie waves to Tara, "We’ll see later you at the van. Oh! If you see Toni, make sure to let her know, okay?" Cassie turns around and starts walking up the stairs towards the girl’s floor.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, Roy was having this big gathering while you were talking to Nightwing, trying to rally us for his party. Worst case, we get a decent get-together. Best case, we get to meet some people from outside. A win-win situation if you ask me, but Roy might not see it that way."




"Well, Archer-boy might get a party, but I don't think he'll get the gala he's apparently planning," Connor says.  "Not that I'm really too keen on the idea myself, regardless, but I'm not going to rain on his parade to Nightwing, at least - I'll let the brass find out on their own.  He does intend to run the idea by Nightwing, right?  I mean, just throwing open the doors will really piss them off."


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 5, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*

"You'd have to ask him. This *is* Roy we're talking about, though."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 12:59pm, the Residency*

Outside, Batgirl, Impulse and Beast Boy continue to practices as the missy rain tapers off and finally stops. The gray dreary clouds are thick and low, so the reprieve will not last but it is a nice break.

Impulse smiles to Beast Boy "*Yea I guess I can move pretty fast and not be seen by most people… if I vibrate the Speed Force I can move through most solid matter. Stuff like that.*"

Inside and upstairs, Hawk and Dove, by accessing FRAME they learn some of the basic recorders of the *Fearsome Five* - 



> *Psimon* Alias: unknown. Powers unknown, but seem psychic in nature.
> 
> *Shimmer* Alias: Selinda Flinders - Selinda and her bother Baran (Mammoth) grew up in Australia. Both of them possessed superhuman powers that set them apart from their schoolmates, who teased them mercilessly for being different. When the frustrated siblings used their powers against the local children, enraged arid fearful adults tried to drive Selinda and Baran's entire family out of town. As a compromise, the children's father brought his two children to the renowned Markovian scientist Dr. Helga Jace. Jace helped the siblings understand and expand their powers, while' trying to instill a sense of morality in the two teenagers.
> He failed and they killed him along with their parents, and some 13 Australian police officers that tried to stop them. Became mercenaries and came to the US illegally some years ago. Selinda has exhibited a sadistic and antisocial behavior.
> ...




Wondergirl and Cat's Eye head to Cassie's room, while Starfire reads over some class schedules and attivities. Superboy and Cyborg are joined by Aqualad who mostly watches some TV and is quite.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 5, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Once Cassie reaches her room, she goes in and over to her portion of it and starts digging through her apparel. She grabs several items and starts taking off her clothing. While her back is to her girlfriend, she otherwise doesn’t seem to mind her being present as she strips down to her birthday suit. She puts on a pair of black bikini undies, a black tube-top with white frilly trim that leaves her waist and silver clip-on belly-ring exposed, a pleated, black mini-skirt with a loose black belt and silver buckle, a pair of black bobby-socks with white frilly trim, a pair of black, above-the-ankle, ladies dress boots that have a buckle-strap on the side as well as one over the front of them and have 1 1/2" heels.

She goes through her accessories and tries to find some that match her neo-witchy look, and manages to find a pair of silver earrings shaped like owls that look sort of new age, as well as several silver necklaces and a watch pendant to help her keep track of time. She puts on her accessories and while black hair would go better with the witchy look, she has to settle to be a blue-eyed, blond haired neo-witch. Although she’d prefer to leave them after the previous day’s incident, she keeps her bracers on just in-case trouble rears its ugly head up again. She messes with her hair some and then turns around to Kitty, shifting her hips to once side and putting her hands at her hip. She asks, "Well? How do I look, Kitty Kat? Now I just need a witches hat and a Zorro mask." She grins at Kitty.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

After a quick but satisfying lunch, Raven makes her way to the room that she and Tara shared.  She planned to do some meditation later, but for now, was looking forward to curling up with a good book.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

*Cat's Eye*

Kitty follows Cassie up to her room, and then flops down on the Amazon's bed while the girl is getting changed into he Halloween outfit.  She watches with rapt attenion as Cassie disrobes, her eyes widening.  Her girlfriend had a really cute butt.  _Girlfriend, who, me? I have a girlfriend?  This is too weird, I go on a class trip, wak up in an alley, find out I have super powers, get shipped off to super hero high, and have a beautiful girlfriend, all in like two days, this has got to be a dream.  Definitely a dream,_ she thinks, "but not a bad one."  she murmurs grinning to herself.  The cat-girl couldn't wait to have that oh so wonderful physique wrapped around her, cuddling her again, maybe without any clothes on.

Kitty puts that desire into her face and eyes when Cassie shows off the outfit and asks how she looks.  She makes a rather amazing leap, considering she is stretched out and lying on her back, coming down as if she would go through the other girl.  The only way for them both to remain standing is for Cassie to catch her.  "You look great, and you've got a really really really cute butt Cass."


----------



## Elfy (Feb 6, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie catches her feisty girlfriend in her arms, allowing the catgirl to wrap her arms over her shoulders and her legs around her hips, and gives her a nice kiss on her lips while her hands support Kitty by holding onto her bottom and pulling her up close against her. She playfully replies to her leaping compliment, "Your butt‘s nice too and even comes with a tail accessory." She giggles. She gives Kitty another kiss and then whispers in her triangular ear as she holds her close, "We only have about an hour, but we can kiss and snuggle until then." She takes several steps forward towards her bed and, once there, she falls over on it and on top of Kitty. She caresses, kisses, and snuggles with her wanting girlfriend until just a few minutes after two o’clock.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

Hank's eyes grew wide at the information that appeared before him.  He threw open his notebook and began scribbling down notes.  "This stuff is pretty good."  He was speaking to himself, for a minute he actually forgot that Don was still in the room.  He looked up for a minute and spotted Don, an embarrassed smile on his face.

"Oh.  Don, it's like this.  I've been keep files on all the creeps we've fought so far.  Strengths and weaknesses, all that kinda stuff.  Even some of the bad guys who show up in the news, just in case we ever run into them.  I just want to be prepared so these clowns can't ever get the drop on us by doing something we shoulda known about.  Kinda like watching a tape on a team you know you're gonna end up playing?   Do you understand any of this?"  He looked at his brother and it was obvious to Don that Hank was actually being sincere and trying to actually think and be prepared.  For once.

"Anyway, now that you know, do you think you could help me find any more stuff on these guys?"


----------



## kid A (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Anyway, now that you know, do you think you could help me find any more stuff on these guys?"




"Oh, yeah, I understand, Hank."  Don nodded in agreement.  "That's...  actually, that's a really good idea.  I mean, I bet they've got great resources here for that kind of information."  Wheels turned in Don's mind.  Not only did Don understand hank's actions, he actually wondered why he hadn't thought of it himself.  He might have, as Dove, but the stress of the situation had left him feeling a little...  disappointed in himself.  "Yeah, I can help you with that."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 9, 2005)

*the rest of the day for Cassandra Cain*

Cassandra will go on training with Beast Boy and Impulse as long as they want, since she can't use the training rooms with is just like warm up training for her and she doesn't seem to get the least bit tired by it. 
Once (or if) they stop before the party spends her time seemingly walking idle around the compound, checking out every fence, camera and security she can see.
IF that party in the evening happens at all she will be there in the background, preferably out of sight to watch for armed people and stay close to Raven, just in case.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 9, 2005)

(occ Just to move the timeframe up a bit, it is about the time Don was suppose to go meet Dr. Charles. Anything else or I will have Red Tornado show up with the van, and just play the two time frames again (Don around 1:30-2:00pm and Van at 2:15pm. /occ)


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Impulse smiles to Beast Boy "*Yea I guess I can move pretty fast and not be seen by most people… if I vibrate the Speed Force I can move through most solid matter. Stuff like that.*"




A reeeeaaaaalllly big mischevous smile plasters all over the small green boy's face.  "REEEAAAAAALLLLY!!, how interesting.  You and me are gonna need to have a little talk later."

Beast Boy will continue to train until say 2:45 or so when a certain van with a certain group of girls who are, apparently, into male cross dressing has left.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 9, 2005)

Vic will - unless flagged down by anyone - just greet Garth and get back to setting up the sound system. And start checking for a suit machine (not a bad idea really) or a spare jumpsuit if there is time.


----------



## kid A (Feb 10, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*

For a while, Don sat and helped Hank flesh out his ideas about keeping records on the super-powered beings they'd fought together as Hawk and Dove.  They brainstormed and came up with several effective strategies against their new "enemies."

Around 1:45, Don looked at his watch and started to stand up.  "Cool, Hank, I think we're making some progress here.  I gotta get back to the Infirmary to see Dr. Charles again.  I shouldn't be too long.  I'll look for you when I get back."

Don left the dorms and began his trek across the soggy campus back toward the Infirmary.  When he finally arrived, he shook the rain from his hair and called out, "Doc?  You here?  It's Don Hall...  Dove.  I'm back."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 10, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> A reeeeaaaaalllly big mischevous smile plasters all over the small green boy's face.  "REEEAAAAAALLLLY!!, how interesting.  You and me are gonna need to have a little talk later."
> 
> Beast Boy will continue to train until say 2:45 or so when a certain van with a certain group of girls who are, apparently, into male cross dressing has left.




Considering Beast Boys obvious intentions Cassandra should at least show some reaction. But appearantly she doesn't care in the least and just goes on.
She happily provides cover for the green one until his cross dressing enemies have left and then nudges Impulse on the arm.
"You said you are worried about this prison. Let's look for weak spots."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

*The rest of the day for Raven*

Raven is content to spend the rest of the day alone in her room, resting, meditating and reading.  If the party in the evening happens, she will finally emerge from her room to see what all the commotion is about.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 1:39pm, different places*

the Infirmary

Don calls out and a duty nurse appears nearby "*May I help you?*" she asks, when Dr. Charles comes out from a back lab and waves Don in "*Come on back*" 

As Don goes into the back he also sees a man wearing a white doctor's coat glance at him and Dr. Charles. When he notices Don looking at him, he goes back to writing on a Tablet PC.

In the back lab, Dr. Charles starts cheerfully talking about the test results and readings that she has been going over. Most of it way over Don's head, but he does not mind much and she sure seems happy and excite to see him...

the Campus Grounds
Batgirl, Beast Boy and Impulse walk around by the back wall as Impulse explains to Beast Boy what he had mentioned to Batgirl earlier "*... so when I was reading over some of the semantics last night, I noticed that the security system that have set up on the Campus not only is to detect intruders, but also our powers. It is set up to detect my Speed-Force vibration, and all of the fliers are ID tags and even Raven's 'teleportation-shift' or whatever it is... I was thinking about letting Cyborg do some fancy computer work to maybe break their system but Cassandra mentioned that they probably thought of that also...*"

(occ - you can make whatever search/research rolls to try and get an idea about the system... /occ)

the Residency

As Wondergirl and Cat's Eye are arranging their costumes, Argent shows up and starts pulling out goth-clothing that she has "…from when I was trying to freak my mother out…" and gets ready.

Raven is interrupted only once when Terra stop off to grab some of her stuff. She does talk to Raven at all, just grumbles about 'freaks' and then leaves.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

As Cassie hears Toni opening the door, she gives her girlfriend another nice kiss and then she smiles down at Kitty as she slides off of her. She turns toward the mirror and does touch up to her hair, face, and clothing. As Toni changes into her Goth clothing, Cassie leans against the corner that marks the mid-point of the room and says while she watches and smiles, "A witch, a cat, and a goth girl. Neat. What about Tara? Did she decide on something to wear? I presume Tara let you know that Red Tornado agreed to take us there and come back to pick us up and that he’s bringing the van up around front about fifteen after two. Tonight should be fun."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> the Campus Grounds
> Batgirl, Beast Boy and Impulse walk around by the back wall as Impulse explains to Beast Boy what he had mentioned to Batgirl earlier "*... so when I was reading over some of the semantics last night, I noticed that the security system that have set up on the Campus not only is to detect intruders, but also our powers. It is set up to detect my Speed-Force vibration, and all of the fliers are ID tags and even Raven's 'teleportation-shift' or whatever it is... I was thinking about letting Cyborg do some fancy computer work to maybe break their system but Cassandra mentioned that they probably thought of that also...*"
> 
> (occ - you can make whatever search/research rolls to try and get an idea about the system... /occ)




Garfield listens intently to Impulse speaking but just isn't that concerned.  Teenage pride and a complete lack of responsibility just won't let 'The Man' drag him down.  "So, they know where you are in the compound.  But can they stop you from leaving?  That is the real question.  Anyway, lets talk about you and the girl's dorm room?  If I can find some frogs, can you put them in their panty drawers?  Um...cass included."  Beast Boy finishes up as he realizes the very quiet Batgirl is still with them.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 16, 2005)

*Cassandra (Batgirl)*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Garfield listens intently to Impulse speaking but just isn't that concerned.  Teenage pride and a complete lack of responsibility just won't let 'The Man' drag him down.  "So, they know where you are in the compound.  But can they stop you from leaving?  That is the real question.  Anyway, lets talk about you and the girl's dorm room?  If I can find some frogs, can you put them in their panty drawers?  Um...cass included."  Beast Boy finishes up as he realizes the very quiet Batgirl is still with them.




Cassandra either didn't hear it, didn't understand it or simply did not care in the least as she shows no reaction at all.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 2:12pm, different places*

At the Infirmary, Dr. Charles walks Don around some of her experiments and in excitedly tells him about this result or that. Most of the talk is above Don's head, but her obvious excitement and joy to be around makes it a pretty good time for him. After about 30 minutes of explaining some of the different test results and ongoing experiments that she is running, she asks “*So Don, what do you think? What areas do you think you would like us to explore with these test? Do you have extra time maybe after school and homework we could work on testing your limits and what activates your powers? We could run deep end genetic probes and go over some of the different theories that might explain what powers you have and where they might come from?*” 

In from of the Residency, the school van pulls up out front and Red Tornado (wearing a wool hat and causal clothing) beeps the horn to let the students going know he is around. Inside, Risk shows up in the rec room with Cyborg, Superboy and Aqualad and plopping himself down on a chairs asks “*So what’s’ up? We need to do any planning for tonight?*”


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 21, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*

"Suits, music, snacks. That's what comes to my mind." Cyborg says as he tests the sound system. _Assuming this even gets off the ground._


----------



## Elfy (Feb 21, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie notices the time and says to Toni, "Well, my suddenly quiet roomie, I believe it’s about that time." Upon hearing the horn from outside, she giggles and adds, "Yep." She turns around towards Kitty, grabs her by her hand, and drags her along with her while saying, "Come on Kitty Kat, we have a party to make."

She tows her uncharacteristically quiet girlfriend along with her down the stairs and out to the van. As she arrives, she gives Red Tornado a friendly 'hello' wave and a smile before then towing her girlfriend along to inside the van. She finds a pair of seats mid-way back and sits down with her arm over her Kitty’s shoulders. She comments, "Party time," and then leans over to whisper into Kitty's triangular ear nearest her, "I'm really looking forward to dancing at the rave - especially since our kissing session has gotten me so worked up now."


----------



## kid A (Feb 22, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> “So Don, what do you think? What areas do you think you would like us to explore with these test? Do you have extra time maybe after school and homework we could work on testing your limits and what activates your powers? We could run deep end genetic probes and go over some of the different theories that might explain what powers you have and where they might come from?”




Don smiled, his most charming smile, and allowed Dr. Charles to lead him around the lab.  Even though he didn't understand everything, he listened very intently to what she said and marveled at this young woman's already vast medical knowledge.  He could't help himself from stealing a few glances at her.  She was incredibly beautiful, and Don hoped that there was a chance he might be able to see her outside of the lab.

He answered her questions as best he could.  "Sure, yeah, I mean, I guess what I'd like to find out most is my powers' activation.  I could've used that kind of knowledge last night, and in the future, I'd like to avoid that kind of situation.  Knowing my powers' limits would be great, too.  I know I'm faster and stronger, but I don't know how much."  Pausing briefly, he looked as though he was giving it a great deal of thought.  "I'd also like to know how exactly I can heal.  I don't know to what extent I can do it, but I do know that, in the past anyways, the severity of the wounds I'm healing affects me.  The worse it is, the more it seems to exhaust me.  If I could learn about that sort of thing, that would help me a great deal."

Then, deciding to take the risk, he looked at her and spoke.  "Doc, maybe you and I could talk about this a little more tonight.  Would you like to have dinner later?  With me?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

Hank continued to pour over the information he found, scribbling notes as he went.  He halfway heard Don say something about leaving and grunted in his direction as he walked out of the room.  He was pretty pleased with the research they had found and finally looked at the clock as he stretched.  "What!  There's no way I could have been sitting here for that long!"  He looked around at the mess he had made and started collecting up papers from the floor and shuffled them into his notebook.  

Deciding that he had done enough studying for one day, he made his way downstairs where he found Vic, Garth, Superboy and Risk.  "What's going on guys?  You make any progress scoring us some costumes, Vic?" He sat on the arm of a couch, joining the others.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 23, 2005)

*Vic "Cyborg" Stone*



			
				Hank Hall said:
			
		

> "What's going on guys?  You make any progress scoring us some costumes, Vic?" He sat on the arm of a couch, joining the others.



"Gimme a break, man. No, I've been busy with this," Vic says as he klicks a button on the sound system and rap music starts reverbrating through the room. The quality of Vic's music preferences can be discussed, but the system isn't bad for a jury rig. Vic turns it down pretty low and says "Seems to be working. Don had it right though, we shouldn't have much trouble finding suits. Even a replicator isn't that far-fetched."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Superboy*

"I think I'm gonna stay in and read - I'm not in a festive mood," Connor says.


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2005)

*Starfire (Koriand'r)*

Starfire spent her time in her room, napping and lunging around - after looking over the schedule for school the coming week.  Much of the time was spent considering the loss of life the day before, and how to reduce that in future situations.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 23, 2005)

*Kitty*

Kitty thoroughly enjoyed the make out session that she and Cassie had fallen into as they waited for the party.  Truth be told, she hadn't wanted it to end, even if it made her stomach sort of flutter like the butterflies in her stomach had just been issued power armor.  She gave the amazon a brave smile as the other girl drew her along to the van, and she doesn't protest at all sharing the seat with Cassie or at having he other girl's arm draped over her shouler.  It was the good part of dating, when you first start and everything is new, special, where you just cannot seem to believe someone so wonderfully soft and kissable and cuddleable is yours to cuddle.

Leaning her head down on Cassie's shoulder she asks softly, "So did Roy say what he wanted, or give us any money?" from the tone its possible to tell that Kitty both highly doubts it, and is smiling at it at the same time.

"Your not the only one who is all worked up, your really good at cuddling, and very very good at kissing, I almost hate to dance with you I'm afraid of what you could get me to do in public," the cat girl purrs softly.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie tilts her head to lean against Kitty’s own affectionately while she replies softly, "I was really into our moment, Kitty. So much that I actually forgot about the party." She giggles and continues, "I was enjoying our moment together very much too, but I knew you wanted to go out tonight." She smiles gently and then continues, "We can just ask him later I guess." She squeezes Kitty slightly against her as she says, "Let’s have a lot of fun together while we’re out. Okay?" She pauses a moment and then whispers into Kitty’s ear even quieter than before, "Tonight...I want to sleep in your room...if...it would be okay with you?" She smiles gently to Kitty as she looks down at her affectionately.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

"Nice sounds Vic!  You realy know your stuff!"  At Superboy's response, Hank swung around and smacked his arm.  "You're gonna what?  Sit in your room and read?  I thought you were worried about your rep, guess you're more worried about your grades."

Looking over at Vic and Garth, Hank continued to mess with Conner.  "Of course with a couple of good looking guys like us around, maybe S-Boy knows he doesn't have a chance with the ladies."  Hank laughed at his own joke.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 24, 2005)

*Kitty*

The cat girl purrs at her girlfriends compliments, her tail brushes softly up and down along the pretend Witch's leg.  "Yea, I really do want to be going out, I mean, I hate being cooped up, I didn't use to hate it, but sometimes that place feels like a prison, I mean, video cameras, and people wanting us on lockdown and everything." kitty says, her voice dropping to a soft growl at the end.

When Cassie suggested spending the night in kitty's room, Kitty's eyes go a bit wide, kissing and petting and cuddling was one thing, a thing she really liked, but she wasn't sure, Toni had been there last night, so they couldn't have gone very far, and that made it feel safe.  If it was just the two of them, things really could happen, and Kitty wasn't sure she was ready for that, but she didn't want to hurt Cassie, it wasn't that she didn't want it either, its not like she could get pregnant or anything.  The uncertainty filled eyes, quickly faded under shyness, "if...if you want to." she says softly, giving a nervous smile.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 24, 2005)

*Cyborg (Vic Stone)*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "I think I'm gonna stay in and read - I'm not in a festive mood," Connor says.



Vic was just about to reply to this as Hank started rambling. "Dude, people *died* yesterday! Let's not hammer those that want to contemplate that and relax, OK? Now, I chose a good time with some buddies, but some won't." Vic says, before miming "Hank as usual" at Connor


----------



## Elfy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Detecting the apprehension in Kitty’s voice and expression, Cassie smiles down warmly and whispers to her, "We can sleep in my room, Kitty. It was just a thought."

To change the subject somewhat, she says while smiling, "So, you believe that I’ll make you do something embarrassing in public?" She looks into Kitty’s eyes with affection and warmth as she continues, "I wouldn’t want you to feel embarrassed or for you to do something you didn’t really want to do, Kitty." Cassie rubs her hand back and forth slightly on Kitty’s upper arm opposite of her in a show of affection and bonding to further reinforce the emotional feelings behind her words.

Cassie’s managed to hold out for 52 hours against the near constant affects of her girlfriend’s pheromones - she still has enough willpower left to hold out a while longer yet.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2005)

*Team TITAN, Oct 31st, 2:15pm, different places*

The Residency


			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> Cassie notices the time and says to Toni, "Well, my suddenly quiet roomie, I believe it’s about that time." Upon hearing the horn from outside, she giggles and adds, "Yep."




Argent shakes her head smiling and says “*Sorry, lost in my own little gothic horror show I guess*” and giggles a bit at her bad joke. She then adds “*Terra getting something from her room and I saw Barry and Garth over by the back wall of the campus with Cassandra. Not sure what there are up to, but they looked like they were practicing come karate moves or something. Maybe something I should look into hm? Never know if our powers go wacky or something that we have something else to fall back on besides our good looks*”

Outside at the back wall of the Campus

Outside Impulses notices the van and says “*Hey that looks like our ride dude, we better get over there… I wonder what the girls picked out for your man. I bet it will be sweet*” he laughs lightly and then runs over to the van. 


The Infirmary


			
				Dove said:
			
		

> Then, deciding to take the risk, he looked at her and spoke. "Doc, maybe you and I could talk about this a little more tonight. Would you like to have dinner later? With me?"




Dr. Charles is still writting out some notes on her pad as Don 'pops' the question, and at first she does not seem to hear and then she stops writting and looks him in straight in the eyes. At first she is quite and he gets no 'read' off of her but then she smiles and a bit of sparkly lights up her eyes just right, and she replies “*Well I have duty tonight and with the curfew I was planning on just cooking myself something and staying in until then. I have a residency here on campus as most of the staff does over in the Roost, stupid name by the way, but I guess if you don’t mind macaroni and cheese I can cook for two. I must warn you though my cooking is limited to instant foods and take out.*”


----------



## kid A (Feb 25, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> “Well I have duty tonight and with the curfew I was planning on just cooking myself something and staying in until then. I have a residency here on campus as most of the staff does over in the Roost, stupid name by the way, but I guess if you don’t mind macaroni and cheese I can cook for two. I must warn you though my cooking is limited to instant foods and take out.”




A smile appeared on Don's face as he accepted Dr. Charles' offer.  "That sounds great!  Should I just meet you here?  When do you get off for the night?"


----------



## Gideon (Feb 26, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Residency
> Outside Impulses notices the van and says “*Hey that looks like our ride dude, we better get over there… I wonder what the girls picked out for your man. I bet it will be sweet*” he laughs lightly and then runs over to the van.




"Oh right, I can't go now.  I am all sweaty and stuff from hanging out with Cass and you.  I'll fly on over later and catch up."  Beast Boy says as he looks down at his sweat stained shirt.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 28, 2005)

Raven only gives Tara a dark look, not bothering to reply to her roommate’s muttered comment.  However, after Tara left, the negative energies that remained made it difficult to concentrate.  With a sigh, Raven picked up her book and went down to the television room.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 28, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie gives Red Tornado the directions to the costume shop and to the rave, but then stays sitting quietly beside Kitty, waiting for the van to leave and for them to arrive at the first stop - the costume shop. She holds Kitty against her affectionately, but otherwise just sits there waiting.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:32pm, Vlad's Costume Emporium*

Red Tonador nods and says "*Of course Cassie. Well if everyone is ready, lets go*" but Terra speaks up "*Hey were's green genes?*" and Impulses says something about catching up with you.

The drives to the costume shop is fairly quite, with light traffic today... rather odd for a Halloween, but then with the events of yesterday the city seems more somber. The shop has a number of signs on the outside about 'BIG DISCOUNTS' '50% OFF' etc. Inside is a fairly large place with a few teenages and adults walking around picking up some last minute items. 

One girl notices the group come in and says to Cat's Eye "*Whoa that is a wickly cool outfit you have there girl. Very very cool indeed. Who did it? I am so there.*" she says with a smile. Most of the rest of the patrons are busy and don't really pay any attention to the group...


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 2:32pm, the Imfirmary*



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> A smile appeared on Don's face as he accepted Dr. Charles' offer.  "That sounds great!  Should I just meet you here?  When do you get off for the night?"




"*Well I am off now, and I usually get some sleep before my next shift, but I have gotten pretty use to sleeping only 3 or 4 hours. How about you come by the Roost around 7pm tonight and I will whip something up? I go back on duty at midnight but otherwise I'm free*"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 2:32pm, the Residency*

Down in the TV Room, Cyborg has finished setting up most of the sound equipment. Robin stops by also and sits down to watch and listen to whats going on when Raven shows up. On the TV, someone has turned on the Cartoon Network and some yellow square fellow is on talking with a starfish, but no one is really watching. 

Aqualad adds "*Now then, anything else we need do? I am most interested in the social habits of that might be 'involved' in this function. What do surface dwelering females except of their... 'dates'?*"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Superboy OK, 5HP*

Connor about chokes suppressing his mirth.  "Dates?!  You got a date," he says, wiping aside a tear.  "I didn't know this was such a formal affair - better get the drop-cloth," he says, trying not to laugh.  "Women up here eat their dates when the evening draws to a close, Aqualad - it's part of the surface mating rituals," he tries to manage with a straight face.


----------



## kid A (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dove (Don Hall)*



> "Well I am off now, and I usually get some sleep before my next shift, but I have gotten pretty use to sleeping only 3 or 4 hours. How about you come by the Roost around 7pm tonight and I will whip something up? I go back on duty at midnight but otherwise I'm free."




Still smiling, Don answered, "That sounds great!  I'll swing over right around 7:00.  Is there anything I can bring?"  He prepared to leave, excited about seeing her later that night.


----------



## Elfy (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles towards Red Tornado and says, "Thanks. We really appreciate you taking time out of your day to drive us around. We were getting restless from feeling cooped up and having nothing fun to do." She looks towards Tara and replies, "I’ve not seen him for a while. I think he guessed the dress-up plan and ran away."

Once at the shop, she walks along with Kitty and the others into it. She goes about looking for a diamond- or Zorro-style mask and a pointy witchy hat to complete her costume as well as making sure that if they don't already have a collar and leash for Kitty to pick them up too.

When the one girl comes up to Kitty complementing her catgirl 'costume', Cassie can’t help but to giggle cutely and smile warmly at her girlfriend, but she leaves it to Kitty to reply to girl since that's who the girl was speaking with.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 1, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*

Garfield, after having been released by Cassandra from training and the harrowing experience that would have been drag, heads into the TV room with everybody just it time to catch Superboy's comments on the mating rituals.

"Well, if they like you they at least lull you to sleep with...(makes a classic 'curves' motion in the air)...idle chatter before the chop you up and start grillin'."  Where the Boy of Steel cracks a little bit, Beast Boy plays it straight.

Looking over at Cyborg Garfield keeps the same straight-laced voice.  "Hey Vic, I heard some one stole the hub caps  off of all of the schools cars.  That wouldn't be you trying to fix yourself up after the mall thing, would it?"

Plopping down on the couch if there is room Garfield's attention is drawn to the flickering 'noise box' like le moth to le flame(<- That's french)


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 1, 2005)

> One girl notices the group come in and says to Cat's Eye "Whoa that is a wickly cool outfit you have there girl. Very very cool indeed. Who did it? I am so there." she says with a smile. Most of the rest of the patrons are busy and don't really pay any attention to the group...




Kitty is rather quiet on the way to the Costume shop, rather content to just do some mild snuggling, leaning against Cassie, leaning her head against the crook of the amazon's arm, all rather innocent compared to the kissing and petting that had been going on earlier.  She wasn't too surprised that Beast Boy had chickened out of going, she'd been hoping, but not really expecting, and besides, she had been a bit busy.  When Cassie had thanked Red Tornado Kitty had been quick to add her own thank you.

Once the the group arrived at the shop and started browsing, Kitty had blushed at the compliment, not really taking it the way it sounded.  She wasn't really comfortable being seen by people, and to have one actually comment was a bit unnerving.  "Uhh... its not a costume, its kind of real." she stammers.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:32pm, Vlad's Costume Emporium*



> Once the the group arrived at the shop and started browsing, Kitty had blushed at the compliment, not really taking it the way it sounded.  She wasn't really comfortable being seen by people, and to have one actually comment was a bit unnerving.  "Uhh... its not a costume, its kind of real." she stammers.




The girls go wide for a second "*Real, no way...*"
Knowledge check 16 to recognize that there are TITANs in town, Reaction check 17 to see what she thinks about them

"*You... are you one of the TITANs??! I mean like for real!? Oh man you guys are like the coolest things EVER to come to this town! What's like your code name? Did you like fight at the mall yesterday? You guys sure dropped the ball on those @$$ holes! Wow... like what you guys doing? Some of us are going to a Rave near by... you... you want to join us or something??*" she asks with a bit of excitment, hero worship and a some shyness.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 2:33pm, the Infirmary*



> Still smiling, Don answered, "That sounds great!  I'll swing over right around 7:00.  Is there anything I can bring?"  He prepared to leave, excited about seeing her later that night.




Dr. Charles smiles and says "*OK see you then... Mac and Cheeze and maybe some instant peas*" as Dove heads out and she gets ready to leave herself.

As Dove is leaving he sees the male doctor who he saw early going into the room. The man looks a bit harshly at him but says nothing as he moves by.
sense motive if you want


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 2:34pm, the Residency*



			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> Connor about chokes suppressing his mirth.  "Dates?!  You got a date," he says, wiping aside a tear.  "I didn't know this was such a formal affair - better get the drop-cloth," he says, trying not to laugh.  "Women up here eat their dates when the evening draws to a close, Aqualad - it's part of the surface mating rituals," he tries to manage with a straight face.




Aqualad raises an eyebrow "*I am sure females on the surface are not so savage. Now there are a sect of Altantian Woman that are warriors and go topless to battle to better distract their opponents. They have been know to eat the hearts... and privates of the males that they kill in battle. Now they are true savages when it comes to mating rituals. But it is my understanding though that surface woman like dead plants and sweets before they allow you into their bed chambers... Have you tried that with Toni? It seems to me that it is what she is aluding to when she is near you. Or maybe she only wishes to fight you to see who of you will be dominate?*"


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 1, 2005)

Kitty blinks in surprise and then looks to Cassie for help, she had never been popular, or part of the in-crowd and hero-worship as applied to her was like about as strange as waking up to find you had a tail.  "Yea...Cassie, Toni, Tara, and me are Titaans, I guess, I mean, I'm just a student at the school."   she says shyly.  "My code name, well, I'm not a super hero or anything, I've only been like this a for a few days, but I think Nightwing said my code name was suppoused to be Cat's Eye, but everyone just calls me Kitty, its my nick name, since before I even had the tail and ears."   she explains to the awestruck fan.  The adoration and attention was making her uncomfortable.

"Yea, that was us at the mall, it was my first time in something like that," she says, then cups her hand arond he mouth so the next part would only carry to her, and to Cassie who had super hearing anyway, "it was really scary."  Then in a more normal voice, "We helped save people though so it was good."  at the offer to attend the Rave, Kitty grinned, and tapped the leash that was leading from her neck to Cassie's wrist.  "We're already all planning on going after this, just getting costumes.  Cassie is going as a Witch and I'm going as her pet cat."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:35pm, Vlad's Costume Emporium*

"*Excellent! Hey my name is Nancy by the way... Nancy Harwind. Some of my friends are here and the rest are showing up at the party in a bit here. If you want... well there is a big group of us and it would be wicked if you guys wanted to join us. No fanboys or girls I promise. Did you know there are a couple of websites about you guys and girls already? A couple have been forming over the months sense they announced that you all were coming. Some wackos out there, but the ones from us teens have been pretty cool. Yea I think I am going as a biker chick. Holly over there is going as Ashlee Simpson if you can believe it!?*" she rambles on a bit more as she grabs some extra pieces to complete her outfit. The girl refered to as Holly waves over but is still looking at different dresses and wigs. A group of three boys are also watching the group right now, mostly oggiling Wondergirl and Argent. 

Argent giggles a bit at the girl Nancy and starts looking for some vampire teeth and fake blood. Terra seems a bit bored and goes through different sets of clothing "*Boring, do that, so last year, over it*" she mutters to herself.

Impulse tries to move extra slow and is looking at some Gorilla suits and says "*Hey if I could spary pain this green I could so totally go as Beast Boy*"


----------



## Elfy (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie smiles warmly back and forth between Kitty and her adoring fan. She’s happy that Kitty’s getting a chance to see what the other half of the population thinks - the half that actually appreciates what they do - instead of only knowing those with negative opinions of them. The life of a superheroine isn’t just about crazed terrorist freaks like the day before.

She stands beside Kitty and when Kitty tugs on the leash-loop that’s wrapped around her wrist, she moves closer to Kitty, puts a comforting hand on Kitty’s shoulder, looks towards the fangirl while smiling warmly, and says, "Kitty and I are just trying to have a little Halloween fun out together just like other teenagers." She had managed to locate a Zorro-style mask and witchy hat, so she was ready to check out. She says to Nancy, "We’ll see you at the rave then." She turns to Kitty and tugs on her leash playfully while smiling and saying to her, "Let’s go, Kitty Kat, so we can get there and start having some real fun together." She then leads Kitty along over to the counter, pays for her items, and then, once everyone is ready, she works their way back over to the van.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:40pm, Vlad's Costume Emporium*

As Wondergirl and Cat’s Eye make their way toward the resistor, Nancy absently waves adding “*Hope to see you later then*” and Argent adds “*I need to change here I think*” holding up her black leather pants and matching Corset.

Terra is standing off by herself somewhat looking at some Hello Kitty outfits when Cat’s Eye catches her muttering “*I’m not a little girl*” maybe more to convince herself and then goes and grabs a rather – revealing – outfit, a red leather mini-skirt and purple tube top. Putting them on the corner she says “*I’m going as a hoe*” 

Impulse is ready with the Gorilla suit, but it is still black, he also heads to the back to change after paying for them. About then a Hispanic girl, dressing in what looks like chainmail steps out from the back and announces “*Joan of Arch here God, send me your message before I have to take my Riddelin!*” Nancy and the girl Holly both laugh and clap at her. 

After Argent, Terra and Impulse have changed they meet Wondergirl and Cat’s Eye outside. Argent says “*Well you know the way Wonder Witch Girl, lead on*”


----------



## Elfy (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

She smiles and waves 'bye' to the fan girls as she leaves the shop. When at the van, she pokes her head into the van and says to Red Tornado, "Since it’s so close anyway, we’re going to walk the rest of the way over to the rave. I gave you its address before, so if you wouldn’t mind picking us up there about 5:15, that’d be great and would give us enough time to make a quick stop at a party store to grab a few things there while still allowing us enough time to get back to the campus before the city curfew at 5:58 comes into effect. Thank you." After Toni and the others put their normal clothing into the van, she waves Red Tornado off and starts leading them all towards the rave while holding Kitty close to her by the short leash. Cassie smiles warmly towards Kitty and seems in quiet the cheerful mood.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 2, 2005)

"Its nice to meet you Nancy." Kitty tells the girl, and wondering how she feels about websites dedicated to her and the other Titans, wondering what they were saying, whether they would be good to add to her scrap book.  Kitty also wondered what people would say about her and Cassie, she knew people wrote naughty stories about famous people, she wondered if she and Cassie would be the stars in some, if all of the Titans would, very creepy.  The Cat-girl wonders what people will say about tonight.

When Cassie places her hand on Kitty's shoulder, she gives a soft meow, and smiles at Nancy.  "I guess we'll see you and your friends at the Rave then."  Kitty says before allowing herself to be lead of by the leash.  Out of curiosity, while she was waiting at the register, Kitty puts her excellent nose to sniff out what smells Nancy had around her and on her(scent feat: cigarettes, drugs, etc).  When she notices Tara and her choices, Kitty isn't really sure if she should say anything, Terra really didn't sound happy.  Once evryone has paid and heads to the van, Kitty lets herself be lead along with the leash, alternately trailing and leading the amazon.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 2, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:51pm, the Flash Rave Club*

A Witch with Cat Girl on a leash, a Vampire Goth girl in very tight outfit, a Hooker and a Gorilla walk the few blocks towards the club. They notices a few other kids heading that way, but they also see State Guard units driving by in military vehicles looking at everyone as they go. They arrive at the front door of the *Flash Rave Club*... thumping music can be heard and the vibrating can be felt by all. Two large bouncers are manning the door, one saying "*Got to see some ID and its a $5 cover. No alcohol, drugs or weapons or your out. Understand?*" as he holds up a metal detector.


----------



## Elfy (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Wonder Witch Girl Cassie playful walks her leashed Kitty Kat girlfriend along, leading the group of Vampiress, Hoe, and Monkeyboy over to the rave. Once there, she shows her ID and pays the admittance fee for herself and her girlfriend and then enters the rave area proper. She looks around for a moment to scope out the area.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 2, 2005)

"Thanks Cassie." Kitty says for the cover charge, she didn't actually have any pockets, her pants were way too tight for them, and she wasn't carrying a pocket book.  She had worn a pair of black learher cuffs that matched the rest of her outfit, and served to hold her ID tucked up against her forearm where it wouldn't fall out.  She had a 20 too, but it was for emergencies, tucked up into the other cuff.  She showed her ID to the bouncer, but couldn't help a giggle at the thought that the two bouncers who were so much bigger then her and were suppoused to be scary.  She accepts her ID back, wondering if the Bouncer would say anything about being Titans.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 2, 2005)

*Cyborg (Vic Stone)*

Vic grumbles something about salad when Garfield does his spiel about hub caps.


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> *But it is my understanding though that surface woman like dead plants and sweets before they allow you into their bed chambers... Have you tried that with Toni? It seems to me that it is what she is aluding to when she is near you. Or maybe she only wishes to fight you to see who of you will be dominate?*"



Vic barely suppresses a big laugh at this. "Umm... well yeah, Garth, flowers and sweets would be appropriate for a more formal party. Tonight we stick to talking, though."
"Soo Garth, do we know her?" Vic finishes, still barely suppressing his amusement at Garth's little 'hint' to Connor.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 2, 2005)

"I came here for school and training - I need to see what's going on with those first before I start thinking about the ladies' bedchambers.  And Toni?  I win, hands down - I'm just too handsome for her to hurt," Connor quips.

"Now... let's hear some more about topless warriors... do they sell tickets to battles in Atlantis?"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 2, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 2:56pm, the Flash Rave Club*

The bonuces only glance at the name tags, take the teens money and after doing a quite swip with their metal detects waves them in.

Inside the club if fairly large, split over two levels. The upper level is mostly tables and a bar (pop, mineral water, etc), with maybe 80 or so kids hanging around. The lower floor is the dance floor and where two main music systems and dis-jocks (a total of about 8) stand around. There are about a 100 kids (the oldest are around 19) on the dance floor right now. Costumes are very common, and of every variaty, along with lights, flashing, smoke, etc. It is fairly controlled choas at its best. 

Wondergirl and Cat's Eye notice more then a few boys check them out while they are dancing... but some girls do also. A number of straight and gay couples seem to be mingling on the floor and everyone is just having a good time.

Terra finds some boy dressed at a Pirate and joins them on the floor. Argent drags Impulse out also and forces him to dance, which he seems to be a bit to shy about, even in a suit.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31, 2:52pm, the Residency*

Aqualad looks over at Cyborg raising and eyebrow "*I know no women here that I would go for... as of yet. I wish to see them better in combat before I pursue them. I simple am wondering about all the rituals that ones must follow.*"

Looking over at Superboy he shakes his head "*Sell tickets? It is not a sporting event, like your football... it is combat to the death. We do not 'watch' it for pleasure.*"


----------



## Elfy (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie starts leading her girlfriend over to the dance floor. As she leads her along, she says to Kitty while giving her an affectionate smile, "Let’s go dance for a while."

Once out on the dance floor, she starts dancing with Kitty while retaining her leash loop wrapped around her wrist. She seems quiet cheerful as she dances and looks deeply into Kitty's eyes while they dance together. At first she dances about a foot away from Kitty, but slowly she moves closer and closer to Kitty as they dance together in pace with the fast music until she's actually pressing her body against Kitty’s body and she's 'dirty' dancing with her girlfriend. Although the music is faced paced, it’s rather like watching a pair of birds having a courting dance.

She says quietly, but alluringly, into Kitty's triangular ears, "I hope you're enjoying our dancing, but if I'm embarrising you, just let me know."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 2, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Looking over at Superboy he shakes his head "*Sell tickets? It is not a sporting event, like your football... it is combat to the death. We do not 'watch' it for pleasure.*"




"Dude - if it involves boobs, it's a spectator sport up here," Connor says.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 2, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Dude - if it involves boobs, it's a spectator sport up here," Connor says.




Beast Boy looks up from his facination with what ever show is on now.  

"MMMMM....BOOBS."

His head immidietly ducks back down and his attention is completely drawn to the TV.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 2, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 2:59pm, the Residency*

Robin looks over at Beast Boy and says "*An't you suppose to be going to some dance with Tara or something? I think they already left...*"

Aqualad throws up his hands "*By Zeus, they are only breast! I do not understand the facination for a body part that's main function is the feeding of infants? Should I pay more attention to females breast then? Is that also part of the ritual? For I seem to have noticed Cassie not to happy when Garfield was staring at her chest area...*"


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 2, 2005)

While Kitty would like to do nothing more to dance with Cassie, being in the middle of the dance floor with so many people around to see them made her anxious, nervous, too tense to really dance. The cat girl did loosen up once she saw that she and her girlfriend weren't the only pair of girls dancing together.  The leash really felt weird, but it didn't disrupt her movements in the slightest.  The Cat-Girl's dancing was wonderful to behold, there was something primal, instinctual to it.  A fluidity of motion, a certain feline grace, whatever it was, it seemed like it would fit perfectly into a jungle villiage in Africa with pounding drums, and roaring bonfires.

When Cassie whispers into her sensitive ears, Kitty growls, but not menacingly, and she throws herself even more into her pumping bounding dance, a joyous feral grin on her face.


----------



## Elfy (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie knows that her girlfriend has a shy streak and doesn’t want to make her feel uncomfortable, if she can avoid it, but she smiles when Kitty starts to really get into their dancing. She’s really enjoying dancing with her girlfriend - as the exuberant expression on her face clearly shows any onlookers taking interest in the pair - and dances even more freely now that Kitty’s over her initial apprehension. She’s enjoying herself greatly and smiles widely at Kitty as they dance around together.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*

"Topless??!!!??"  Hank listened in amazement.

"Sounds like a pretty good tactic, to me.  I don't think I could fight back against a topless woman trying to kill me.   To be honest, I don't know if I would notice she was trying to kill me."  Hank tried to shut the images out of his head.  Some of them proved rather persistent. 

"That's fine if you're not into breasts.  Maybe legs are your thing.  You are a swimmer after all.  Besides, you got that same kind of  "I really like you and think you're hot, even though I don't act like you're hot' kind of thing going on like Don does.  I really don't understand it but, it seems to work pretty good for him."


----------



## Gideon (Mar 3, 2005)

*Beast Boy, 0/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> For I seem to have noticed Cassie not to happy when Garfield was staring at her chest area...[/b]"




"Mmmmm...Boobs."  Garfield murmurs as he stars at talking blobs on the TV.  A second later "I guess I'll have to be careful or Kitty will rip my face off.  A quick grin at the assembled Testosterone and his mind gets sucked in by the little pink starfish and yellow square.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Aqualad throws up his hands "*By Zeus, they are only breast! I do not understand the facination for a body part that's main function is the feeding of infants? Should I pay more attention to females breast then? Is that also part of the ritual? For I seem to have noticed Cassie not to happy when Garfield was staring at her chest area...*"




"Actually... it's more a double standard - if you look, you get in trouble, but if you don't look, then they think you're fruity or that you don't like them... so you have to balance it... look only when you don't think you'll get caught, but get caught enough to let them know you're looking but not staring," Connor says.  "Girls are funny like that."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 3, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 3:00pm, the Residency*

Robin looks around, and adds "*Yes, women can be very strange. With about 99% of them I am not sure if I am supposed to complement them or not… Cassandra is about the only one that I can understand. She’s focused, maybe a bit to focused but I know where I stand with her. Kori… I’m not so sure about*”

Aqualad sighs “*While I do very much love the surface world, your rituals and social expectations are confusing at times. Why do not people simply say what they mean? If a woman wishes a man to notice her, why does she not state this to the man? If a woman or a man dresses ‘provocatively’ why are they offended if one stares?*” to which he shakes his head “*I think that I need a swim to clear my head… it hurts*”


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 3, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31st, 3:15pm, the Flash Rave Club*

Dancing continues for the students at the Rave, some people wave at them, give them thumbs up and seem to be having a good time. It is very hot and noisy here, and only through shouting (or enhanced hearing) can they hear each other. Argent yells over to the two girls "*I need a drink, back soon*" as herself and Impulse leave the floor. Wondergirl sees that they make their way to the bar on the upper floor and then towards a table. The girls Nancy and Holly with some other kids waver her over and they go to sit with them.

Terra and the pirate boy are still dancing but Wondergirl and Cat's Eye don't really notice them or the others as they have fun focusing on each other


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 3, 2005)

> Aqualad sighs “While I do very much love the surface world, your rituals and social expectations are confusing at times. Why do not people simply say what they mean? If a woman wishes a man to notice her, why does she not state this to the man? If a woman or a man dresses ‘provocatively’ why are they offended if one stares?” to which he shakes his head “I think that I need a swim to clear my head… it hurts”




"That would make things far too easy," Raven spoke up with a small smile on her face.   Up until then, she had been content simply with listening to their testosterone laden conversation, but she could not resist commenting.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 3, 2005)

*Cyborg (Victor Stone)*



> Aqualad sighs “While I do very much love the surface world, your rituals and social expectations are confusing at times. Why do not people simply say what they mean? If a woman wishes a man to notice her, why does she not state this to the man? If a woman or a man dresses ‘provocatively’ why are they offended if one stares?” to which he shakes his head “I think that I need a swim to clear my head… it hurts”



"Tell us when you've figured it out. Most of us... surfacers have problems with that too," Vic says with what passes as a smile for a half-robot. _Why do I feel like the 'straight man' here?_

As Raven pipes in, Vic replies "Right."


----------



## Elfy (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie gives Toni Vamp a quick nod of acknowledgement as she drags Monkey boy off to the upper floor tables and takes a time out. She continues to gleefully dance with Kitty on the dance floor and, while she’s not oblivious of those around her, she’s much more interested in enjoying the moment with her girlfriend than watching them.

She says to Kitty, "I'm having a wonderful time dancing with you, Kitty," and indeed she is having such a good time that she's practically laughing as she dances. She continues to dance close against Kitty until Kitty’s ready to take a break from dancing.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 4, 2005)

Kitty doesn't really even notice Impulse and Argent going upstairs to take a break from dancing.  The girl is just too wrapped up into the rythm of the dance, how her body, and tail seem to pulse with the beat of the song and with Cassie.  The cat-girl seemed to be in a haze like trance, every part of her being dedicated to the movement.  The Dance was beautiful in a primal animalistic way, and when the pounding beat of the song ended Kitty shook herself looking surprised at coming out of the haze.

"Wow, that was like really intense, I mean I could feel your pulse, I could almost taste it, it was really....just wow."  Kitty said to Cassie, sounding surprised and pleased.  "I...I'd like to take a break, at least for a little bit." she says, "uhh... where's Toni and Bart?"  she asks, having totally missed everything except for Cassie.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hawk  (Hank Hall)*



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> Robin looks around, and adds "*Yes, women can be very strange. With about 99% of them I am not sure if I am supposed to complement them or not… Cassandra is about the only one that I can understand. She’s focused, maybe a bit to focused but I know where I stand with her. Kori… I’m not so sure about*”



Hank's head snapped in Robin's direction at the mention of Cassandra.  

"Are you and Cassandra hooking up Robin?  I never thought about it before but you both have the Bat connection, right.  So you two must be pretty close already."


----------



## Elfy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie says to Kitty while smiling affectionately at her, "Of course, Kitty. They went up to the next level to take a break. Come on. Let's go find them." She slides her arms around Kitty’s waist, pulling her up close against her, and gives her a lengthy kiss on her lips. After giving Kitty a nice kiss, she walks off of the dance floor, retaining the leash-holding arm around Kitty’s waist, and walks them over and up to the next level. She holds Kitty up close against her as they walk along together. She walks them up and over to find the table that Toni, Bart, and the other girls are sitting at. She asks them as she gives them a friendly smile, "Mind if we join you also?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 4, 2005)

"The only guys out there that know what women want are mind-readers... and I bet the reason they turn evil is because they try to find out, and can't handle the shock," Connor jokes.  "I for one think they want exactly what guys want - a beer and to see something nekkid... we're just more forward about it."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2005)

*Team TITAN campus, Oct 31st, 3:02pm, the Residency*



			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> Hank's head snapped in Robin's direction at the mention of Cassandra.
> 
> "Are you and Cassandra hooking up Robin? I never thought about it before but you both have the Bat connection, right. So you two must be pretty close already."




Robin turns a deep shade a red and stutters quickly "*What? No... no way... I mean I respect and like her and all... but well both she and myself have shared a few of the same... problems with our orginal mentors. Before Batman and all... we have some common training. Mine was not as heartless as her's but I recept her that all. I... I not interested in anyone her or anything*" he tries to add at the end but Hawk gets the feeling that's not quit true, but it does not seem to be directed at Batgirl. 




			
				Superboy said:
			
		

> "The only guys out there that know what women want are mind-readers... and I bet the reason they turn evil is because they try to find out, and can't handle the shock," Connor jokes.  "I for one think they want exactly what guys want - a beer and to see something nekkid... we're just more forward about it."




Aqualad smiles at this and nods his head "*Well I am grad that I am not the only one...*"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31, 3:20pm, the Flash Rave Club*



			
				Wondergirl said:
			
		

> She walks them up and over to find the table that Toni, Bart, and the other girls are sitting at. She asks them as she gives them a friendly smile, "Mind if we join you also?"




Argent, smiling moves over for the two girls to join them at the big table. There are four other girls and two boys also there. The one who introduce herself to you earlier, Nancy, shouts a bit to be heard "*You bet! What something to drink? The waitness should be right back.*"

Doing a quit intro for the others sitting at the table, Nancy points at the girl dressed as a Pop star "*This here is Wendy Reed*" then to the girl dressed as Joan of Arc "*This here prankster is Ren Takamori. Over here we have Donna Cabot*" she says to the girl dressed as a Green Alien of some kind. Next she points and the young man dressed as a Star Ship Captain from some old Sci-fi show. In a good natured voices she continues "*...and the loser sitting next to her is Kyle Spencer, or Kirk*" to which he adds "*KHAN!*" in a loud cry. Next over is the last boy, dressed as a hobo "*This here boy is Brian Arsala, and the young cuties next to him is Dawn Alison. Her dad is a cop but she is still cool*" 

There is a general "*Hey*" and  "*Hows it going*" from all, and then they start talking about just typical teenager stuff - cloths, movies, music, etc asking Wondergirl and Cat's Eye (along with Argent and Impulse) what they are 'in-to' etc. Drinks are also brought around, as most are very hot from drancing and from the heat in the Rave...


----------



## Elfy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Wonder Witch Girl Cassie gives the other teenagers a friendly smile and says, "Thanks," as she slides in the booth to sit down beside Toni. Once Kitty is seated down beside her, she again puts her leash-holding arm around Kitty’s waist and holds her girlfriend snug against her side.

She gives everyone a smile and nod of acknowledgement as they are introduced in turn and then introduces Kitty and herself for the benefit of those they’ve not yet met, "This adorable girl is Kitty and I’m Cassie. It’s nice to meet you."

Once the waitress returns, she orders a glass of Coke for herself and whatever Kitty decides she wants to order, and, once the waitress returns with their order, she pays for both Kitty and her own portions of it.

She’s friendly and cheerful towards the other teenagers and talks about the usual teenager stuff in return while retaining Kitty snuggled against her side. She’s actually quiet happy that Kitty is getting a chance to be a teenager again after all that she’s been through over these past few days. She really hopes that this positive experience and the chance to interact with normal teenagers again will help Kitty to better adjust to her knew lifestyle as a teenage metahuman.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hawk (Hank Hall)*



			
				Robin said:
			
		

> Robin turns a deep shade a red and stutters quickly "*What? No... no way... I mean I respect and like her and all... but well both she and myself have shared a few of the same... problems with our orginal mentors. Before Batman and all... we have some common training. Mine was not as heartless as her's but I recept her that all. I... I not interested in anyone her or anything*" he tries to add at the end but Hawk gets the feeling that's not quit true, but it does not seem to be directed at Batgirl.



"All right, man.  I was just wondering."  Hank was a little confused by Robin because his actions really didn't seem to fit his words.

As everyone laughed and joked about not understanding girls, Hank kept his eye on Raven and thought it odd that everyone kept joking so openly with her in the area.  He got up and moved over closer to Robin.  "Hey, so about Cassandra.  Do you know if she's seeing anyone or likes anyone.  She just seems so real.  No b.s., you know what I mean?  It's just real easy to talk to her, even though she doesn't say much.  And that's kinda cool, too."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 8, 2005)

Hank said:
			
		

> As everyone laughed and joked about not understanding girls, Hank kept his eye on Raven and thought it odd that everyone kept joking so openly with her in the area. He got up and moved over closer to Robin.




Raven merely smiled faintly, and turned her attention to her book.  Occasionally, she would glance up at the television with a quizzical look.  What could possibly be so entertaining about a talking yellow square and a pink star?


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 8, 2005)

(OOC: Sorry about this, the computers at school all crash when I come to enworld, lets try this from home   )

Kitty waves hi to everyone and smiles at them as Cassie introduces her as adorable.  "Its very nice to meet all of you, and to see you again Nancy.   I'm glad we were all able to get here and at least have some Halloween, even if it has to be cut short."   Kitty says by way of greeting to the other kids.  She slides in next to Cassie and rubs her cheek against the amazon's shoulder as the other girl pulls her in tight.

When the drinks come, Kitty sips on her sprite to make sure it was mixed right, sometimes it was positively vile if the syrup was done wrong.  Kitty smiled internally, wondering whether or not Cassie would like to know that she was acting like a 'guy' buying everything for her, opening doors, it was kind of cute.  "I get an allowance too you know," she whispers gently, sounding amused.


----------



## Elfy (Mar 8, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

When Kitty rubs her cheek against her shoulder, Cassie tilts her head down to bring it against Kitty’s own head affectionately and, once her drink arrives, she holds it with her free hand while continuing to hold Kitty snug against her with her leash-holding arm. In response to Kitty’s allowance reference, she smiles and whispers quietly into her girlfriend’s triangular ear, "I know...but you had to spend all that money to get a new wardrobe and...I like taking care of you." She gives Kitty a sweet little kiss on her cheek and then a caring squeeze with her arm while smiling affectionately at her.

She turns her attention back towards the others at the table to avoid being rude by ignoring them. She teases Bart, "Isn’t it hard to dance in that monkey suit and aren’t you getting really hot in there?"

She whispers into Kitty’s ear and asks her, "What’s a 'Khan', anyway? Wasn't that an ancient Mongol barbarian leader or something?"


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 8, 2005)

Kitty grins at Cassie's response, "Getting taken care of is nice, and definitely has some perks.  Are you my Sugar Momma?"  she jokes, turning the Sugar Daddy expression around on its head.  The cat-girl kisses Cassie back, and then turns back to the group of high school students.  "So what school do you guys go to?  We go to 'Super High', but we all just started so we need to get to know this city,we're from all over so coming here is kind of hard." she tells the others.

When the conversation gets around to music and what people like, Kitty smiles, "I like Linking Park, Metallica, Avril Levigne, and kinds of punky stuff like that."


----------



## Elfy (Mar 8, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

Cassie doesn’t seem particularly amused by Kitty’s 'older lady' reference, raising a blonde eyebrow when Kitty teases her so, but she’s sure that Kitty’s only being playful since they’re both the same age after all.

As she talks with the others, she gently strokes Kitty’s tummy with the hand of her arm that’s around Kitty’s waist. When asked what’s she’s into, she replies back "Oh...the usual stuff I guess. 'The Lord of the Rings' movie trilogy was amazing. I don’t really have any favorite bands though.  I do like ancient Greece. It’s hard for me to find much time to really pursue any hobbies though."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 8, 2005)

*Central City, Oct 31, 3:29pm, the Flash Rave Club*

Impulse looks over at Wondergirl and says in a muffled voice, behind his mask "*Naw... It is a bit hot though.*" 

Nancy smiles and yells over to Cat's Eye "*Yea this whole 'martial law' thing is total bull. They just don't want anyone under 30 having any kind of fun if you ask me.*"

She then adds "*I am pretty much into anything, but I hate to admit that I am really loving American Idol. It is just so much fun. Oh yea we all go to Central High East. Its' not to far from here, public school and all that. 'Super-High' must be cool! Is like Superboy going there, isn't he? He kind of good looking... in a pretty boy kind of way*" she adds laughing nervously. 

The girl dressed as Joan of Ark, Ren Takamori, laughs at Nancy and adds "*Give me Hawk-boyo any day... growl. Or maybe Robin, but he is a bit small for my taste*" 

Wendy rolls her eyes "*Boys, boys, boys... is that all you two think about... and now SUPER boys...*"

The girl Donna, who was talking with Kyle who has his arm around her, looks up and says "*That's because all you think about is money and cloths Wendy*" to which everyone (but Wendy) starts laughing. 

Nancy then looks back to Cat's Eye and Wondergirl and asks "*So I heard something werid the radio a couple of hours ago... something about a party at the TITAN campus after crefew tonight? Just wondering, are you guys having people overnight or something? Sorry if I got the wires crossed but I just catch the tail end of it*"


----------



## Elfy (Mar 9, 2005)

*Wonder Girl*

On the topic of the city-wide curfew, Cassie replies, "I think city hall just panicked and overreacted. I mean, those terrorists have the ability to teleport, so a curfew isn’t going to prevent them from putting their people where they want them anyway. It seems rather pointless to me when you take their ability to do that into account."

She continues stroking Kitty’s tummy affectionately as she talks with the others, slowly stroking up and down its length. On the subject of 'American Idol', she says, "I don’t really watch much television myself, but when I do it’s usually a movie. Regular television shows usually seem boring to me." On the subject of Superboy, she says rather matter-of-factly, "Yes, he attends there too." On the subject of the Titan’s Party, she says, "Arsenal...the archer guy...well...he wants to do something like that, but I would be surprised if Nightwing actually allows it to happen."

She takes a moment to scan down over the dance floor with her eyes, attempting to see how Tara Hoe is doing.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 9, 2005)

"I think its pretty stupid too, I mean it happened yesteday not today, and they were stopped,"  Kitty says, a trace of warmth in her voice.  The cat-girl shrugs and shakes her head, adults could be so retarded sometimes.  At the question about Superboy, Kitty grins.  "I asked the same exact thing of Wonder Woman about Superman when we first met the other day.  Conner is kind of cute, but he is like so muscle head, he doesn't think before he does stuff." she says, thinking about Dove.

"There is going to be a party, sort of, if Roy can pull it off, we are suppoused to get stuff on the way back to school for it, but I think Nightwing could definitely say no to the whole thing when he finds out, I mean,  don't think adults actually like that we are there, the school I mean."


----------

